# Suchtfaktor?



## Indigoamigo (2. Juni 2008)

Hiho community,
Kann mich noch an den Zeitaufwand zu meinen WoW-Zeiten erinnern..., da wo 2 Jahre meines Lebens sein müssten klafft ein Loch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu meiner Frage an die eifrigen Betatester - wie steht's atm mit dem Zeitaufwand in WAR? 
Muss man in WAR ebenfalls Unmengen an Zeit (> 2h täglich) aufwenden um einigermaßen im Highlvlcontent mithalten zu können?


----------



## gultis (2. Juni 2008)

NDA ?

ich hoff das es nich so wird ich will nach feierabend entspannt 1-2 stunden zocken aber auch im urlaub mal nen tag wen mir so ist und ich will das beides spaß macht und man was bewegt aber da wirste niemal beide ahnsichten zu frieden stehlen


----------



## Sytranuss (2. Juni 2008)

Die Frage ist relativ sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du wirst niemanden finden, der exakt das gleiche "Suchtverhalten" wie du aufweist. WAR wird wie jedes andere MMO auch vom Spieler kontrolliert. Das heist es macht nur so süchtig, wenn du es zulässt. Und auch mit Circa-Antworten würde ich nicht rechnen, da viele das vermutlich nicht mit der NDA vereinen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (2. Juni 2008)

leider giebt es die NDA ... aber es hängt vom spieler selbst ab...mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

Süchtig werden kannst du von allem.
Zigaretten, Alkohol, Drogen, WoW und auch WAR.

Das Thema Sucht hat jeder für sich selbst zu behandeln, du für dich, und ich für mich.
Wenn du zulässt dass dich ein Spiel in den Griff nimmt, solltest du überlegen ob überhaupt das ganze Genre für dich empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## Deathrow88 (2. Juni 2008)

ehm ich sag nur MMORPG, da steckt immer viel zeit und arbeit drin, spiele die weniger zeitaufwand haben sind meist nie so umfangreich.
man muss viel spielen um viel zu erreichen, so is das im rl ned anders ausser man bekommts in den arsch geschoben ;P


----------



## Sagardo (2. Juni 2008)

Um deine Frage zu beantworten kannst du einmal gucken was es im Endgame bei WOW gibt und wie man diesen erreichen kann.

Bei WOW ist das unumstrittene Endgame das abfarmen von Instanzen.
Um diese zu farmen muss man 

1. einen Char auf lvl 70 leveln. (als Anfänger ca. 3-4 Monate denke ich)
2. musst du mit deinem Char die 5er Raidinstanzen farmen (2 Monate ca.)
3. kommen dann erstmal die "kleinen" Raidinstanzen (Kara etc.) bis man so ca. am BT ist ( je nach Glück 4 Monate)
4. man muss dann noch eine Gilde finden die den Highendcontent spielt (Glücksache)
5. Jede Woche mehrere Stunden farmen,üben etc. (wenn man nicht durch einen Kumpel in den Raid kommt...etc.)

Also rechnen wir zusammen.Ich denke ein totaler Neuling, der keinen Schwager in Raid XY oder eine beliebige andere Form des "Vitamin B"
oder den Genetischen Vorteil des doppel XX Chromosoms, wird es kaum schaffen in weniger als 10 Monaten den wirklichen Endgame Content zu sehen.Und das natürlich auch nur mit relativ häufigem Spielen, also mehr als 2 Stunden täglich.
Und diese Schätzung ist schon fast wohlwollend ^^

In War ist das Endgame der Kampf zwischen den beiden Fraktionen um diesen zu erleben muss man 

1. einen Char erstellen 
2. einen Gegner angreifen 

Aber um das Endgame mal in die Hauptstädte zu schieben 

1. einen Char erstellen und auf 40 leveln (ca. 2-3 Monate) [edit] Ich kann dir nichtmal sagen ob man 40 sein muss, aber ich denke es würde schon mehr spaß machen mit 40 als mit lvl 5 *gg
2. Auf die Karte schauen welche Stadt gerade belagert wird ( 5 Sec.)
3. in diese Stadt reisen  (geschätzte 5 sec. bis 10 Minuten)

Rechnen wir zusammen ...
In War sollte es in spätestens 3 Monaten 5 Minuten und 5 sec. möglich sein am Endgame teil zu haben.
Und man kann jederzeit an dem Endgame teilhaben, ohne Equip oder Copy&paste Vorlage im Internet *gg
Das sind übrigens alles Angaben ohne Betahintergrund, dass kann man alles in Interviews , Podcast, Chats etc. nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe das hilft dir bei der Beantwortung etwas weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du allerdings Spaß als "Sucht" definierst, hilft dieser diese Rechnung nicht weiter.


----------



## Vallar (2. Juni 2008)

passt zwar nicht hier rein, möchte aber wegen so ner kleinen frage nicht extra nen eigenen thread aufmachen^^

ist schon irgendwas zu emotes wie: weinen, lachen, winken etc. bekannt? wird es sowas geben? ich denke das diese info nicht wirklich gegen die NDA verstößt, da ja keine gameplaytechnischen infos preisgegeben werden^^ ( hoffe ich doch mal Oo)


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

@Sagardo: Es soll keine 2-3 Monate dauern bis man lvl 40 ist, eher je nach Spielweise 2-4 Wochen


----------



## Moagim (2. Juni 2008)

Du möchtest einen weinenden Chosen sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (das wäre bei auch bei allen anderen Klassen seltsam)
Der ganze übertriebene Emotekram kommt hoffentlich nicht....kann gut auf /umarmen /küssen /TANZEN (ARG)  verzichten

gegen /salutieren /knien /jubeln ist nicht unbedingt was einzuwenden


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

So n tanzender Orc hätt doch was ^^

Wär ja schon froh wenn keine Emotes aka /spucken etc. kommen würden.
War in WoW immer toll wenn man alleine gegen 2 Allys/hordler verloren hat und einer dann sehr sehr wichtig und toll war und sein /spucken /lachen makro gespammt hat.


----------



## Sagardo (2. Juni 2008)

@sin wie lange es jetzt genau dauert kann ich auch nciht sagen das war eher eine Schätzung. Das Interview in dem dazu auskunft gegebn wurde habe ich leider nimmer zur Hand aber wenn du sagst es wären 2-4 Wochen dann glaub eich dir und korigiere mich 

Es sollte in einem Monat 5 Tagen und 5 sec. möglich sein den Endgame zu genießen und das ohne 24/7 on zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (2. Juni 2008)

warum 1 monat und 5 sec...(komische zahl)


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

airace schrieb:


> warum 1 monat und 5 sec...(komische zahl)



wegen dem hier:


> 2. Auf die Karte schauen welche Stadt gerade belagert wird *( 5 Sec.)*



Das war eine literarisches Mittel um zu verdeutlichen wie groß die Unterschiede zu WoW im Bezug zu Zeitaufwand sein sollen.


----------



## Indigoamigo (2. Juni 2008)

Joo, thx für die reichlichen Antworten ... Ich glaub, ich gucks mir mal an^^ 
Die ersten Wochen in der "neuen Welt" sind sowieso immer die Besten - 
und wenn's nix für mich ist, dann warte ich halt auf Warhammer Online 40.000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hf noch


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

Indigoamigo schrieb:


> und wenn's nix für mich ist, dann warte ich halt auf Warhammer Online 40.000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann musste aber noch n bisl warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mymythos (3. Juni 2008)

naja NDA hin oder her was bekannt ist kann man ja diskutieren und die Frage die hier im Raum steht ist wohl ob eine langzeit motivation da ist. Ich meine wenn eine Seite gesiegt hat den gegnerischen König an den Pranger gestellt hat wird das Szenario doch soweit ich weiß resetet oder ? also nach x Runden kanns schon sein das langzeit Motivation flöten geht weils immer wieder das selbe ist im PVE gibts wenigstens wenn man mit einem Content durch ist neuen. Hier wiederholt er sich denk ich mal das ist die einzigste Befürchung die ich bzgl WAR habe.


----------



## Egooz (3. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es ein langwieriges MMORPG wird. Wenn ich mal ne Zeit lang inGame Gas gebe möchte ich nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen alles gesehen, gelootet und geklopft haben was möglich ist.

Ein weiteres Schmalspur-MMO ala Lotro wäre eine herbe Enttäuschung..."Feierabendfreundlich" ist ja ok, aber so einfach soll es dann doch nicht werden.
Spieler, welche nur ein paar Stunden die Woche spielen werden immer länger brauchen. Zumal mich in WAR der offiziell nicht vorhandene "krasse" Itemzwang (bin gespannt obs wirklich so sein wird) aufatmen lässt.

@ TE:

Wenn du so schnell wie möglich ganz oben spielen willst musst du Zeit einsetzen, falls dir ne Party etc wichtiger ist als ein Raid (was ich doch hoffe!) brauchst halt etwas länger. Mach dir da nicht so einen Kopf, es kommt auch immer darauf an mit welchem Teil der Community du dich inGame abgibst.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Juni 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> naja NDA hin oder her was bekannt ist kann man ja diskutieren und die Frage die hier im Raum steht ist wohl ob eine langzeit motivation da ist. Ich meine wenn eine Seite gesiegt hat den gegnerischen König an den Pranger gestellt hat wird das Szenario doch soweit ich weiß resetet oder ? also nach x Runden kanns schon sein das langzeit Motivation flöten geht weils immer wieder das selbe ist im PVE gibts wenigstens wenn man mit einem Content durch ist neuen. Hier wiederholt er sich denk ich mal das ist die einzigste Befürchung die ich bzgl WAR habe.



wer sagt denn das Mythic uns keinen neuen Content nachwerfen wird?


----------



## Kryos (3. Juni 2008)

Ohne gegen die NDA verstoßen kann ich leider nicht ausführlich schreiben. Nur so viel, War setzt wie z.B. Counterstrike mehr auf Gruppenspiel gegeneinander. Da ist die Anzahl der Karten nicht so wichtig sondern das man darin sich quasi endlos verbessern kann, immer weiter Ehrenpunkte für Fertigkeiten sammeln und damit die eigene Fraktion, Gilde und eigene Figur stetig verbessern. WoW ist hingegen darauf angewiesen ständig neue Items an immer neue Bosse zu binden weil es dort nur Progress über Items gibt. Wenn man dann noch Itemresets macht tötet man bei Langzeitspielern die Motivation.


----------



## Lokatran (3. Juni 2008)

Auf der Warhammer Seite war oder ist deutlich nachzulesen das jeder ohne Probleme alle teile des Spiels zu sehn bekommen wird die einen früher die anderen später je nachdem wieviel man spielt man hat aber keinerlei nachteil wen man nicht so viel zeit investiren kann.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Juni 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Auf der Warhammer Seite war oder ist deutlich nachzulesen das jeder ohne Probleme alle teile des Spiels zu sehn bekommen wird die einen früher die anderen später je nachdem wieviel man spielt man hat aber keinerlei nachteil wen man nicht so viel zeit investiren kann.



Das sagt doch jeder MMORPG-Hersteller. Das ist ein Standartspruch um auch Gelegenheitsspieler zu locken. Fakt ist, dass jemand der wirklich nur ein paar Stunden in der Woche spielt, niemals alles zu sehen bekommen kann.


----------



## Lokatran (3. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Das sagt doch jeder MMORPG-Hersteller. Das ist ein Standartspruch um auch Gelegenheitsspieler zu locken. Fakt ist, dass jemand der wirklich nur ein paar Stunden in der Woche spielt, niemals alles zu sehen bekommen kann.





Seh ich anders auch wens statt 2 Monaten 5 Monate dauert aber irgendwan ist auch der 2Stunden am Tag player Level 40 und kann sich an den höchsten herausforderungen beteiligen.

Auserdem worauf bitte solte ich mich im moment sonst stützen wen nicht auf die Aussagen der Hersteller schlißlich dürfen die Beta tester kein ton sagen also woher sonst die Quelle nehmen?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Juni 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Seh ich anders auch wens statt 2 Monaten 5 Monate dauert aber irgendwan ist auch der 2Stunden am Tag player Level 40 und kann sich an den höchsten herausforderungen beteiligen.
> 
> Auserdem worauf bitte solte ich mich im moment sonst stützen wen nicht auf die Aussagen der Hersteller schlißlich dürfen die Beta tester kein ton sagen also woher sonst die Quelle nehmen?



Klar kann jeder Spieler auf das höchste Level kommen und er kann wohl auch den Großteil des Endcontents nutzen. Aber eben nicht alles - auch wenn die Hersteller das sagen.
Ich geb dir mal das Beispiel WoW (hrhr), da du wohl ein eingefleischter WoW-Spieler bist, wenn ich mir so deine Signatur ansehe: WoW ist ja auch ein gutes MMO für Gelegenheitsspieler und man kann ebenfalls ohne Probleme als Gelegenheitsspieler auf das Höchstlevel kommen. Aber dennoch sieht man nicht alles. Und ich bin sicher, dass selbst du noch niemals bei Illidan warst, oder auf dem Berg Hyal (oder wie der heißt) - und das obwohl du schon 3 70er hast.

Und genau das mein ich damit: Es ist äußerst schwierig als Gelegenheitsspielern *alles* sehen zu können - auch bei W.a.r., da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Khalem (3. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Klar kann jeder Spieler auf das höchste Level kommen und er kann wohl auch den Großteil des Endcontents nutzen. Aber eben nicht alles - auch wenn die Hersteller das sagen.
> Ich geb dir mal das Beispiel WoW (hrhr), da du wohl ein eingefleischter WoW-Spieler bist, wenn ich mir so deine Signatur ansehe: WoW ist ja auch ein gutes MMO für Gelegenheitsspieler und man kann ebenfalls ohne Probleme als Gelegenheitsspieler auf das Höchstlevel kommen. Aber dennoch sieht man nicht alles. Und ich bin sicher, dass selbst du noch niemals bei Illidan warst, oder auf dem Berg Hyal (oder wie der heißt) - und das obwohl du schon 3 70er hast.
> 
> Und genau das mein ich damit: Es ist äußerst schwierig als Gelegenheitsspielern *alles* sehen zu können - auch bei W.a.r., da bin ich mir sicher.



Naja bei W.A.R wird es nicht so extreme Ausmaße annehmen, der schwierigste Raid im Spiel soll z.B für nur 6 Personen zu meistern sein, find ich ansich ne gute Sache ^^


----------



## Sagardo (3. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Klar kann jeder Spieler auf das höchste Level kommen und er kann wohl auch den Großteil des Endcontents nutzen. Aber eben nicht alles - auch wenn die Hersteller das sagen.
> Ich geb dir mal das Beispiel WoW (hrhr), da du wohl ein eingefleischter WoW-Spieler bist, wenn ich mir so deine Signatur ansehe: WoW ist ja auch ein gutes MMO für Gelegenheitsspieler und man kann ebenfalls ohne Probleme als Gelegenheitsspieler auf das Höchstlevel kommen. Aber dennoch sieht man nicht alles. Und ich bin sicher, dass selbst du noch niemals bei Illidan warst, oder auf dem Berg Hyal (oder wie der heißt) - und das obwohl du schon 3 70er hast.
> 
> Und genau das mein ich damit: Es ist äußerst schwierig als Gelegenheitsspielern *alles* sehen zu können - auch bei W.a.r., da bin ich mir sicher.




Sehe ich anders. Es ist sehr wohl möglich einem Gelegenheitsspieler den kompletten Inhalt zugänglich zu machen, wenn man ein Spiel hat.
Hat man aber nur einen Itemgenerator der auf Neid und Angeberei abgestimmt ist kann man das natürlich nciht machen, denn dann würde ja kein Neid aufkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei WOW geht man Instanzen um Instanzen zu gehen. Ja das kann auch spaß machen, dem einen mehr dem anderen weniger.
Bei WAR ist man von LVL 1 in dem Krieg und man hat von LVL 1 an Auswirkungen auf das Kriegsgeschehen. Da Bedarf es einfach keiner künstlichen "Herausforderungen". Die Herausforderung generiert sich gerade in dem Moment auf der anderen Seite von Deutschland einen LVL1 Char in der Gegenfraktion.
Wiso sollte man beim RVR künstlich Zeitpuffer in Form von farmen einbauen bevor man in das RVR kann ? Da würden beide Seiten doch nur Nachteile haben. Farmen macht ab und an mal Spaß und wenn man lust darauf hat kann man in jedem MMO farmen gehen.Aber ein Farmen als Voraussetzung für Inhalt zu setzen ist einfach nur Zeit/Geld gewinnen ohne Gegenleistung.


----------



## Mymythos (3. Juni 2008)

hmm bei WoW nachvollziehbar aber bei War ? Ich mein, was entgeht dem gelegenheits Spieler denn, wenn dieser dann 40 ist ? Jeder kann an der Belagerung der Hauptstädte teilnehmen, es soll nur 1 Dungeon pro T zone geben. Also auch machbar für den gelegenheits Spieler. Ich glaube kaum das da viel exklusiver Content  für extrem Spieler bleibt, vielleicht das ein oder andere Item das der Hardcore Zocker eher bekommt weil das mehr Punkte benötigt. Besser die Hard Core Fraktion gewöhnt sich dran das man bei WaR wohl nicht durch Harz4 glänzt sondern durch Köpfchen und Taktik, ach ich freu mich drauf *gg*


----------



## Shadowmelter (3. Juni 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Besser die Hard Core Fraktion gewöhnt sich dran das man bei WaR wohl nicht durch Harz4 glänzt sondern durch Köpfchen und Taktik, ach ich freu mich drauf *gg*



dafür das du keine arbeitslosen magst solltest du Harz4 nochmal nachschlagen denn du hast es prompt falschgeschrieben ^^

ansonsten darfste ruhig weiter träumen. für vielspieler wird es immer mehr geben als für gelegenheitsspieler und da wird war auch keine ausnahme werden. 






Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Klar kann jeder Spieler auf das höchste Level kommen und er kann wohl auch den Großteil des Endcontents nutzen. Aber eben nicht alles - auch wenn die Hersteller das sagen.
> Ich geb dir mal das Beispiel WoW (hrhr), da du wohl ein eingefleischter WoW-Spieler bist, wenn ich mir so deine Signatur ansehe: WoW ist ja auch ein gutes MMO für Gelegenheitsspieler und man kann ebenfalls ohne Probleme als Gelegenheitsspieler auf das Höchstlevel kommen. Aber dennoch sieht man nicht alles. Und ich bin sicher, dass selbst du noch niemals bei Illidan warst, oder auf dem Berg Hyal (oder wie der heißt) - und das obwohl du schon 3 70er hast.
> 
> Und genau das mein ich damit: Es ist äußerst schwierig als Gelegenheitsspielern *alles* sehen zu können - auch bei W.a.r., da bin ich mir sicher.




das wiederrum sehe ich anders ^^ klar kann jeder langweilige gelegenheitsspieler der keine eile im spiel hat und keine zeit investiert alles in wow sehen nur dauert es eben etwas länger. aber das genau wollen solche spieler ja auch. zumindest sagen sie es. viele neuzugänge die jetzt z.b. mit wow anfangen gehn wohl nicht in die alten lvl 60 instanzen  bc, bwl oder naxx. aber was spricht denn dagegen mit level 70 sich mal 10 mann zu suchen und dieses nachzuholen ? dann müssen sie eben ein paar jahre warten. wenn das über über übernächste addon rauskommt und man dann auch level 100 leveln kann holt man halt eben all den content nach den man vorher nicht spielen konnte. mal mit ein paar level 100 charackteren und geschätzten 40000 leben beim defftank mal eben zu dritt durch kara rennen ? warum nicht ? ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mymythos (3. Juni 2008)

> geschätzten 40000 leben beim defftank mal eben zu dritt durch kara rennen ? warum nicht ? ^^^^^^^^



weil, sollte es so kommen der Spielspaß weggepatched wurde kein zahlender Kunde mehr über ist und für Dich alleine Betreibt Blizz keinen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowmelter (3. Juni 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> weil, sollte es so kommen der Spielspaß weggepatched wurde kein zahlender Kunde mehr über ist und für Dich alleine Betreibt Blizz keinen Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum sollte denn für einen gelegenheitsspieler der spielspaß dann weg sein ? er spielt max 2 stunden am tag und das noch nichtmals jeden tag. für solche spieler gibt es immer was neues zu entdecken auch noch in 5 jahren. sie werden niemals alles sehen. es gibt immer was neues.

für mich ist derzeit ganz klar schluß mit wow. diese itemgeilheitsschraube die sich unaufhörlich nach oben dreht mach ich erstmal nicht mehr mit. denn es gibt neue länder zu entdecken, neue rassen zu spielen und neue freunde/feinde kennen zu lernen. wayne wow. aber wenn das neue land sich bald als verbuggt und billig darstellt wird auch wieder wow gezockt. dann wartet man eben mal 3-6 monate und schaut nochmal in andere spiele rein und hofft auf verbesserung. 


achwas ^^ es ist traurig aber es wird so sein. wow kümmert sich einen scheissdreck darum ob mal eben ne million spieler hierhin oder dorthin gehn. die server zu warten kostet nicht viel aber die bandbreite welche die spieler fressen ist der enorme kostenfaktor. weniger spieler = weniger einnahmen aber auch weniger kosten ^^.man sollte den asiatischen markt ausserdem nicht unterschätzen. zumindest dort wird wow noch viele jahre hemmungslos gezockt. von daher wird es auch in 5 jahren noch immer so sein das wow die meisten spieler hat und kein anderes spiel wird es wohl jemals wieder schaffen wow von thron zu stoßen. 

viele spieler zu haben heisst aber nicht das das spiel auch das beste ist. das darf man nicht gleichsetzen. 

und sollten die server echt mal leer werden so das es sich nicht mehr lohnt einen aufrecht zu erhalten werden die spieler halt zwangsumgesiedelt. alle auf einen server halt. kostenloser massen charackter transfer


----------



## Aplizzier (3. Juni 2008)

War scheint echt ein interessantes spiel zusein deshalb denke ich das es eig genauso wird wie bei WoW. Warum auch anders ???? Beide können aus verschiedenen Gründen süchtig machen


----------



## Draco1985 (3. Juni 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das da viel exklusiver Content  für extrem Spieler bleibt, vielleicht das ein oder andere Item das der Hardcore Zocker eher bekommt weil das mehr Punkte benötigt. Besser die Hard Core Fraktion gewöhnt sich dran das man bei WaR wohl nicht durch Harz4 glänzt sondern durch Köpfchen und Taktik, ach ich freu mich drauf *gg*



Manche Sachen werden für Gelegenheitsspieler unerreichbar bleiben. Ich denke da z.B. an diese Statuen in den Hauptstädten, die Spieler repräsentieren die Besonderes geleistet haben. Versuch mal als Gelegenheitsspieler mit einem Langzeit-/Hardcorezocker mitzuhalten. Allein von der Zeit her wird man da nicht mitkommen.

Aber solange das nichts Spielentscheidendes ist, was den Gelegenheitsspielern vorenthalten wird - was solls? Man kann ja nicht alles haben.

Bei WoW funktioniert das sowieso grundlegend anders: Da wird die Spielzeit u.a. durch endloses Farmen künstlich gestreckt, damit die Spieler den Content nicht schneller durchspielen können als die Entwickler ihn nachliefern. Dadurch bedeutet mehr investierte Zeit auch mehr gesehenen Content.

Durch den dynamischen Aufbau von WAR verändert sich das Spiel ständig, auch ohne dass die Entwickler Content-Patches liefern müssen (die wird es aber hoffentlich trotzdem geben). Daher ist - zumindest theoretisch - das künstliche Strecken der Spielzeit gar nicht notwendig.


----------



## Aldaric87 (3. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Manche Sachen werden für Gelegenheitsspieler unerreichbar bleiben. Ich denke da z.B. an diese Statuen in den Hauptstädten, die Spieler repräsentieren die Besonderes geleistet haben. Versuch mal als Gelegenheitsspieler mit einem Langzeit-/Hardcorezocker mitzuhalten. Allein von der Zeit her wird man da nicht mitkommen.
> 
> Aber solange das nichts Spielentscheidendes ist, was den Gelegenheitsspielern vorenthalten wird - was solls? Man kann ja nicht alles haben.
> 
> ...



So siehts aus. Außer das nen Gelegenheitsspieler evtl. keine Statue kriegt, kann jeder alles erleben. Außerdem wurde in nem Interview gesagt, dass alle 2 Monate Content nachkommen soll =)

Gelegenheitsspieler werden alles sehen können, wie Hardcore Zocker. Natürlich werden sie z.B. im Rufrang (RvR Rang) höher sein, wenn sie mehr spielen, dass hat aber nichts mit Content zu tun.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Juni 2008)

Lustige Diskussion, hier meine Meinung zum Thema:

Seit jeher unterscheiden sich RPGs von Shootern primär darin, dass man seinen Charakter weiterentwickeln kann und meinetwegen auch die Quests umfangreicher und länger sind oder Gegner immer wieder nachwachsen (gibts aber auch in manchen Shootern).

Jetzt gibt es eine ganz simple Logik: Entwicklung beinhaltet Zeit (ohne Zeit keine Entwicklung). Mehr Entwicklung bedeutet mehr Zeit. Jemand der 2 Stunden investiert kann und sollte niemals dieselbe Entwicklung erfahren wie jemand der 4 Stunden investiert (damit verliert man mehr Kundschaft als man gewinnt).

Es ist unrealistisch, dass jemand der 6 Monate später anfängt als sein "kumpel" dann direkt mit diesem auf gleicher "Content-Ebene" spielen kann. Er wird also etwas nachholen müssen und der Teil den man nachzuholen hat steigt natürlich mit der Lebensdauer des Spiels insgesamt (mit Addons, Levelerhöhungen usw.) wobei die Entwickler hier noch teils gegensteuern (WoW: Itemresets mit Addons wodurch der gesamte "alte Welt Raidcontent" für Neueinsteiger überspringbar wird, Anpassung der Levelkurve damit Neueinsteiger schneller auf Stufe 70 aufschließen können, Einführung neuer Items für Heroic-Marken damit Neueinsteiger nicht Black Temple farmen müssen um nach Sunwell zu kommen usw.).

Solange ein Spiel mmo R P G heisst wird es natürlich so sein, dass Leute die mehr Zeit investieren auch mehr Items, Skillpoints, ingame Geld usw. haben. Wie groß die Unterschiede sind und wie stark bestimmte Sachen skalieren, das können die Entwickler bestimmen.

Das Problem ist aber, wenn die Entwicklung von so geringer Bedeutung ist, dass es kaum einen Unterschied gibt, zwischen einem Spieler der 25 Stunden pro Woche spielt und einem der nur 5 Stunden pro Woche spielt, dann werden all jene die viel Zeit investieren wollen und können, sehr schnell von dem Spiel gelangweilt und frustriert sein. Es wird sinnlos irgendwas zu farmen oder sonstwie zu erlangen, weil es keine Verbesserung des Charakters bringt (und darum geht es im RPG).

WoW ist gerade deshalb so erfolgreich, weil diese Balance eigentlich sehr gut gelungen ist. Lotro hingegen ist eher ein Durchreich-MMO: Man kann auf Stufe 50 die gesamte Spalte und Helegrod (mehr Raidinstanzen gibt es nicht) erforschen selbst wenn man nur bescheidenes Questequipment hat, welches sich so nebenbei angesammelt hat. Damit hat man alles vom Spiel gesehen und es gestaltet sich schwierig einen Sinn darin zu finden Sachen zu farmen für Items die dann nirgends einen Einsatz finden und deshalb bringt Codemasters auch ständig frischen "Quest-content". Insgesamt sind aber (besonders Computer-Spieler mit Erfahrung, welche auch andere games und MMOs spielen oder gespielt haben) einfach sehr schnell mit der ganzen Sache durch.

Wie viele hier, glaube ich auch, dass es ein lächerliche Gedanke ist, dass es in WAR keine Entwicklung geben wird (wenn es wirklich keine gibt wird das Spiel floppen). Ein MMORPG mit einer solchen Lizenz und einer so riesigen Hintergrundgeschichte kann niemals einfach nur ein "Counter-Strike" sein. Leute wollen in solchen Spielen was erreichen, sie wollen ihren Charakter verbessern. Wenn sie 10 Stunden lang irgendeine Burg einnehmen wollen sie dafür auch belohnt werden. Es reicht nicht, wenn jeder mit seinem 0815 max level in 2 Wochen Toon rumrennt, alle 30 Sekunden respawned und im "BG" kämpft wenn es nichts zu gewinnen oder zu verlieren gibt (wohlgemerkt individuell). Hätte es bei WoW keine Ehre gegeben und Items die man damit kaufen kann hätte niemand BG gespielt (Was ja auch teilweise so war als nur noch Stammgruppen sich gegenseitig den obersten Kriegsfürst zugeschoben haben und es oft tagelang kein Alterac gab).

Abschließend noch folgendes: Ein Skillsystem welches auf Ehrepunkten basiert (hat jemand hier genannt) um seinen Charakter zu verbessern ist genau dasselbe wie Items nur in anderer Verpackung. Investiert man wenig Zeit, hat man keine Skills, kriegt in der Schlacht nur aufs Maul und wird vor die Wahl gestellt mehr Zeit zu investieren um ordentlich mitzuhalten oder frustriert zu sein weil man chancenlos ist.

Dass man mit der Itemschere natürlich auch übertreiben kann, haben diverse MMOs in der Vergangenheit bewiesen. Everquest hat beispielsweise erst sehr spät (5tes Expansion oder so) Möglichkeiten geboten um "Nachzüglern" den Einsteig zu erleichtern. 

Abschließend hoffe ich, dass WAR eine gute Balance findet. Vor allem aber hoffe ich, dass endlich mal ein Spiel rauskommt, welches die umgekehrte Pyramidenform im Content beherzigt. In letzer Zeit häufen sich ja die Spiele wo man auf niedrigem level weiss Gott was alles geboten bekommt (siehe Vanguard (auf level 15 gibts wohl an die 8 Instanzen die man (nie) besucht, auf maxlevel aber nur 1 Raidzone?), LOTRO, angeblich Age of Conan (habe ich nicht gespielt)) und auf maximaler Stufe eigentlich tote Hose stattfindet und man nur noch wählen kann zwischen twinken oder aufhören.


----------



## Khalem (3. Juni 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Vor allem aber hoffe ich, dass endlich mal ein Spiel rauskommt, welches die umgekehrte Pyramidenform im Content beherzigt. In letzer Zeit häufen sich ja die Spiele wo man auf niedrigem level weiss Gott was alles geboten bekommt (siehe Vanguard (auf level 15 gibts wohl an die 8 Instanzen die man (nie) besucht, auf maxlevel aber nur 1 Raidzone?), LOTRO, angeblich Age of Conan (habe ich nicht gespielt)) und auf maximaler Stufe eigentlich tote Hose stattfindet und man nur noch wählen kann zwischen twinken oder aufhören.



Laut Entwickler soll das Spiel erst mit Level 40 richtig los gehn, und dann solls noch Einiges zu erreichen geben, also mach ich mir da nicht so Sorgen drum ^^


----------



## Sagardo (3. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Außer das nen Gelegenheitsspieler evtl. keine Statue kriegt, kann jeder alles erleben. Außerdem wurde in nem Interview gesagt, dass alle 2 Monate Content nachkommen soll =)
> 
> Gelegenheitsspieler werden alles sehen können, wie Hardcore Zocker. Natürlich werden sie z.B. im Rufrang (RvR Rang) höher sein, wenn sie mehr spielen, dass hat aber nichts mit Content zu tun.




Richtig ! 
Das Grundprinzip eines Spieles ist es immer unterhalten zu werden und sich mit irgendetwas/irgendjemanden zu messen.
Da macht auch War nichts anders als die Spiele die es früher schon gab , von "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" bis hin zu Counterstrike.
In WAR wird natürlich auch ganz klar zu sehen sein, wer etwas kann und wer viel Zeit in dem Spiel verbringt.
Dies wird unter anderem durch den Rang aber vorallem durch die Comunity angezeigt.
Wenn man sich nett den anderen gegenüber verhält und dazu noch sehr gut spielt wird man schnell große Aufmerksamkeit erhalten, was dann in WAR die indirekte Form der Bestätigung ist. Bestätigungen und Erfolge sind für ein Spiel immer wichtig, damit man den Spaß daran nicht verliert, dies hat auch WAR als Konzept z.b. mit diesen Statuen, wo man in der Hauptstadt Statuen aufstellt und diese Statuen werden die Namen der Spieler tragen die die meisten Reichpunkte oder so gemacht haben. 
Das dort der Vielspieler im Vorteil ist, soll doch kein Problem darstellen, denn in einer Armee gibt es immer "Helden".
Wer schon mal Troja gesehen hat wird vielleicht verstehen, worauf das hinausziehlt.
Dort gibt es auch Masse, aber auch Helden und Spezialtruppen.Dieses Prinzip hat sich durch alle Kriege gezogen und warum sollte es dann ausgerechnet an einem Spiel welches den Namen "WAR" trägt halt machen ?
Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung von DAOC erzählen, dass man dort auch Stammgruppen geziehlt eingesetzt hat um den Nachschub abzuschneiden und einzelne Stealther am TK abgestellt hat um zu berichten wieviele gegner in welche Richtung sind während die Masse eine Burg schleiften.
Das kann sehr abwechslungsreich sein und auch eine Menge Spaß machen obwohl nicht jeder der Scout, Stammgruppenspieler und Belagerer sein kann.Jeder findet seinen Platz und findet eine beschäftigung die seinen Wünschen und Zeitumfang entspricht.
WAR ist nicht "wir sammeln uns jetzt 3 Hexer, 3 Tanks , 4 Schamanen 7 DD'ler etc. und gehen dann in Dungeon XY und machen genau das was Hier *Buffed Instanzguide offen hat* steht" sondern WAR lebt von der Dynamik einer Herausforderung die jedesmal anders ist. 
Eine Burg kann mit 6 Man eingenommen werden (wenn genug Zeit da ist) sie kann aber auch mit 40 Man eingenommen werden , daraus bedingt stellt sich jedesmal ein anderes Bild für den Belagerer sowie für den Verteidiger dar. 
Aber vorsicht ein leben als Held kann auch peinlich sein, wenn man auf eine andere SG trifft und Chancenlos verliert sieht das die Comunity auch, denn man kann sich nicht in eine Arena flüchten , die meissten Kämpfe sind für jeden zu sehen der in der nähe steht und das Informationen im Internet schnell umlaufen brauche ich ja nicht zu sagen *gg


----------



## Sagardo (3. Juni 2008)

> Das Problem ist aber, wenn die Entwicklung von so geringer Bedeutung ist, dass es kaum einen Unterschied gibt, zwischen einem Spieler der 25 Stunden pro Woche spielt und einem der nur 5 Stunden pro Woche spielt, dann werden all jene die viel Zeit investieren wollen und können, sehr schnell von dem Spiel gelangweilt und frustriert sein. Es wird sinnlos irgendwas zu farmen oder sonstwie zu erlangen, weil es keine Verbesserung des Charakters bringt (und darum geht es im RPG).




Also in einem Rollenspiel (RPG) geht es primär darum einen Charakter zu spielen und nicht an meinen Polygonavatar tolle leuchtende Items ranzukleben.Die Charakterentwicklung ist genauso wie im echten Leben nicht ganz so Linear , wie du das gerne darstellen möchtest. 
Ein Polygoncharakter ist das Handwerksstück welches man braucht um sich in der Welt zu bewegen.
Man kann sein Werkzeug natürlich verbessern , allerdings sollte man das Werkzeug (Char) auch zu irgendwetwas nutzen und damit meine ich eine Tätigkeit ausserhalb des Schmückens. Hier empfehle ich dann einfach mal an seinem Ruf zu arbeiten und soziale Netzwerke zu gründen , denn das ist auch eines der Grundgedanken bei der Charakterentwicklung.Und es ist vorallem das Zentrale Ellement bei einem MMO Massiv Multiplayer Onlinegame. Man soll sich in einer Gemeinschaft bewegen und ein Teil der Gemeinschaft sein. Dieses Gefühl bekommt man bei WOW leider nichtmehr , man versucht sich eher komplett von den "Randoms" abzugrenzen.
Also bleibt für mich festzuhalten der Charakter ist ein Polygones Werkzeug um einen Teil von dir zu verkörpern und jeder sollte genug Selbstwertgefühl haben sich selbst auch ohne viel Schnickschnack und leuchtende Items zu präsentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. das ist keine Wertung auf dich bezogen .


----------



## Mymythos (3. Juni 2008)

@ OldboyX, so viel Bla Bla und fast nur Unsinn der rauskommt.



> Spieler der 25 Stunden pro Woche spielt und einem der nur 5 Stunden pro Woche spielt, dann werden all jene die viel Zeit investieren wollen und können, sehr schnell von dem Spiel gelangweilt und frustriert sein. Es wird sinnlos irgendwas zu farmen oder sonstwie zu erlangen, weil es keine Verbesserung des Charakters bringt (und darum geht es im RPG).



Erstens: Die zahl der arbeitenden Bevölkerung ist höher als die Hartz4 Fraktion. Ergo Dauer Zocker = kleinere Zielgruppe. Also Unfug den Du da erzählst.
Zweitens: Sinnloss ist es nicht, da es bei WAR nicht um das verbessern der einzelnen Figur geht, sondern darum die Fronten zu halten oder auszubauen. Und wenn Du wirklich der Meinung bist das es nur ums Verbessern geht solltest Du Dir unbedingt WAR anschauen ich denk das wird neue Blickwinkel für Dich eröffnen.


----------



## Draco1985 (3. Juni 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Lustige Diskussion, hier meine Meinung zum Thema:
> 
> Seit jeher unterscheiden sich RPGs von Shootern primär darin, dass man seinen Charakter weiterentwickeln kann und meinetwegen auch die Quests umfangreicher und länger sind oder Gegner immer wieder nachwachsen (gibts aber auch in manchen Shootern).
> 
> Jetzt gibt es eine ganz simple Logik: Entwicklung beinhaltet Zeit (ohne Zeit keine Entwicklung). Mehr Entwicklung bedeutet mehr Zeit. Jemand der 2 Stunden investiert kann und sollte niemals dieselbe Entwicklung erfahren wie jemand der 4 Stunden investiert (damit verliert man mehr Kundschaft als man gewinnt).



Soweit korrekt, ABER:



> Es ist unrealistisch, dass jemand der 6 Monate später anfängt als sein "kumpel" dann direkt mit diesem auf gleicher "Content-Ebene" spielen kann. Er wird also etwas nachholen müssen und der Teil den man nachzuholen hat steigt natürlich mit der Lebensdauer des Spiels insgesamt (mit Addons, Levelerhöhungen usw.) wobei die Entwickler hier noch teils gegensteuern (WoW: Itemresets mit Addons wodurch der gesamte "alte Welt Raidcontent" für Neueinsteiger überspringbar wird, Anpassung der Levelkurve damit Neueinsteiger schneller auf Stufe 70 aufschließen können, Einführung neuer Items für Heroic-Marken damit Neueinsteiger nicht Black Temple farmen müssen um nach Sunwell zu kommen usw.).
> 
> Solange ein Spiel mmo R P G heisst wird es natürlich so sein, dass Leute die mehr Zeit investieren auch mehr Items, Skillpoints, ingame Geld usw. haben. Wie groß die Unterschiede sind und wie stark bestimmte Sachen skalieren, das können die Entwickler bestimmen.
> 
> Das Problem ist aber, wenn die Entwicklung von so geringer Bedeutung ist, dass es kaum einen Unterschied gibt, zwischen einem Spieler der 25 Stunden pro Woche spielt und einem der nur 5 Stunden pro Woche spielt, dann werden all jene die viel Zeit investieren wollen und können, sehr schnell von dem Spiel gelangweilt und frustriert sein. Es wird sinnlos irgendwas zu farmen oder sonstwie zu erlangen, weil es keine Verbesserung des Charakters bringt (und darum geht es im RPG).



Prinzipiell richtig in Bezug auf heutige "Mainstream-MMOs" à la WoW, aber trotzdem insgesamt gesehen falsch.

Es gibt durchaus populäre P&P-Systeme, in denen sich Charaktere zwar weiterentwickeln, aber das Grundregelsystem darauf ausgelegt ist, dass sie nicht zu übermächtig werden ("GURPS" - ohne jede Modifikation natürlich - oder "Vampire - Die Maskerade" sind gute Beispiele).

Entwicklung wäre trotzdem da, sie wäre aber nicht ausschlaggebend in Bezug auf den spielbaren Content. Das wäre als würde ein Lvl 1 Char in WoW direkt Kara gehen können. In WoW funktioniert sowas nicht, schon klar, eben weil es auf Timesink ausgelegt ist. Ein Leveling-unabhängiges Spiel müsste nur andere Anreize bieten als Equip und Superhelden-Charaktere.

Möglichkeiten wären z.B. ausgefeilte RP-Unterstützung, dynamische Welten, komplexe PvP-Systeme (gerade hierfür würden sich solche Systeme anbieten, weil alle Charaktere im Prinzip "ähnlich stark sind"), gute Charakterindividualisierung, etc.



> WoW ist gerade deshalb so erfolgreich, weil diese Balance eigentlich sehr gut gelungen ist. Lotro hingegen ist eher ein Durchreich-MMO: Man kann auf Stufe 50 die gesamte Spalte und Helegrod (mehr Raidinstanzen gibt es nicht) erforschen selbst wenn man nur bescheidenes Questequipment hat, welches sich so nebenbei angesammelt hat. Damit hat man alles vom Spiel gesehen und es gestaltet sich schwierig einen Sinn darin zu finden Sachen zu farmen für Items die dann nirgends einen Einsatz finden und deshalb bringt Codemasters auch ständig frischen "Quest-content". Insgesamt sind aber (besonders Computer-Spieler mit Erfahrung, welche auch andere games und MMOs spielen oder gespielt haben) einfach sehr schnell mit der ganzen Sache durch.



LotRO hat einen anderen Schwerpunkt als WoW, da wird das Durchrushen durch irgendwelche Instanzen als weniger zentral angesehen. Es deswegen als "Durchreich-MMO" abzutun zeugt nicht von besonders viel Fachverständnis.



> Wie viele hier, glaube ich auch, dass es ein lächerliche Gedanke ist, dass es in WAR keine Entwicklung geben wird (wenn es wirklich keine gibt wird das Spiel floppen). Ein MMORPG mit einer solchen Lizenz und einer so riesigen Hintergrundgeschichte kann niemals einfach nur ein "Counter-Strike" sein. Leute wollen in solchen Spielen was erreichen, sie wollen ihren Charakter verbessern. Wenn sie 10 Stunden lang irgendeine Burg einnehmen wollen sie dafür auch belohnt werden. Es reicht nicht, wenn jeder mit seinem 0815 max level in 2 Wochen Toon rumrennt, alle 30 Sekunden respawned und im "BG" kämpft wenn es nichts zu gewinnen oder zu verlieren gibt (wohlgemerkt individuell). Hätte es bei WoW keine Ehre gegeben und Items die man damit kaufen kann hätte niemand BG gespielt (Was ja auch teilweise so war als nur noch Stammgruppen sich gegenseitig den obersten Kriegsfürst zugeschoben haben und es oft tagelang kein Alterac gab).



Ich glaube du bist ein wenig voreingenommen. Was bei WoW wie gehandthabt wurde ist kein generelles Beurteilungskriterium, weil sich die Designer da ehrlich gesagt nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben. Im Gegenteil: Dass es bei WoW immer nur um den eigenen Gewinn geht, um den eigenen Char und die eigenen Items, Quests und dergleichen hat dazu geführt, dass die Spieler konsequent zu Egoisten erzogen wurden.

Nach meinem jetzigen Wissensstand bezüglich WAR wird es so sein, dass individuelle Fortschritte weniger zählen als jene der Fraktion, Gilde oder Gruppe. Wer seinen eigenen Char allem anderen überordnet, der wird im Endgame keinen Spaß haben weil es in erster Linie darum geht die Fraktion voranzubringen und deren Stellung in der Spielwelt zu verbessern. Zwar ist auch was für einen selbst drin, aber allein aus Gründen des PvP-Balancing wird es kein Über-Equip geben (eine Lektion die die Designer von WoW bis heute nicht gelernt haben, trotz ihres PvP-Wahns).

Das sollte einem übrigens auffallen, wenn die Entwickler sich darüber äußern, dass es kein Gefarme in WAR geben wird. Zeit ist nicht wichtig, nur was man aus seiner Zeit macht.



> Abschließend noch folgendes: Ein Skillsystem welches auf Ehrepunkten basiert (hat jemand hier genannt) um seinen Charakter zu verbessern ist genau dasselbe wie Items nur in anderer Verpackung. Investiert man wenig Zeit, hat man keine Skills, kriegt in der Schlacht nur aufs Maul und wird vor die Wahl gestellt mehr Zeit zu investieren um ordentlich mitzuhalten oder frustriert zu sein weil man chancenlos ist.



Kommt ganz darauf an wie wichtig und notwendig Skills zum Überleben im PvP sind, oder ob sie dem Spieler nur mehr Möglichkeiten geben. Frag mich nach dem Start der PreOrder-Beta nochmal danach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dass man mit der Itemschere natürlich auch übertreiben kann, haben diverse MMOs in der Vergangenheit bewiesen. Everquest hat beispielsweise erst sehr spät (5tes Expansion oder so) Möglichkeiten geboten um "Nachzüglern" den Einsteig zu erleichtern.



Dass du gerade hier WoW rauslässt... Das abschreckendste Beispiel dafür, wie man NICHT mit Spielerausrüstung umgehen sollte.



> Abschließend hoffe ich, dass WAR eine gute Balance findet. Vor allem aber hoffe ich, dass endlich mal ein Spiel rauskommt, welches die umgekehrte Pyramidenform im Content beherzigt. In letzer Zeit häufen sich ja die Spiele wo man auf niedrigem level weiss Gott was alles geboten bekommt (siehe Vanguard (auf level 15 gibts wohl an die 8 Instanzen die man (nie) besucht, auf maxlevel aber nur 1 Raidzone?), LOTRO, angeblich Age of Conan (habe ich nicht gespielt)) und auf maximaler Stufe eigentlich tote Hose stattfindet und man nur noch wählen kann zwischen twinken oder aufhören.



Entweder das oder man sieht was diese Spiele sonst noch bieten und probiert das mal aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juni 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Man soll sich in einer Gemeinschaft bewegen und ein Teil der Gemeinschaft sein. Dieses Gefühl bekommt man bei WOW leider nichtmehr , man versucht sich eher komplett von den "Randoms" abzugrenzen.




Die Sache mit der Abgrenzung ist leider wirklich ein sehr starker Minuspunkt bei WoW.
Natürlich fühlt man sich seiner Gilde näher verbunden bzw. sollte es, als dem Rest des Servers. Traurig wird es nur wenn man das übertreibt.
Zumindest ging es mir damals so, das ich das Gefühl hatte das eher gegen andere Gilden (eine andere Gang um es mal aufs RL zu beziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gespielt wurde.
Höher, schneller, weiter als die anderen. 
Wenn sich eine Community nur noch aus den Roten, den Gelben, den Grünen etc.... zusammensetzt und die Spielmechanik das auch noch fördert, scheint es oft so als ob die restliche Serverbevölkerung gar nicht existiert.
Völlig ohne "andere" auszukommen ist nicht nur für jede Person für sich gesehen möglich, man kann auch als Gilde in WoW völlig ohne andere auskommen. Man ist eher von der Gilde abhängig (wenn man PVE Raids angehen möchte) als von der eigentlichen Community.

Das Kampagnensystem halte ich in dem Zusammenhang für eine schöne Sache.
Selbst wenn es "Elite" Gilden geben wird (das wird 100% so sein), muss man trotzdem noch darauf vertrauen können das der Rest des Servers keinen Blödsinn macht bzw auch was "auf dem Kasten" hat.
Man kann noch so "gut" sein und fähig sein jeden Stadtboss zu besiegen.....wenn der Rest keine Zonen halten kann und auch sonst nichts erobert...hilft einem das "der Beste" sein gar nichts.
Ist auch ein schöner Ansatz " den Anderen" mal Hinweise zu geben, Taktiken vorzuschlagen mit denen sie etwas erreichen. Im Endeffekt wird sich die geleistete Hilfe für einen selbst auszahlen. 
Wenn "die Anderen" besser werden, kann man selbst auch mehr erreichen.


----------



## Egooz (3. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> LotRO hat einen anderen Schwerpunkt als WoW, da wird das Durchrushen durch irgendwelche Instanzen als weniger zentral angesehen. Es deswegen als "Durchreich-MMO" abzutun zeugt nicht von besonders viel Fachverständnis.



Lotro hat im Prinzip (noch) genau den gleichen Schwerpunkt wie World of Warcraft, bloß anders verpackt. Es finden sich die gleichen Inhalte wieder...Ruf pushen, Raids, Instanzen, Farmen, mieses Crafting, notdürftig implementiertes PvP, Tagesquests.

In Lotro erreichst du all das was ich aufgezählt hab in einem Bruchteil der Zeit im Vergleich zu WoW. Zudem sind diese Inhalte in einer guten Storie verpackt, so dass es einfach angenehmer erscheint. Mit dem Addon wird sich das nach bisherigen Infos ändern, man grenzt sich dort mehr von WoW ab. Andere Inhalte, andere Konzepte & Spielweisen finden Einzug in Mittelerde.
WoW hingegen bleibt seinem Konzept treu, es geht mittlerweile auch nicht mehr anders.


----------



## Pymonte (3. Juni 2008)

ohne mir hier alles durchzulesen:

Wenn du wenige Zeit mitbrinst bleiben laut Sternentaler (in einem Interview von OnlineWelten) dir die Szenarien. Städtebelagerungen usw wirst du wohl dann nie im vollen maß miterleben.

Sicherlich man ist nicht so gezwungen wie in anderen MMOs Zeit zu nutzen um erfolgreich zu sein, aber ganz ohne Zeitaufwand wirds nicht gehen.

Dann noch was zu den Leuten die hier diese tollen zeiten ausrechnen:

1 Monat von lvl 1-40 bei War? Ja schon, aber nur wenn du auch vorher alle Quests und Gebiete kennst und wirklich nur effektiv levelst. Denn dann schaffst du das auch locker bei WoW. Als Neuling wirst du dennoch deine 1-2 Monate (o. länger) brauchen um max. Level zu sein, wenn du das Spiel genießt udn nicht nur durchrennst.
Ich lass mich aber gern überraschen, aber 2 Wochen von lvl 1-40 find ich dann andererseits schon wieder arg wenig, da man sich dann wieder viel zu wenig (und schritt für schritt) mit der Spielmechanik vertraut machen kann.

Dann noch was zum Thema "Karte schauen und los" Naja, der Anreiseweg nimmt auch noch Zeit in Anspruch und, wie auch oben schon erwähnt, wer nicht viel Zeit hat wird auch kaum bei einer Belagerung viel mitmischen können.

Also kann man auch hier sagen, wenn du bei den großen Kreuzzügen mit dabei sein willst, wist du wohl oder übel (um realistisch zu sein) dennoch 2h oder länger mitgehen müssen. Vermutlich nicht jeden Tag aber öfter mal.  So eine Belagerung ist schließlich schon ein riesiger Aufwand.

Naja, im Endeffekt wissen wir eh alles nach Release besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (3. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Man kann noch so "gut" sein und fähig sein jeden Stadtboss zu besiegen.....wenn der Rest keine Zonen halten kann und auch sonst nichts erobert...hilft einem das "der Beste" sein gar nichts.
> Ist auch ein schöner Ansatz " den Anderen" mal Hinweise zu geben, Taktiken vorzuschlagen mit denen sie etwas erreichen. Im Endeffekt wird sich die geleistete Hilfe für einen selbst auszahlen.
> Wenn "die Anderen" besser werden, kann man selbst auch mehr erreichen.




Und genau das meine ich mit "Helden" einen Spieler oder eine Spielergruppe die die Verantwortung übernimmt und einen Server anleitet (das sind nicht 19 andere Spieler , sondern mitunter hunderte).
Es gab in DAOC den schönen Ausdruck des "Brainalb" (vergleich zum Brainbug aus Starshipp Troopers *gg) das war jemand der dem Zerg (der großen Masse) eine Laufrichtung vorgibt. Hier gilt dann "wenn er gut war tst er morgen wieder der Brainalb" *gg
Wie ich schon sagte so ein System bietet eigentlich für jeden etwas. Nur muss man auch dafür arbeiten ! sich vor eine Masse von 100 Leuten zu stellen und zu sagen "hier greifen wir an" funktioniert nur, wenn man auch Leute hat die einem vertrauen und da kommen dann wieder die sozialen Netzwerke zum tragen...
Wie man sieht ein System wie es Warhammer haben wir ist sehr viel dynamischer als eines welches auf Instanzen und Items basiert.

[Edit]



> Dann noch was zum Thema "Karte schauen und los" Naja, der Anreiseweg nimmt auch noch Zeit in Anspruch und, wie auch oben schon erwähnt, wer nicht viel Zeit hat wird auch kaum bei einer Belagerung viel mitmischen können.
> 
> Also kann man auch hier sagen, wenn du bei den großen Kreuzzügen mit dabei sein willst, wist du wohl oder übel (um realistisch zu sein) dennoch 2h oder länger mitgehen müssen. Vermutlich nicht jeden Tag aber öfter mal. So eine Belagerung ist schließlich schon ein riesiger Aufwand.



Auch richtig aus einer Stunde kann man auch in WAR nicht 4 machen =)
ABER man wird über kurz oder lang jeden Inhalt zu sehen bekommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das ist die Kernfrage.
Klar wird man einen kompletten Weg zur Stadt nicht an einem Stück erleben können in einer Stunde, aber man sieht immer wieder einen anderen Bereich der Belagerung.Und auch als Gelegenheitsspieler ist mal am Wochenende eine Gelegenheit mal 4 Stunden am Stück zu spielen, dass macht einen noch lange nicht zum Vielspieler *gg


----------



## Egooz (3. Juni 2008)

Kennst du denn alle Spielinhalte und kannst einschätzen wie leicht/ schwer sie einzusehen sind?

Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Sagardo (3. Juni 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Kennst du denn alle Spielinhalte und kannst einschätzen wie leicht/ schwer sie einzusehen sind?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht...




Man kann anhand der Karten ja sehen welche Bereiche es geben wird und bis jetzt habe ich nicht gehört, dass es ein Gebiet gibt welches eine Voraussetzung hat, die sich auf den einzelnen Spieler bezieht.Mal von der Tatsache abgesehen , dass man manche Gebiete ab einem bestimmten Level als Huhn besichtigen muss.

Alle anderen Aussagen auf die Frage würden gegen die NDA verstoßen , also lasse ich es lieber.


----------



## Aldaric87 (3. Juni 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Kennst du denn alle Spielinhalte und kannst einschätzen wie leicht/ schwer sie einzusehen sind?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht...



Man kann trotzdem sagen, dass jedem, der ganze Gamecontent zu Gute kommt, und nicht: NEE du gehst erst mit wenn du 12 Epixx Items hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Son Gewäsch gibts bei WAR nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Juni 2008)

Alles interessante Antworten.

Da ich zu faul bin um Zitate einzufügen etc. möchte ich hier noch generell folgendes anmerken:

Die meisten Gegenargumente zu meinem 1. Posting beziehen sich ausschließlich auf mögliche zukünftige Erfolgsmmos (WAR, welches noch nicht erschienen ist und von welchem ich alle Behauptungen zu ewiger Einsteigerfreundlichkeit, Nicht-Existenz von Entwicklungsschere usw. erst glaube wenn ich es selbst spiele) oder auf andere MMORPGs welche nicht einmal den 10ten Teil des Erfolges (wirtschaftlich) von WoW haben. Geschmack ist zwar individuell verschieden, aber Verkaufszahlen / Accountzahlen sind es einfach nicht. Wer sachlich argumentieren will, kann unmöglich seinen persönlichen Geschmack über den von 10 Mio. Kunden stellen.

Bei allem Respekt, da mir schon vorgeworfen wurde, es sei Schwachsinn WoW als positives Beispiel für gute Characterentwicklung anzusehen und Leute mit "relativ viel" Spielzeit als Zielpublikum herzunehmen, möchte ich gerne darauf hinweisen, dass 10Mio Leute dieses schlechte Item-System und zeitintensive High-End Game gutieren.

Zudem disqualifiziert sich einfach jeder der behauptet alle Leute die im High-End Bereich WoW spielen seien "arbeitslose Hartzler" einfach direkt selbst. Dazu gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr zu sagen.

Zu HDRO, wie auch andere hier bin ich der Meinung, dass die Unterschiede zwischen WoW und Lotro marginal sind. Klar ist in Lotro jedem der ganze Content zugänglich, was aber mehr an der Tatsache liegt, dass es einfach keinen High-End Content gibt, als dass es spezielle Mechaniken gäbe, welche jedem den Zugang ermöglichen.

Abschließend möchte ich klarstellen, dass es mir fern liegt für ein bestimmtes MMO Partei zu ergreifen. Ich habe lange Everquest gespielt, sehr lange WoW (auch sehr intensiv inklusive Iillidan obwohl ich ein RL habe) und spiele derzeit mit Begeisterung HDRO. Verschiedene Spiele haben unterschiedliche Reize, mir geht es in der Diskussion lediglich darum zu erötern welche Zutaten man für ein MMO bräuchte um WoW den Rang als Branchenriese abzulaufen oder zumindest streitig zu machen. Objektiv betrachtet ist WoW nämlich das erfolgreichste MMORPG und HDRO zum Beispiel hat nicht einmal an der Hülle gekratzt.



> Ich glaube du bist ein wenig voreingenommen. Was bei WoW wie gehandthabt wurde ist kein generelles Beurteilungskriterium, weil sich die Designer da ehrlich gesagt nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben. Im Gegenteil: Dass es bei WoW immer nur um den eigenen Gewinn geht, um den eigenen Char und die eigenen Items, Quests und dergleichen hat dazu geführt, dass die Spieler konsequent zu Egoisten erzogen wurden.
> 
> Insert: Ich glaube Soziologen würden mir rechtgeben wenn ich hier mal einfach behaupte, dass der Egoismus eher ein Problem der Gesellschaft auch ohne WoW ist und WoW großen Zuspruch findet, WEIL ein Großteil eben gerne auf seinen Gewinn, seinen Char und seine Items achtet. Zu behaupten WoW hätte 10 Mio. Leute konsequent zu Egoisten erzogen ist wohl selbst für WoW eine unverdiente Ehre
> 
> ...



1. Die Designer bei WoW haben sich wohl mit dem größten Ruhm in der Geschichte des MMO bekleckert...
2. Ich hoffe WAR wird super. Aber es gibt 2 große Probleme die ich an dem System sehe: Falls es wirklich um "skill" gehen soll dann viel Glück. Items welche man (wie bei WoW) rein durch Zeitaufwand erwirtschaften kann geben nämlich auch gerade denen die weniger "skill" haben die Chance etwas von mangelnder Fingerfertigkeit, Koordination usw. durch Fleiss und Beharrlichkeit beim Farmen auszugleichen. Ein Spiel das rein auf "skill des Spielers basiert" schließt eine wirklich SEHR große Zahl an Spielern die jetzt WoW spielen einfach aus (Es spielen genug Leute WoW die auf keinem CS-Server jemals einen Frag schaffen würden). Mir ist bewusst, dass dies eine bestimmte Definition von Skill verlangt, welche ich aber kaum ander als "die Fähigkeit  im Spiel möglichst viel Überblick zu haben (schnell mit der Camera drehen, auf hoher Entfernung spielen, guten Rechner haben und super Verbindung), überlegt zu handeln (Intelligenz?), schnell zu entscheiden welcher Skill eingesetzt werden soll (wieder Intelligenz?) und entsprechend schnell auf bestimmte Tasten zu drücken (Feinmotorik, Reaktionsschnelligkeit) definieren kann. Faktoren wie Equipment, level, skills usw. unterstehen ja wieder der Entwicklungsschere.
Andererseits kann natürlich der Anreiz um zu gewinnen zu gering ausfallen, was wieder die Sache mit "exklusivem Content für Vielspieler" beinhaltet. Ist die "Statue" die man haben kann entsprechend groß, entsprechend schwer zu erlangen usw. wird das Konzept wohl aufgehen. Ist es zu einfach und jeder casual bekommt eine bei nur 1h Spielzeit pro Tag wird es schwierig. Bekommt man sie nur wenn man "skill" hat haben bestimmte Leute überhaupt keine Chance sie jemals zu bekommen egal wie viel Zeit sie investieren, was auch wieder schwierig wird, besonders im PVP-Environment (siehe WoW Arena und Netherdrachen/Gladiator Titel etc.). 

Insgesamt finde ich ist es ein Mangel an Abstraktionsfähigkeit, wenn man Content auf reine "Locations" im Spiel beschränkt. Eine Statue, wie es sie in WAR geben soll ist genauso ein Spielinhalt wie Black Temple in WoW, sicher unterscheiden sie sich in der Größe und Art. Aber jedes Item, jede Statue, jeder freischaltbare Haarschnitt ist "Content" der einem verwehrt bleibt wenn man ihn nicht "erspielt".

Letztlich stört mich einfach die Tatsache, dass immer wieder Posts auftauchen in denen die Meinung vertreten wird, dass bestimmte MMORPGs sich nicht den Problematiken stellen müssten, welche 1. das Genre mit sich bringt (Entwicklungsschere, Pro-Gamer vs. Casual Gamer und alles was dazwischen ist, Langzeit motivation: wie hält man die Spieler an der Stange usw.) und 2. die Kunden verlangen und bewerten. "Alles wird anders und besser und neu usw. " das sind Marketingphrasen. MMOs haben verschiedene Zielgruppen, aber in den Extremen vielleicht so verschieden wie ein Fiat Punto und ein Ferrari. Trotzdem sind es beides Autos. Das Spiel, das das "Genre neu definiert" wird entweder komplett anders sein und nicht MMORPG heißen oder in vielen Bereichen besser sein müssen als der derzeitige Marktführer.


Auf eine weiterhin konstruktive Diskussion!


----------



## Rayon (3. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal schon recht groß, wenn dir PvP einfach Spaß bringt. Kann man aber nicht verallgemeinern, im Sinne von "Du wirst zu 51% abhängig, 37% Arbeit/Schule/Studium/whatever und 12% RL hast du noch!". Musst du halt selber rausfinden, ich glaub mich wirds schon fesseln, aber ich werd mich nie wieder so hingeben wie zu WoW damals.


----------



## Aldaric87 (3. Juni 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, da mir schon vorgeworfen wurde, es sei Schwachsinn WoW als positives Beispiel für gute Characterentwicklung anzusehen und Leute mit "relativ viel" Spielzeit als Zielpublikum herzunehmen, möchte ich gerne darauf hinweisen, dass 10Mio Leute dieses schlechte Item-System und zeitintensive High-End Game gutieren.



Es liegt ganz einfach daran, dass WoW den MMORPG Markt Massentauglich gemacht hat, und diese ganzen 10 Millionen (die es beiweitem NICHT!! mehr sind) nie etwas anderes gesehn haben und dem Suchtfaktor von WoW erliegen.

So und Tschüss!


----------



## Draco1985 (3. Juni 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Insert: Ich glaube Soziologen würden mir rechtgeben wenn ich hier mal einfach behaupte, dass der Egoismus eher ein Problem der Gesellschaft auch ohne WoW ist und WoW großen Zuspruch findet, WEIL ein Großteil eben gerne auf seinen Gewinn, seinen Char und seine Items achtet. Zu behaupten WoW hätte 10 Mio. Leute konsequent zu Egoisten erzogen ist wohl selbst für WoW eine unverdiente Ehre



Wie man's auch aufzieht, WoW hat den Egoismus weiter gefördert, statt ihn zu unterbinden. Schwer wäre es nicht gewesen, man hätte nur ein wenig konsequenter sein müssen, statt diese faule laissez-faire-Attitüde gegenüber der Community zu haben.



> 1. Die Designer bei WoW haben sich wohl mit dem größten Ruhm in der Geschichte des MMO bekleckert...



Finanziel - Ja, sicher.

Spieltechnisch - naja, ich schüttele mit jedem Patch erneut den Kopf und frage mich welche Bande von dressierten Affen da die Entscheidungen im Blizzard-Hauptquartier trifft. Jemand mit Ahnung kanns nicht sein. Aber das sollte nicht weiter wundern, wenn man einen Typen wie Kaplan an die Spitze setzt, weil einem alle wirklich guten und fähigen Entwickler davonlaufen.



> 2. Ich hoffe WAR wird super. Aber es gibt 2 große Probleme die ich an dem System sehe: Falls es wirklich um "skill" gehen soll dann viel Glück. Items welche man (wie bei WoW) rein durch Zeitaufwand erwirtschaften kann geben nämlich auch gerade denen die weniger "skill" haben die Chance etwas von mangelnder Fingerfertigkeit, Koordination usw. durch Fleiss und Beharrlichkeit beim Farmen auszugleichen. Ein Spiel das rein auf "skill des Spielers basiert" schließt eine wirklich SEHR große Zahl an Spielern die jetzt WoW spielen einfach aus (Es spielen genug Leute WoW die auf keinem CS-Server jemals einen Frag schaffen würden).



Umso besser. Nicht unbedingt ideal für EA/Mythic, aber für die Spieler. Weil der "Vorteil" von WoW dass man dort nichts können muss (zumindest nicht unterhalb des Raid-Contents und 2000+ Arena-Wertung) hat ein Klientel angezogen, dass ich weder WAR noch einem anderen kommenden MMO wünsche. Sollen die rumweinen und bei WoW bleiben oder sich ganz aus den MMOs verziehen. Wer zu Gruppenspiel und vernünftiger sozialer Interaktion (Höflichkeit und dergleichen) nicht in der Lage ist, der hat in einem Vielspieler-Spiel nichts verloren.



> Bekommt man sie nur wenn man "skill" hat haben bestimmte Leute überhaupt keine Chance sie jemals zu bekommen egal wie viel Zeit sie investieren, was auch wieder schwierig wird, besonders im PVP-Environment (siehe WoW Arena und Netherdrachen/Gladiator Titel etc.).



Ich sehe da kein Problem. Ich werde sicher nicht zu denen gehören, deren Statue man in den Hauptstädten sehen wird, aber ich hab auch kein Problem damit weil ich weiß wie sehr sich andere reinhängen um derart verewigt zu werden. Und wer seinen Mitspielern das nicht gönnt - ab zu WoW, da ist man dann unter seinesgleichen.


----------



## Egooz (3. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Man kann trotzdem sagen, dass jedem, der ganze Gamecontent zu Gute kommt, und nicht: NEE du gehst erst mit wenn du 12 Epixx Items hast!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wär natürlich wünschenswert, davon muss ich mich dann aber im Endgame, vor allem in der Releaseversion überzeugen lassen. 
Equipment soll nicht so heftig im Vordergrund stehen, dennoch wird es in immer eine Rolle spielen. In welchem Ausmaß das von den Entwicklern geplant ist und wie stark die Spieler danach selektiert werden für Raids ist aber eine andere Geschichte. Daher kann man noch nicht sagen, dass jeder überall reinkommt.

Ich geh dort einfach mit einer gesunden Skepsis ran.


----------



## Sin (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann mich noch dran erinnern wo ich mit meinem Jungen 70er Schamanen in eine Hero instanz gehen wollte und der Mage sich quer gestellt und meinte Hero erst ab 5 Epics aufwärts... da konnt ich mit meinem blauen equip und die 2 "epics" die ich hatte natürlich nicht aufwarten.

Die Gruppe hatte sich aber gücklicherweise für mich entschieden (obwohl ele schamane) und zum ende der Instanz nachdem der Endboss lag, war auch der Mage der überzeugung, dass es nicht unbedingt an dem equip abhängig gemacht werden sollte.

Bei Hdro funktioniert das Prinzip aber grundlegend anders. Die Stat differenz zwischen rar und episch und nur extrem marginal, und rare gegenstände bekommt man während den ganzen Bücherquests, weswegen man auf lvl 50 keine Probleme hat eine Gruppe zu finden.
Wenn man eine Gruppe sucht wird nicht erst großartig nach dem Equip und die Skillung gefragt. Wird die Klasse gesucht? Klar passt.
In Hdro gibt es sogar abartige kombinationen von 5 Jägern + Barde oder 5 Barden + Tank... alles funktioniert da, weswegen niemanden aufgrund von Zeit, Equip oder Skillung ein bestimmter Content verwehrt wird.

Was der große Vorteil für "Casuals" aber auch gleichzeitig der Tod für "Hardcoregamer" ist, ist das verhältnis zwischen Gecrafteten Items und Instanzdrops, da diese sich kaum lohnen.

Ich war damals sehr enttäuscht von den Drops in der ersten Raidinstanz, da die Wächteritems für mich als Maintank die da dropten kaum zu gebrauchen waren und somit ein sehr schlechtes Zeit/Nutzen Verhältnis hatten.

Ich denke auch Primär ist Hdro für Rollenspieler gedacht, denn das wird anders als bei WoW sehr gut umgesetzt (vor allem wegen der Geschichte) und auch von den GMs sehr stark überwacht, so wird z.B. auch mal ein Charakter für n paar Stunden gebannt wenn er sich weigert Rollenspiel zu betreiben, bzw dieses absichtlich stört.


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. Juni 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Das wär natürlich wünschenswert, davon muss ich mich dann aber im Endgame, vor allem in der Releaseversion überzeugen lassen.
> Equipment soll nicht so heftig im Vordergrund stehen, dennoch wird es in immer eine Rolle spielen. In welchem Ausmaß das von den Entwicklern geplant ist und wie stark die Spieler danach selektiert werden für Raids ist aber eine andere Geschichte. Daher kann man noch nicht sagen, dass jeder überall reinkommt.
> 
> Ich geh dort einfach mit einer gesunden Skepsis ran.



Für Raids...es gibt keine PvE Raids in WAR. Alles andre ist Open RvR und daran kannst du teilnehmen und es kann dir KEINER!!! verbieten. In DAoC hat auch keiner erst nach deinem Equip und RR gefragt, sondern da wurde hingegangen und es wurden sich die Köppe eingeschlagen.


----------



## Egooz (4. Juni 2008)

Jep, es wird doch wie ich gehört habe auch "normale 6er Instanzen" geben welche das Endgame im PvE darstellen sollen. Ich hoffe auch weiterhin, dass es keine PvE-Raids geben wird...mir gefallen Kleingruppen-Instanzen wesentlich besser, man kann mehr experimentieren was das Setup angeht, es ist entspannter aber auch gleichzeitig spannender etc.

Ich wiederhol mich da gern, falls es wie in Lotro sein wird, dass jeder schnell an Max-Equipment kommt und dadurch schonmal die Eintrittskarte für den gesamten Content (PvE & PvP) bekommt wär das wünschenswert. Ich glaube dennoch nicht daran, da im Endeffekt die Community entscheidet wie wichtig Skillungen, Equipment werden...letztere ist inGame vertreten, nicht die Entwickler. Zumal in WAR andere Leute vertreten sein werden, nicht nur Ex-DaoCler.

Ich freu mich riesig auf WAR, das auch schon sehr lange. Dennoch sollte es etwas mehr Spieltiefe bieten als z.B. Lotro.
Und das in Lotro keiner aufs Equipment schaut ist einfach nicht wahr. Skillungen werden nicht überprüft ja...mag aber daran liegen, dass Lotro's "Skillsystem" irgendwie keins ist (was mit dem Addon ja auh geändert wird).


Ich will mich von dem ganzen Thema aber inGame überzeugen lassen. Bisher sind es nur Vermutungen/ Befürchtungen meinerseits...nichts anderes. Aber gestattet sei es mir meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juni 2008)

> Spieltechnisch - naja, ich schüttele mit jedem Patch erneut den Kopf und frage mich welche Bande von dressierten Affen da die Entscheidungen im Blizzard-Hauptquartier trifft. Jemand mit Ahnung kanns nicht sein. Aber das sollte nicht weiter wundern, wenn man einen Typen wie Kaplan an die Spitze setzt, weil einem alle wirklich guten und fähigen Entwickler davonlaufen.



Genau das ist doch der Punkt. Es geht wieder rein um deine persönliche Meinung was WoW spieltechnisch machen sollte, müsste usw. Du stellst aber mit deiner Meinung offensichtlich nicht die ernstzunehmende Mehrheit der Kunden dar. Das Spiel ist nach wie vor erfolgreich, ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. Die fangen grad erst mal an neue Märkte zu erschließen (jüngst Südamerika) und für das Addon werden auch einige Leute zurückkommen. Entgegen allem Forumsgeheuele ist auch Arena sehr erfolgreich. Es gibt massiv Turniere mit großem Andrang und es winken wirklich attraktive Preise (30.000 Euro etc.).



> Umso besser. Nicht unbedingt ideal für EA/Mythic, aber für die Spieler. Weil der "Vorteil" von WoW dass man dort nichts können muss (zumindest nicht unterhalb des Raid-Contents und 2000+ Arena-Wertung) hat ein Klientel angezogen, dass ich weder WAR noch einem anderen kommenden MMO wünsche. Sollen die rumweinen und bei WoW bleiben oder sich ganz aus den MMOs verziehen. Wer zu Gruppenspiel und vernünftiger sozialer Interaktion (Höflichkeit und dergleichen) nicht in der Lage ist, der hat in einem Vielspieler-Spiel nichts verloren.



Wenn nur die intelligenten Top 5% der WoW Spieler (Highend Raider und Arena2000+ SPieler) Platz im "Elite spiel WAR" finden wird es eben auch floppen. Auch der letzte Satz ist wieder absolut deine eigene persönliche Meinung. Niemand kann in einem MMO zu Höflichkeit, vernünftiger (was auch immer das in deinen Augen bedeutet) sozialer Interaktion usw. gezwungen werden. Jeder der die monatliche Gebühr bezahlt hat auch in dem Vielspieler-Spiel etwas verloren, zwar wird es bestimmte Regeln geben die zu Bann usw. führen können, aber zu glauben, dass eine "Benimm dich sonst fliegst du raus" Kultur herrschen wird ist sehr realitätsfern.



> Ich war damals sehr enttäuscht von den Drops in der ersten Raidinstanz, da die Wächteritems für mich als Maintank die da dropten kaum zu gebrauchen waren und somit ein sehr schlechtes Zeit/Nutzen Verhältnis hatten.



Das ist einer der Punkte die ich auch an HDRO nicht so toll finde. 1. würden bessere Drops nicht schaden, da items wie schon erwähnt eh kaum einen Unterschied machen und 2. müssten es nicht unbedingt items sein, aber es sollte irgendwas geben, welches den Aufwand von 4 und mehr Stunden, die Planung und Organisation usw. belohnt. Klar mag der Schwerpunkt in HDRO am "Rollenspielen" im Sinne vom Pen and Paper liegen, aber das ist nunmal auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Spieler, die das wirklich massiv betreiben (selbst innerhalb HDRO welches ja sehr in diese Richtung tendiert ist es einfach die Minderheit der Spieler).


----------



## Sin (4. Juni 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist einer der Punkte die ich auch an HDRO nicht so toll finde. 1. würden bessere Drops nicht schaden, da items wie schon erwähnt eh kaum einen Unterschied machen und 2. müssten es nicht unbedingt items sein, aber es sollte irgendwas geben, welches den Aufwand von 4 und mehr Stunden, die Planung und Organisation usw. belohnt. Klar mag der Schwerpunkt in HDRO am "Rollenspielen" im Sinne vom Pen and Paper liegen, aber das ist nunmal auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Spieler, die das wirklich massiv betreiben (selbst innerhalb HDRO welches ja sehr in diese Richtung tendiert ist es einfach die Minderheit der Spieler).



Dafür droppen ja in Hdro Gegenstände, z.B. der Kopf vom Drachen, den man dann in sein Haus packen kann als Zierde.

Bei WAR werden PVE Bosse ja auch gegenstände droppen, die man dann an seine Rüstung packen kann, also insoweit schon recht gut gelöst.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Juni 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch der Punkt. Es geht wieder rein um deine persönliche Meinung was WoW spieltechnisch machen sollte, müsste usw. Du stellst aber mit deiner Meinung offensichtlich nicht die ernstzunehmende Mehrheit der Kunden dar.



Es gibt (zumindest bei WoW) keine "ernstzunehmende Mehrheit", weil sich diese zwei Begriffe bei der existierenden Community gegenseitig ausschließen. 99% der Spieler haben absolut keinen Plan von IT und Gamedesign und stellen Forderungen die vollkommen hirnrissig sind oder schlichtweg nicht realisierbar.

Ich mache mir schon die Mühe Kritik genau zu durchdenken und hinter die Fassade des Spiels zu blicken (auch wenn ich natürlich auch nicht vor Torheit gefeit bin). Und ich würde auch behaupten, dass ich als angehender IT-ler zumindest einen gewissen Einblick in die Funktionsweise eines Spiels habe, zudem ich mich lange selbst mit dem Entwerfen und Ausarbeiten von RPG-Systemen beschäftigt habe (nenn es ein schräges Hobby). Ich sehe ein spiel aus einem etwas anderen Blickwinkel als "nur" als Spieler und bei WoW regt mich immer wieder verschenktes Potenzial auf, vor allem in Bezug auf den Spielhintergrund und das generelle Gamedesign.

Zum Beispiel ist das RvR von WAR exakt das, wie der Konflikt zwischen Allianz und Horde hätte sein sollen, wen man es wirklich als Konflikt darstellen will. So wie es jetzt ist, mit Arenen und BGs, ist es kaum mehr als ein sportlicher Wettstreit (ich weiß nicht wem der Begriff "Solaris VII" etwas sagt, aber so in etwa ist es in WoW umgesetzt).

Und was die Story angeht: Eastereggs sind was tolles, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Das weiß man als Storyschreiber. Die Grenze zwischen "sich nicht ganz ernst nehmen" und "Sich lächerlich machen" ist dünn. Das Warhammer-Universum (bzw. beide) nimmt sich nicht ganz ernst, WoW macht sich mittlerweile lächerlich. Jeder B-Star und -Film muss eine Referenz bekommen, egal ob sich das in die Welt einfügt oder nicht. Ich sage nur "Haris Pilton".

Und wenn man doch mal ganz große Figuren im Hintergrund hat, dann nutzt man sie wofür? Ja klar, als Raidbosse. Auch hier wieder: vergeudetes Potenzial.

Von vielen tollen Quests die seit dem Release unfertig sind und ins Leere laufen oder unfertigen Dungeons wie Uldaman will ich gar nicht mal anfangen. Aber anstatt z.B. Uldaman samt Questreihe fertigzustellen wird lieber ein UFO samt Aliens und allersamt Sci-Fi-Kram ins Addon gequetscht. Nice Work... -_-'



> Das Spiel ist nach wie vor erfolgreich, ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. Die fangen grad erst mal an neue Märkte zu erschließen (jüngst Südamerika) und für das Addon werden auch einige Leute zurückkommen. Entgegen allem Forumsgeheuele ist auch Arena sehr erfolgreich. Es gibt massiv Turniere mit großem Andrang und es winken wirklich attraktive Preise (30.000 Euro etc.).



Der Erfolg eines Spiels sagt (immer noch, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich und andere das schon geschrieben haben) nichts über dessen Qualität aus. Es kann sein dass ein Spiel erfolgreich ist, weil es objektiv sehr gut ist, aber der Erfolg von WoW begründet sich vor allem auf Marketing, Hype und nicht zuletzt darauf, dass alles konstant vereinfacht (man könnte auch sagen "dem niedrigen intellektuellen Niveau der Spieler angepasst") wird.

Das ist dasselbe wie bei Filmen. Nur weil viele sie ansehen heißt das nicht, dass der Film deswegen hochwertig ist. Echte Meisterwerke, sowohl solche der Spiel- als auch Filmindustrie, landen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in Nischen. Berühmtes Beispiel dafür: Planescape Torment. Unglaublich tief, wurde von mehreren Testern und Magazinen unabhängig mit Lorbeeren überhäuft und wird als storytechnisches Meisterwerk gepriesen, hat sich aber nie besonders gut verkauft.



> Wenn nur die intelligenten Top 5% der WoW Spieler (Highend Raider und Arena2000+ SPieler) Platz im "Elite spiel WAR" finden wird es eben auch floppen.



Ich glaube wenn auch nur 5% der WoW-Spieler zu WAR wechseln (immerhin knapp eine halbe Million), dann kann sich EA glücklich schätzen. Dazu kommen dann ja auch noch andere Spieler, die vorher mit WoW nie was anfangen konnten. HdRO hatte auch niemals so viele Spieler wie WoW und ist durchaus erfolgreich. Von anderen, älteren Spielen ganz zu schweigen.

Also von einem "Flop" könnte bei 5% Wechslern nicht die Rede sein.



> Auch der letzte Satz ist wieder absolut deine eigene persönliche Meinung. Niemand kann in einem MMO zu Höflichkeit, vernünftiger (was auch immer das in deinen Augen bedeutet) sozialer Interaktion usw. gezwungen werden. Jeder der die monatliche Gebühr bezahlt hat auch in dem Vielspieler-Spiel etwas verloren, zwar wird es bestimmte Regeln geben die zu Bann usw. führen können, aber zu glauben, dass eine "Benimm dich sonst fliegst du raus" Kultur herrschen wird ist sehr realitätsfern.



Wenn du echt nicht weißt was vernünftige soziale Interaktion, also vernünftiger Umgang miteinander bedeutet, dann ist das zutiefst besorgniserregend. Aber mal für den IMO unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass du dir nichts darunter vorstellen kannst - Dazu gehört u.a. dass man sich nicht gegenseitig beleidigt, höflich zu den Mitspielern ist und sie allgemein als gleichwertig respektiert, egal was für Equip sie tragen, oder wie man ihren Spielstil beurteilt. Das hat auch nichts mit "persönlicher Meinung" zu tun, sondern ist einfach eine Grundregel des Gruppenspiels, die in Spielen wie WoW einfach unter den Tisch fällt.

Und ja, man kann und sollte die Spieler dazu zwingen. Zum einen indem man Gruppenspiel fördert (was durch das RvR von WAR eher gegeben sein dürfte als beim Solo-Leveln von WoW - Einzelgänger habens schwerer), zum anderen indem man Regeln diesbezüglich in den AGB festschreibt und sie auch durchsetzt. Wenn jemand wiederholt bei Mitspielern negativ auffällt, dann sollte ein Tempban drin sein.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal ein ganz altes Zitat aus DAoC. Ich möcht hier ja niemanden das Wort im munde umdrehen, aber die super höfliche Community gab es und wird es auch nie geben, vor allem nicht in MMOs, dank der Anonymität. Das vielleicht ein Spielerpool höflicher zueinander ist, als der andere kann schon stimmen, aber es wäre Irrsinn dies auf das ganze MMO zu erweitern.

Es wird auhc in WAR viele Flamer geben, die Aufgrund ihres Reichsranges, ihrer Trophäen oder Titel sich profilieren und andere niedermachen. Es wird auch in WAR sicherlich TopRegimenter (also Gilden) geben, die aufgrund von Spielskill, Firstkills (ich hab dem Imperator zuerst den Kopf abgeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) usw beliebter/beneideter sind und dementsprechend sich groß aufspielen.
Ob das nun alles in dem Flame'n'Whine Style von Kiddycraft endet  oder nur eine Ausnahme bleibt ist abzuwarten. Ich vermute eher ersteres.

PS: Übrigens ist es nicht die Schuld von WoW das der Umgangston so schlecht ist, das liegt eher and er Gesellschaft, die heutzutage einfach nicht emhr weiß wie man höflich ist. Daher kann man dann auch in Spiel nicht höflich sein. Die Generationen werden von jahr zu Jahr arroganter und unhöflicher (Ausnahmen gibt es immer) und Fernsehn, Musik und andere Branchen fördern das in ungesundem Maß (wie schon gesagt, HipHop verdummt die Menschen, es ist ja leider wirklich so, auf jedenfall wenn man sich diese 10-14jährigen HipHop Gangstas anschaut die überall rumrennen). Es wäre unsinnig zu sagen das WoW daran schuld ist, das die Communitys immer schlechter werden, weil es Spieler zum Markt zieht. Hätte es kein MMO Hype gegeben würden eben weniger Leute MMOs Spielen, aber irgendwann würde der Umgangston trotzdem niveaulos werden, da die Gesellschaft den Ton bestimmt und nicht das MMO. 
Und der gemeine Spieler ist ja auch von der Gesellschaft beeinflusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (4. Juni 2008)

> 1. Die Designer bei WoW haben sich wohl mit dem größten Ruhm in der Geschichte des MMO bekleckert...



MMH und die Springerpresse ist das Gehirn und Datenzentrum Europas *gg
Aber mal ernsthaft WOW hat einen sehr großen finanziellen Erfolg gehabt. Allerdings auf der anderen Seite auch mit abstand die höchsten Kosten für Werbung, Entwicklung, Support etc. 
Blizzard ist als Riese in das Geschäft eingestiegen und hatte zum Launch von WOW ein Budget wie die ganze MMO-Spielebranche ausgenommen Sonny vielleicht zusammen *gg
Also ist es zwar eine gute Leistung allerdings in Relation gesehen auch kein Wunder.




> Ich hoffe WAR wird super. Aber es gibt 2 große Probleme die ich an dem System sehe: Falls es wirklich um "skill" gehen soll dann viel Glück. Items welche man (wie bei WoW) rein durch Zeitaufwand erwirtschaften kann geben nämlich auch gerade denen die weniger "skill" haben die Chance etwas von mangelnder Fingerfertigkeit, Koordination usw. durch Fleiss und Beharrlichkeit beim Farmen auszugleichen.



Also die Masse an Moderatbegabten Spielern befindet sich ja im Casualbereich, was vielleicht auch mit mangelnder Übung zusammen hängt.
Diese Leute können nicht durch Fleiss an Items kommen, weil sie nciht die Zeit investieren können/wollen.
Die so genannten "Pro Gamer" zeichnen sich allerdings daraus aus, dass sie jede freie Stunde nutzen um neues Equip zu bekommen. 
Folglich ist es nicht richtig, dass bei WOW das Equipment die Schere zwischen Casual und Vielspieler verkleinert, sondern komplett das Gegenteilige ist der Fall.




> Ein Spiel das rein auf "skill des Spielers basiert" schließt eine wirklich SEHR große Zahl an Spielern die jetzt WoW spielen einfach aus (Es spielen genug Leute WoW die auf keinem CS-Server jemals einen Frag schaffen würden). Mir ist bewusst, dass dies eine bestimmte Definition von Skill verlangt, welche ich aber kaum ander als "die Fähigkeit im Spiel möglichst viel Überblick zu haben (schnell mit der Camera drehen, auf hoher Entfernung spielen, guten Rechner haben und super Verbindung), überlegt zu handeln (Intelligenz?), schnell zu entscheiden welcher Skill eingesetzt werden soll (wieder Intelligenz?) und entsprechend schnell auf bestimmte Tasten zu drücken (Feinmotorik, Reaktionsschnelligkeit) definieren kann. Faktoren wie Equipment, level, skills usw. unterstehen ja wieder der Entwicklungsschere.



Das ist bei einem PVP-System wie z.b. Arena vollkommen richtig. Denn dort ist es so, dass 5vs5 im direkten vergleich aufeinander treffen und man über ein gewisses Maß an Können (bei WOW vorallem Equip) verfügen muss.
In WAR kann man allerdings auch noch anders glänzen indem man gute soziale Skills hat (Führung von Großgruppen) , über ein sehr gutes Taktisches Vermögen verfügt, indem man den Feind auskundschaftet oder sich einfach auch mal chillig an die Masse klebt und etwas Chatet und nur bei Inc's etwas mitcastet. Für alle Spielmöglichkeiten braucht man eigentlich kein Equipment sondern individuelle Skills die nicht zwingend dazu fürhren ein guter Arenaspieler zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War wird da etwas mehr bieten als nur PVP, das ist das was die meisten nicht verstehen glaube ich.
Wie ich auch schon oben sagte in WAR kann jeder etwas finden, was ihm spaß macht.





> Andererseits kann natürlich der Anreiz um zu gewinnen zu gering ausfallen, was wieder die Sache mit "exklusivem Content für Vielspieler" beinhaltet. Ist die "Statue" die man haben kann entsprechend groß, entsprechend schwer zu erlangen usw. wird das Konzept wohl aufgehen. Ist es zu einfach und jeder casual bekommt eine bei nur 1h Spielzeit pro Tag wird es schwierig. Bekommt man sie nur wenn man "skill" hat haben bestimmte Leute überhaupt keine Chance sie jemals zu bekommen egal wie viel Zeit sie investieren, was auch wieder schwierig wird, besonders im PVP-Environment (siehe WoW Arena und Netherdrachen/Gladiator Titel etc.).



Moment ! dem Moderatbegabten Spieler entgeht genausowenig etwas wie dem Casual ! Jeder kann diese Statue sehen !
Welcher Name darauf steht ist natürlich abhängig von einem bestimmten Wert oder einer Leistung die erbracht wird.
Das da nicht jeder eine Statue bekommt ist wohl auch klar, sonst bräuchte man ja keine Aufstellen Oo.
Allerdings bekommt man denke ich keinen VORTEIL durch diese Statue und das ist ja der wichtige Faktor. 
Ein Rang 12 in WOW hat eine super Rüstung bekommen und war daducrh schon ziemlich über einem Casual.
In War kann der jenige, dessen Name in dem Moment auf der Statue steht nicht mit der Statue schmeissen, er bekommt nur die Anerkennung oder den Neid der Leute. Das ist ein ganz gravierender Unterschied im Spieldesign !




> Das ist einer der Punkte die ich auch an HDRO nicht so toll finde. 1. würden bessere Drops nicht schaden, da items wie schon erwähnt eh kaum einen Unterschied machen und 2. müssten es nicht unbedingt items sein, aber es sollte irgendwas geben, welches den Aufwand von 4 und mehr Stunden, die Planung und Organisation usw. belohnt. Klar mag der Schwerpunkt in HDRO am "Rollenspielen" im Sinne vom Pen and Paper liegen, aber das ist nunmal auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Spieler, die das wirklich massiv betreiben (selbst innerhalb HDRO welches ja sehr in diese Richtung tendiert ist es einfach die Minderheit der Spieler).



Aufwandt und Belohnung sind die beiden Worte die mir gleich ins Auge stechen.
ich kann dazu nur sagen "du spielst das Spiel nicht , du willst nur die Belohnung und den Neid der anderen".




> Niemand kann in einem MMO zu Höflichkeit, vernünftiger (was auch immer das in deinen Augen bedeutet) sozialer Interaktion usw. gezwungen werden. Jeder der die monatliche Gebühr bezahlt hat auch in dem Vielspieler-Spiel etwas verloren, zwar wird es bestimmte Regeln geben die zu Bann usw. führen können, aber zu glauben, dass eine "Benimm dich sonst fliegst du raus" Kultur herrschen wird ist sehr realitätsfern.




Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht !
Allerdings muss man ja auch nicht mit so jemandem zusammenspielen.Und da WAR größtenteils auf der offenen Welt spielen wird, denke ich.
Wird es auch mehr ins Gewicht fallen als bei einem Spiel welches zu 80% in Instanzen abläuft und man ausserhalb seiner Gilde eigentlich niemanden braucht um erfolgreich zu sein.Ein Garant ist das natürlich trotzdem nicht , aber meine Erfahrungen zeigen schon, dass eine offen Welt wo man mit vielen zusammenspielen kann eher eine nette Gemeinschaft hat als ein Instanziertes Spiel wo man sich nur an Knotenpunkten trifft.



Noch eine Anmerkung zu den Items in WOW. 
Wenn man den Char als Polygones Werkzeug sieht und die Items als Bereicherung, müsste das Verhältnis so sein, dass die Items vielleicht bis zu 50% steigerung meiner eigenen Fähigkeiten ausmachen.
In WOW ist es allerdings so, dass die Hauptattribute um bis zu 400-500% steigen, da frage ich mich doch ehrlich wer da die Bereicherung ist und wer den kleineren Anteil der Bereicherung ausmacht *gg


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juni 2008)

Wieder sehr lang und ausführlich, mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem sind die Argumente dieselben, wenngleich viel geschickter verpackt.

Der Erfolg sagt nichs über die Qualität aus... sondern? Die Qualität misst sich woran? Wie gut es dir gefällt? Wie gut es dem Kreis der Kritiker gefällt? Wie gut es elitären Denkern, Studenten von Literatur und Künsten etc. gefällt?
Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, irgendwelche Doktrinen für die Qualität aufzustellen und WoW daran zu messen ist und bleibt subjektiv. Notfalls kannst du einen Club finden, oder sogar eine elitäre Gruppe, die genauso denkt wie du (wenn du Glück hast hat diese Gruppe noch dazu Macht über Medien, Bildung, Politik usw.) und entsprechenden Einfluss nehmen, bis zu dem Punkt wo du die Gesellschaft reformierst, ihr "echten Sinn für Qualität" und "echten Geschmack" eintrichterst auf dass ihr die Erleuchtung kommen möge, dass WoW von minderer Qualität ist, eine schlechte Story hat, usw. und sie eigentlich alle Planescape Torment spielen sollten.

Falls du wirklich glaubst, dass eine Masse von 10 Mio. Spielern nur WoW spielt weil sie sonst nichts kennt und / oder vom Marketing dahingehend manipuliert wurde WoW als gutes Spiel zu schlucken, welches hohen Spielspass usw. bietet dann ist das eine gültige Weltsicht die aber einem Großteil der Bevölkerung das Urteilsvermögen abspricht. Außerdem bedeutet dies, dass Blizzard offensichtlich bedeutend besser in dem Spiel ist, dessen Maßstäbe du angeblich viel besser kennst und / oder setzten kannst. (Der Gesellschaft aufgrund von irgendwelchen Autoritäten klarzumachen was denn nun "Qualität", "gute Story" usw. sind).

Floppen wird es nicht, mein Fehler, schlecht ausgedrückt. Die letzte Zahl die ich in einem Interview über MMOs gehört habe stellt einen break-even bei unter 200k subscribers dar. Der Mann meinte sogar mit 200k subscribers sei das Spiel wirtschaftlich erfolgreich. Mir geht es mehr darum (wie schon erwähnt) wie ein Spiel gestaltet sein sollte um WoW ernsthaft Konkurrenz zu machen. Es ist doch interessant zu diskutieren welche Balance zwischen Casual und Hardcore, Itemization usw. beim Kunden wirklich am besten ankommt und ob WAR beispielsweise das Potential hat WoW gefährlich zu werden. Natürlich spielen da noch weit mehr Faktoren eine Rolle: Wie ist das Gameplay, die Steuerung, Sound, Atmosphäre, wie ist die Grafik usw. (zu gut bringt ja auch nichts, weil um WoW Konkurrenz zu machen kann man nicht alle ohne Quadcore und 9800GX2 auschließen). Da ich aber glaube, dass WAR in diesen Bereichen schon sehr gut ist (aufgrund von Screenshots und lore) und außerdem auch grafisch ähnlich angesiedelt ist wie WoW (Schatten kann man mit Sicherheit deaktivieren und dann sollte das Spiel auf ähnlichen Rechnern laufen wie WoW) bleiben eben Fragen wie ob es  genug Publikum gibt das hauptsächlich PVP spielen möchte und ob eben WAR einen guten Spagat schafft um vom 1h pro Woche bis zum 30h pro Woche Spieler allen was zu bieten (was sie mit Sicherheit versuchen werden).

Nur weil du gerne hättest, dass alle Leute sich immer helfen sollten, sozial sein sollten, höflich miteinander umgehen sollten, sich in Gruppen und sozialen Netzwerken zusammenrotten sollten und auch mal das Wohl der Gemeinschaft über das eigene stellen sollten (was ich ja übrigens auch gerne hätte, weil ich persönlich der Überzeugung bin, dass es dann allen besser gehen würde) so heisst das noch lange nicht, dass dies die breite Masse auch so sieht, besonders nicht in einem Spiel. Didaktisch kann ein MMO hier wohl kaum bis nichts bewirken um die Leute zum Umdenken zu bewegen. Es ist ein Konsumprodukt und es gibt genügend Auswahl, dass jeder einfach wechseln kann anstatt sich anzupassen. Dass im Elternhaus, Kindergarten Schule usw.  wieder vermehrt solche Werte Einzug finden sollten, da wären wir wahrscheinlich einer Meinung, es ist aber Sache der Politik solche Dinge zu regeln und im Extremfall Richtlinien vorzugeben nach denen MMOs zu funktionieren haben. Blizzard hier die Moralkeule vorzuhalten hat überhaupt keinen Sinn imho.

Da es hier schon lange nicht mehr (und bei mir eigentlich nie) um den Suchtfaktor geht schlage ich vor wir verlegen das auf PNs.

PS: Suchtfaktor haben schon sehr viele in wenigen Sätzen zusammengefasst. Ist absolut persönlich und individuell. Niemand wird zu irgendwas gezwungen. Wer sich selbst genötigt fühlt 24/7 zu spielen sollte seine eigene Position überdenken. Eventuell sollte man MMOs natürlich sogar verbieten. Genauso wie Alkohol, Zigaretten, Fernsehen, das Sammeln von Briefmarken usw.


----------



## Sempai02 (4. Juni 2008)

> Das ist einer der Punkte die ich auch an HDRO nicht so toll finde. 1. würden bessere Drops nicht schaden, da items wie schon erwähnt eh kaum einen Unterschied machen und 2. müssten es nicht unbedingt items sein, aber es sollte irgendwas geben, welches den Aufwand von 4 und mehr Stunden, die Planung und Organisation usw. belohnt. Klar mag der Schwerpunkt in HDRO am "Rollenspielen" im Sinne vom Pen and Paper liegen, aber das ist nunmal auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Spieler, die das wirklich massiv betreiben (selbst innerhalb HDRO welches ja sehr in diese Richtung tendiert ist es einfach die Minderheit der Spieler).



Warum muss sich seit WoW eigentlich alles lohnen? Früher,z.B. zu DAOC-Zeiten, war es Belohnung genug,wenn man viel Spaß hatte,da war es einem auch fast egal,wenn man seine Feste verlor, wenn nur der Spaß stimmte. Seit WoW muss man aber für jede Sekunde Spielzeit eine dicke und leuchtende Belohnung bekommen,damit es sich gelohnt hat. Da fragt man sich noch wirklich,ob mancher WoWler noch die Bedeutung des Wortes "Spielspaß" kennt oder mittlerweile nur noch auf den oftmals nervigen,weil sich wiederholenden, Itempfaden wandelt?

Belohnung eines Spiels = Spaß

Reicht dies denn nicht?


----------



## Kryos (4. Juni 2008)

Hast wohl WoW Patchnotes V1.01 nicht gelesen.
"[...]
_- Die Fähigkeit "Spielspass" wurde durch "Itemgeilheit" ersetzt. "Itemgeilheit" erhält jeder Spieler ab Level 10 automatisch und ist ein dauerhafter Debuff._
[...]"


----------



## Sagardo (4. Juni 2008)

lecktmichhalt schrieb:


> Ich kann nur lachen, da der BetaClient so verdammt kacke ist und alles dauernd abkackt und die Performance nurnoch scheiße ist spielt man das Game nie länger als 10min...




Echt du hast zugriff auf den WotLK-Betaserver ? *gg


----------



## Moagim (4. Juni 2008)

lecktmichhalt schrieb:


> Ich kann nur lachen, da der BetaClient so verdammt kacke ist und alles dauernd abkackt und die Performance nurnoch scheiße ist spielt man das Game nie länger als 10min...



Oh wie haben wir dich vermisst Lori (und auch noch das gleiche Avatarbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und immer noch die gleiche Gossensprache. Armer Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , kannst du doch tatsächlich auf einem Betaserver kein WAR richtig spielen.....das tut uns aber leid.


----------



## Moagim (4. Juni 2008)

Ach ist das so^^ dann kannst du da ja whinen.


----------



## Sagardo (4. Juni 2008)

lecktmichhalt schrieb:


> Schau ins Testerforum, ach kannst du ja nicht ohne Betakey... da gibts nen whinethread zum thema und ich bin eigentlich froh, dass der client so kacke ist. so bin ich nicht dazu gekommen mehr zeit in die beta bzw alpha 0.00001 zu stecken.
> viel spaß beim warhammer release 2020.




Ich bin in der Beta und darf dazu leider nichts sagen.

Aber was ich zu dir sagen darf ist, dass du ein Dummschwätzer bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. Juni 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Beta und darf dazu leider nichts sagen.
> 
> Aber was ich zu dir sagen darf ist, dass du ein Dummschwätzer bist
> 
> ...



Ja und wir dürfen sagen das er lügt. Was er wirklich macht. Und deshalb betreibt er Rufmord.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Juni 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es wird auhc in WAR viele Flamer geben, die Aufgrund ihres Reichsranges, ihrer Trophäen oder Titel sich profilieren und andere niedermachen. Es wird auch in WAR sicherlich TopRegimenter (also Gilden) geben, die aufgrund von Spielskill, Firstkills (ich hab dem Imperator zuerst den Kopf abgeschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kann ich nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema wiederholen: Wenn der Spielentwickler da nicht konsequent genug durchgreift müssen dies die Spieler selbst tun und denen die sich nicht anständig verhalten ins Gewissen reden. Und sollte das nicht fruchten, dann kann man denen immer noch ingame einen Denkzettel verpassen, der z.B. in WoW so schön unter dem Motto "Wer die Aggro zieht darf sie behalten!" lief.



> PS: Übrigens ist es nicht die Schuld von WoW das der Umgangston so schlecht ist, das liegt eher and er Gesellschaft, die heutzutage einfach nicht emhr weiß wie man höflich ist. Daher kann man dann auch in Spiel nicht höflich sein. Die Generationen werden von jahr zu Jahr arroganter und unhöflicher (Ausnahmen gibt es immer) und Fernsehn, Musik und andere Branchen fördern das in ungesundem Maß (wie schon gesagt, HipHop verdummt die Menschen, es ist ja leider wirklich so, auf jedenfall wenn man sich diese 10-14jährigen HipHop Gangstas anschaut die überall rumrennen). Es wäre unsinnig zu sagen das WoW daran schuld ist, das die Communitys immer schlechter werden, weil es Spieler zum Markt zieht. Hätte es kein MMO Hype gegeben würden eben weniger Leute MMOs Spielen, aber irgendwann würde der Umgangston trotzdem niveaulos werden, da die Gesellschaft den Ton bestimmt und nicht das MMO.
> Und der gemeine Spieler ist ja auch von der Gesellschaft beeinflusst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt, ein Entwickler hat da durchaus seine Eingreifmöglichkeiten. Wenn ein Spiel z.B. sehr Gruppenlastig ist (und davon gehe ich bei WAR dank RvR bisher aus) und Spieler aufgrund ihres Verhaltens keine Gruppen mehr finden, dann werden sie entweder aufhören oder sich ändern müssen. Natürlich setzt das voraus, dass solche "Erziehungsarbeit" auch konsequent durchgezogen wird.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Der Erfolg sagt nichs über die Qualität aus... sondern?



Über die Zielgruppe und deren Niveau. Qualität im Sinne von ausgefeiltem Gamedesign und die Anzahl der Spieler haben selten etwas miteinander zu tun.



> Die Qualität misst sich woran? Wie gut es dir gefällt? Wie gut es dem Kreis der Kritiker gefällt? Wie gut es elitären Denkern, Studenten von Literatur und Künsten etc. gefällt?
> 
> Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, irgendwelche Doktrinen für die Qualität aufzustellen und WoW daran zu messen ist und bleibt subjektiv. Notfalls kannst du einen Club finden, oder sogar eine elitäre Gruppe, die genauso denkt wie du (wenn du Glück hast hat diese Gruppe noch dazu Macht über Medien, Bildung, Politik usw.) und entsprechenden Einfluss nehmen, bis zu dem Punkt wo du die Gesellschaft reformierst, ihr "echten Sinn für Qualität" und "echten Geschmack" eintrichterst auf dass ihr die Erleuchtung kommen möge, dass WoW von minderer Qualität ist, eine schlechte Story hat, usw. und sie eigentlich alle Planescape Torment spielen sollten.



Zugegeben, es fällt schwer allgemeine Richtlinien für Qualität aufzustellen. Es ist aber durchaus möglich, mangelnde Qualität in der Praxis festzustellen, indem man sich vor Augen führt was möglich wäre/was andere Spiele bereits geboten haben und was realisiert worden ist.

Wenn ein Film z.B. eine vorhersehbare Story hat, dann ist das ein Minuspunkt, egal wie vielen Leuten sie trotzdem gefallen hat. Wenn die Effekte mies waren, dann ist das ein weiterer Minuspunkt, egal wie gut der Rest ist.
Die Qualität eines Spiels oder Films ist demnach daran zu messen, ob die Plus- oder Minuspunkte überwiegen und wie stark. Dieses Bewertungsschema findet sich auch in diversen Spielezeitschriften wieder. Nicht jeder muss jeden Kritikpunkt nachvollziehen können, aber das zaubert sie nicht weg.

Hier ein paar (aber längst nicht alle) Dinge die z.B. WoW falsch gemacht hat und warum sie OBJEKTIV falsch oder wenig sinnvoll waren:

- Grafik - Klar, die Grafik war schon überholt als WoW erschienen ist. Da rettet auch der Stil nichts, sie war einfach veraltet. Punkt.
- absurd hohe Steigerungen der Charakterwerte in BC - vergrößert die Equip-Schere und verschlechtert die Balance.
- Mangelnde Individualisierungsmöglichkeit - Charaktere sehen alle gleich aus. Vor allem jetzt, da viele mit demselben Set rumlaufen (meist S1-3) finden sich eine Menge "Zwillinge".
- keine Strafen für unehrenhafte Kills im PvP - fördert das Ganken von Low-Level-Charakteren (übrigens auch etwas, wo der Entwickler das Verhalten der Community hätte beeinflussen können)
- simples und belangloses Crafting
- Ausrichtung auf Items - führte zur Itemgeilheit vieler Spieler und hätte vermieden werden können, indem man den Items weniger Bedeutung beimisst.
- hoher Farmanteil

Vor allem bei den letzten beiden Punkten erkennt man schlechtes Gamedesign am Werk.

Das Farmen macht den Spielern keinen Spaß. Es dient nur dazu, sie möglichst lange am Spielen zu halten und nicht indem man ihnen spaßige und/oder anspruchsvolle Aufgaben gibt sondern indem man sie dazu bringt, stundenlang immer wieder dieselbe langweilige Routine abzuarbeiten.

Was den Itemfokus angeht - das musste einfach früher oder später Probleme machen. Wenn ein Charakter sich darüber definiert was er trägt, anstatt dessen was er IST, dann entsteht Neid unter den Spielern, der wiederum zu solchen Auswüchsen wie Streit um Loot oder gar Ninjalooting führt. Natürlich lässt sich sowas nicht vollständig vermeiden, aber sehr wohl eindämmen.

Beides zeugt objektiv von mangelndem Einfallsreichtum der Entwickler. Es ist leicht einen Spieler hundert Mobs statt nur zehn töten zu lassen um eine Quest abzuschließen (der Idealfall, nämlich dass es nur sehr wenige Killquests gibt trat leider AFAIK noch nirgendwo auf), statt sich etwas Interessanteres einfallen zu lassen (eine seltene Ausnahme waren die Bomberquests in BC, die mich sehr gefreut haben - kurzweilig und endlich mal wieder etwas Neues). Genauso ist es einfach, dem Spieler einfach ein paar Items vor die Nase zu halten damit er weiterspielt, statt ihn z.B. mit Zwischensequenzen oder einer packenden Story zu "ködern".

Der Content wird nur noch darüber definiert, inwiefern er den Charakter verbessert, nicht wie interessant er wirklich ist. Es gab in WoW-Classic eine Menge sehr guter und langer Questreihen, von denen man in BC wirklich nur noch wenige findet. Dafür gibts in BC umso mehr leuchtende und funkelnde gegenstände mit (wie schon gesagt) absurd hohen Stats.



> Falls du wirklich glaubst, dass eine Masse von 10 Mio. Spielern nur WoW spielt weil sie sonst nichts kennt und / oder vom Marketing dahingehend manipuliert wurde WoW als gutes Spiel zu schlucken, welches hohen Spielspass usw. bietet dann ist das eine gültige Weltsicht die aber einem Großteil der Bevölkerung das Urteilsvermögen abspricht.



Marketing ist ein Punkt.

Die anderen sind unter anderem, dass WoW einfach und simpel ist. Ich gebe zu, dass mich z.B. Star Wars Galaxies nach anderthalb Jahren WoW-Gewöhnung fast erschlagen hat. Man hatte dort einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Interessant vor allem deswegen, weil SWG bereits VOR WoW erschienen ist und insofern Teil der Messlatte ist, die für WoW gilt. Und nach dem was ich gehört habe waren andere Spiele noch komplexer.
Komplexität ist ein weiterer Punkt der die Qualität eines Spiels ausmacht - ein komplexes Spiel wird nicht so schnell langweilig weil es mehr Möglichkeiten bietet.

Dazu kommt der "Lawineneffekt". Unter den 10 Mio. sind eine Menge Mitläufer, die WoW spielen weil es ihre Freunde tun und genauso ein anderes Spiel gespielt hätten, wenn ihre Freunde dieses gespielt hätten. Einfach ausgedrückt: WoW ist "in" unter den Jugendlichen, genauso wie es Pokémon eine Zeit lang unter den Kindern war.



> Außerdem bedeutet dies, dass Blizzard offensichtlich bedeutend besser in dem Spiel ist, dessen Maßstäbe du angeblich viel besser kennst und / oder setzten kannst. (Der Gesellschaft aufgrund von irgendwelchen Autoritäten klarzumachen was denn nun "Qualität", "gute Story" usw. sind).



Aufpassen: Du redest von Marketing, ich von Gamedesign. Das hat wenig miteinander zu tun. Wie oben gesagt: Es gibt objektive Qualitätsrichtlinien und seien sie nur dadurch definiert, was andere Spiele bereits besser oder schlechter gemacht haben.



> Floppen wird es nicht, mein Fehler, schlecht ausgedrückt. Die letzte Zahl die ich in einem Interview über MMOs gehört habe stellt einen break-even bei unter 200k subscribers dar. Der Mann meinte sogar mit 200k subscribers sei das Spiel wirtschaftlich erfolgreich. Mir geht es mehr darum (wie schon erwähnt) wie ein Spiel gestaltet sein sollte um WoW ernsthaft Konkurrenz zu machen. Es ist doch interessant zu diskutieren welche Balance zwischen Casual und Hardcore, Itemization usw. beim Kunden wirklich am besten ankommt und ob WAR beispielsweise das Potential hat WoW gefährlich zu werden. Natürlich spielen da noch weit mehr Faktoren eine Rolle: Wie ist das Gameplay, die Steuerung, Sound, Atmosphäre, wie ist die Grafik usw. (zu gut bringt ja auch nichts, weil um WoW Konkurrenz zu machen kann man nicht alle ohne Quadcore und 9800GX2 auschließen). Da ich aber glaube, dass WAR in diesen Bereichen schon sehr gut ist (aufgrund von Screenshots und lore) und außerdem auch grafisch ähnlich angesiedelt ist wie WoW (Schatten kann man mit Sicherheit deaktivieren und dann sollte das Spiel auf ähnlichen Rechnern laufen wie WoW) bleiben eben Fragen wie ob es  genug Publikum gibt das hauptsächlich PVP spielen möchte und ob eben WAR einen guten Spagat schafft um vom 1h pro Woche bis zum 30h pro Woche Spieler allen was zu bieten (was sie mit Sicherheit versuchen werden).



Dass WAR WoW Konkurrenz machen wird, davon träumen nur noch einige Wenige. Darauf kommt es letztendlich auch nicht an (außer für EA/Mythic, aber die haben auch eine andere Perspektive als die Spieler). Mal davon abgesehen dass sich hoffentlich keiner ernsthaft wünscht, dass all die WoW Spieler zu WAR rüberwandern. sollte das der Fall sein, dann fang ich doch lieber wieer WoW an, weil man dann dort seine Ruhe vor denen hat. Ich (und ich denke da geht es vielen ähnlich) hab die Nase voll von einer Community die sich permanent auf dem Niveau von Kleinkindern selbst zerfleischt, anstatt zusammenzuhalten.



> Nur weil du gerne hättest, dass alle Leute sich immer helfen sollten, sozial sein sollten, höflich miteinander umgehen sollten, sich in Gruppen und sozialen Netzwerken zusammenrotten sollten und auch mal das Wohl der Gemeinschaft über das eigene stellen sollten (was ich ja übrigens auch gerne hätte, weil ich persönlich der Überzeugung bin, dass es dann allen besser gehen würde) so heisst das noch lange nicht, dass dies die breite Masse auch so sieht, besonders nicht in einem Spiel.



Wenn das die breite Masse nicht so sieht, dann möge sie Spielen fern bleiben, in denen sie mit anderen Personen interagiert. Wenn man nicht wenigstens in gewissen Grenzen mit anderen Leuten spielen will (und nicht allein gegen alle, selbst gegen Spieler der eigenen Fraktion), dann gibt es geeignetere Spiele als MMORPGs.



> Didaktisch kann ein MMO hier wohl kaum bis nichts bewirken um die Leute zum Umdenken zu bewegen. Es ist ein Konsumprodukt und es gibt genügend Auswahl, dass jeder einfach wechseln kann anstatt sich anzupassen. Dass im Elternhaus, Kindergarten Schule usw.  wieder vermehrt solche Werte Einzug finden sollten, da wären wir wahrscheinlich einer Meinung, es ist aber Sache der Politik solche Dinge zu regeln und im Extremfall Richtlinien vorzugeben nach denen MMOs zu funktionieren haben. Blizzard hier die Moralkeule vorzuhalten hat überhaupt keinen Sinn imho.



Das sehe ich anders. Entwickler haben die Möglichkeiten, genauso wie die Community und auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Wenn ihnen die Community egal ist, dann ist das nicht nur schade sondern durchaus verwerflich.



> Da es hier schon lange nicht mehr (und bei mir eigentlich nie) um den Suchtfaktor geht schlage ich vor wir verlegen das auf PNs.



Solange keiner protestiert wär ich dafür, hier weiterzumachen. Ist auch ein interessantes Thema.


----------



## Sempai02 (4. Juni 2008)

lecktmichhalt schrieb:


> Ich kann nur lachen, da der BetaClient so verdammt kacke ist und alles dauernd abkackt und die Performance nurnoch scheiße ist spielt man das Game nie länger als 10min...



Na,Lori,schon zurück? Wird wohl Zeit für eine längere Forenpause. Dann bitte ein Ticket ziehen.


----------



## Khalem (4. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Na,Lori,schon zurück? Wird wohl Zeit für eine längere Forenpause. Dann bitte ein Ticket ziehen.



Hm 2 gebannte accs an einem Tag is auch nicht schlecht ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (4. Juni 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Hm 2 gebannte accs an einem Tag is auch nicht schlecht ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwann müssten ihm die Namen ausgehen, denke nicht das sein IQ eine große Auswahl an Namen zulässt.


----------



## Rayon (4. Juni 2008)

Ach ich denk Lori wirds noch paar mal probieren. Sonst wär's ja auch langweilig, wenn sich sonst niemand so geistige Ergüsse leistet :/


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juni 2008)

Danke Drako. Die Geduld einen solch ausgefeilten Post zu setzen hatte ich bisher nie, spiegelt jedoch ziemlich exakt meine Meinung wieder. Zwei Dinge möchte ich allerdings hinzufügen:
1. Blizzards Spielprinzip war immer "easy to learn". Wenig Anspruch, viel Langzeitmotivation durch Farmen. Diablo2 ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür.
2. Durch die recht geringen Grafikanforderungen spricht WoW ein sehr breites Publikum an. Mittlerweile sollte wirklich jeder Spieler einen Computer besitzen, welcher WoW in guter bis sehr guter Qualität wiedergibt. Auch dies ist Marketingtechnisch ein voller Erfolg; es spricht eher die breite Masse an wie "Bild"-Zeitung gegenüber der "Zeit" - eine einfache Kost.

Ich kann es an dieser Stelle ledigliches eines wieder betonen: meine einzige Hoffnung ist, das Warhammer nicht die gesammte Kiddy-Fraktion anziehen wird, sondern ein Spielerniveau von HdRO erreicht. Besonders bei HdRO kann man wunderbar sehen wie faire Spielweisen und eine sehr angenehme Community selbst ein Endgame-schwaches Spiel sehr aufhellen können. Bisher erlebte ich in meinen 5 Monaten dort nur einen einzigen wirklichen "Flame", in WoW gehörte dies zum guten Ton. Vor allem aber da HdRO in erster Linie auf Gruppenspiel aufbaut, ist es vor allen Dingen erforderlich eine gewisse Freundlichkeit zu wahren. Andersfalls wird man auch nicht die Chance haben die größeren Instanzen von innen zu sehen.

Wandert solch ein Spielgrundsatz auch in Warhammer ein, wird auch dies ein voller Erfolg werden.


My zwo cents.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Juni 2008)

> Über die Zielgruppe und deren Niveau. Qualität im Sinne von ausgefeiltem Gamedesign und die Anzahl der Spieler haben selten etwas miteinander zu tun.
> 
> Es gibt objektive Qualitätsrichtlinien und seien sie nur dadurch definiert, was andere Spiele bereits besser oder schlechter gemacht haben.



Davon kann man mich nicht überzeugen. Die einzig nachvollziehbare und objektive Argumentation für "gut" bleibt für mich in diesem Fall die Zustimmung der Kundschaft. Mehr Zustimmung ist einfach besser, Demokratie etc. Es würde mir auch sehr gut passen wenn das weiterhin so bleibt, weil ich nicht besonders viel Lust auf irgendwelche Vorschriften durch "Qualitäts-Institutionen" habe wenn es um Geschmackssachen geht. Nachvollziehbare Qualitätskriterien in Bezug auf ein MMO wären für mich Bugs, Übersetzungsfehler, Performanceprobleme, Schwierigkeiten beim Installieren usw. und gerade auch hier punktet WoW extrem. Von allen MMOs die ich bisher gespielt habe (und es waren einige, fast alle zumindest getested) lief WoW bei mir vergleichsweise reibungslos.



> Wenn ein Film z.B. eine vorhersehbare Story hat, dann ist das ein Minuspunkt, egal wie vielen Leuten sie trotzdem gefallen hat. Wenn die Effekte mies waren, dann ist das ein weiterer Minuspunkt, egal wie gut der Rest ist.
> Die Qualität eines Spiels oder Films ist demnach daran zu messen, ob die Plus- oder Minuspunkte überwiegen und wie stark. Dieses Bewertungsschema findet sich auch in diversen Spielezeitschriften wieder. Nicht jeder muss jeden Kritikpunkt nachvollziehen können, aber das zaubert sie nicht weg.



Trotzdem sind diese Richtlinien auch die (intellektuelle?) Konvention eines bestimmten Gesellschaftsteiles und decken sich oftmals überhaupt nicht mit dem wirtschaftlichen Erfolg eines Produktes. Wenn ich also ein möglichst gutes Produkt anbieten möchte, ist dieses Bewertungsmodell nutzlos. Gerade Sachen wie "vorhersehbare Story" ist ein viel zu schwammiger Begriff. Kunst-, Film- und Literaturkritiker wissen sehr wohl, dass man über Geschmack nicht streiten kann und es gilt zwischen Elitären Kreisen in welchen eine bestimmte "Qualität" gefeiert wird, welche die Allgemeinheit nie erreicht und zwischen einem Review, welches man hier und da die Kaufentscheidung erleichtern soll, zu unterscheiden. Außerdem ist ein Kritiker welcher nie den Geschmack seiner Leser trifft für ein Medium auf Dauer unrentabel und wird seinen Job verlieren. Die sogenannte "Objektivität" geht somit schon in dem Punkt flöten wo der Kritiker seinen Job für das erste Frauen PC-Spiele Magazin annimmt, oder eben für ein alteingesessenes PC-Magazin welches hauptsächlich männliche "Shooter" Leser hat.

Von der "Wahrheit" und absoluten Größen wie "gut" und "schlecht" oder "falsch" in Zusammenhang mit einem reinen Unterhaltungsprodukt (oder überhaupt Popular Arts) welche in deinen Darstellungen oft auftauchen hat sich eigentlich die aufgeklärte Gesellschaft schon Mitte des 20ten Jahrhunderts verabschiedet. Es gibt keine objektiven Qualitätskriterien bei ästhetischen Fragen. Selbst die Wahrheit ist eigentlich (vor allem in iherer Auswirkung) das was die Mehrheit der Menschen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt glaubt und sie existiert unabhängig von der Realität (falls es sie gibt) wie man der Geschichte deutlich entnehmen kann (die Erde ist eine Scheibe, geozentrisches Weltbild usw.)

Davon abgesehen können wir gerne über Kriterien sprechen wo es einen sehr großen Konsens gibt, wie dass ein Spiel heutzutage schon in 3d daherkommen sollte und nicht in 2d bitmaps, bestimmte Auflösungen, Soundunterstützung usw haben sollte uvm.
Die objektiven Qualitätskriterien allerdings sind mir wirklich ein Dorn im Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es entscheidet einfach hauptsächlich der Kunde was besser ist und es ist unmöglich zu beweisen, dass "Planescape Torment" eigentlich das beste Spiel wäre. Wenn Spiele neue Wege gehen, dann weiss ja auch niemand welche nun gut / schlecht sind, sondern man muss abwarten wie das Publikum reagiert und dementsprechend werden manche Konzepte dann beibehalten (weil gut angekommen) und andere wieder verworfen (weil sie wohl nur dem einen einzigen innovativen Programmierer gefallen haben). Die erfolgreichsten Konzepte setzen sich dann über kurz oder lang durch (außer man glaubt nicht an Darwin sondern eher an die Schöpfungstheorie).

Ich glaube aber wir reden aneinander vorbei. Mir geht es (ich wiederhole mich hier zum zweiten Mal) darum Kriterien herauszufiltern, nach welchen man ein MMO gestalten müsste, das ähnlich erfolgreich wie WoW sein soll. Ob War nun seine intellektuelle RP- Community hat und ob dort alle "echten PVPer" welche nix mit "WoW-kiddies" etc. zu tun haben wollen ihr Glück in der Itemlosen und absolut casual-freundlichen virtuellen Realität finden ist mir einfach egal. Von dieser Klassifizierung der Menschen in "gute erwachsene" und "niveaulose kiddies" möchte ich sowieso Abstand nehmen. Der MMO Markt insgesamt wächst noch und da ist haufenweise Platz für Lizenzprodukte deren Kosten schon fast garantiert durch die Lizenz-Fanbase gedeckt sind. Aber um Nischenprodukte geht es mir nicht, davon gibts eh zu Hauf.



> Hier ein paar (aber längst nicht alle) Dinge die z.B. WoW falsch gemacht hat und warum sie OBJEKTIV falsch oder wenig sinnvoll waren:
> 
> - Grafik - Klar, die Grafik war schon überholt als WoW erschienen ist. Da rettet auch der Stil nichts, sie war einfach veraltet. Punkt.
> - absurd hohe Steigerungen der Charakterwerte in BC - vergrößert die Equip-Schere und verschlechtert die Balance.
> ...



Alles wieder subjektiv. Das sind ausschließlich Features welche du dir in deinem Traum-MMO wünschen würdest oder eben gerne nicht hättest. Lustigerweise wünsche ich mir auch mehr Komplexität von einem Spiel, mehr Spieltiefe usw. Damit sind wir beide aber eine Minderheit in der MMO Kundschaft und das ist faktisch belegbar. Alle diese Punkte werden fast 1 zu 1 in HDRO erfüllt, mit Ausnahme von PVP (was man aber sowieso nicht machen muss) und dem Farmanteil der auch in HDRO sehr hoch ist. Trotzdem ist WoW ....

Die Grafik war wohl der genialste Schachzug von Blizzard, wie auch schon ein Vorposter hier bemerkt hat. Aber hier werden wir auch auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Deine Vorstellung von einem guten MMO ist geprägt von den Idealen über Grafik, Gameplay, etc. welche deine Version eines perfekten MMOs ausmachen würden (deine Version welche es nicht gibt, die du allein wahrscheinlich nie programmieren wirst und die sich erst wenn es sie wirklich gäbe dem "realen" Kritiker - i.e. der Kundschaft - stellen müsste). Dem entgegen steht der Ansatz ein größtmögliches Zielpublikum anzusprechen und das kann man nie und nimmer erreichen wenn man die Grafikengine so wählt, dass mindestens die Hälfte der potentiellen Kunden nicht die benötigten Systemanforderungen erfüllen kann.



> Wenn das die breite Masse nicht so sieht, dann möge sie Spielen fern bleiben, in denen sie mit anderen Personen interagiert. Wenn man nicht wenigstens in gewissen Grenzen mit anderen Leuten spielen will (und nicht allein gegen alle, selbst gegen Spieler der eigenen Fraktion), dann gibt es geeignetere Spiele als MMORPGs.



Irrelevant,  weil in der Realität bleiben sie nicht weg und wollen ein MMO spielen (offensichtlich WoW) und das in so großem Maße, dass sie dir den Spielspass dort vermiesen:


> Mal davon abgesehen dass sich hoffentlich keiner ernsthaft wünscht, dass all die WoW Spieler zu WAR rüberwandern. sollte das der Fall sein, dann fang ich doch lieber wieer WoW an, weil man dann dort seine Ruhe vor denen hat. Ich (und ich denke da geht es vielen ähnlich) hab die Nase voll von einer Community die sich permanent auf dem Niveau von Kleinkindern selbst zerfleischt, anstatt zusammenzuhalten





> Das sehe ich anders. Entwickler haben die Möglichkeiten, genauso wie die Community und auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Wenn ihnen die Community egal ist, dann ist das nicht nur schade sondern durchaus verwerflich.



Löbliche Einstellung, toller Optimismus. Mag zwar stimmen aber leider ist es offensichtlich nicht so (siehe WoW) und ich denke wie schon gesagt, dass es viel wichtigere Institutionen / Erziehungsumfelder gibt als WoW in denen moralische Grundhaltungen, Verantwortungen und Werte gelehrt werden MÜSSEN um einen nachhaltigen Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft zu haben. Hier bei WoW anzusetzen ist ja wie den Hausbau mit dem Dach zu beginnen. Klar braucht man auch ein Dach, aber ohne Fundament kann es nicht halten.

Andere Quotes:


> Warum muss sich seit WoW eigentlich alles lohnen? Früher,z.B. zu DAOC-Zeiten, war es Belohnung genug,wenn man viel Spaß hatte,da war es einem auch fast egal,wenn man seine Feste verlor, wenn nur der Spaß stimmte. Seit WoW muss man aber für jede Sekunde Spielzeit eine dicke und leuchtende Belohnung bekommen,damit es sich gelohnt hat. Da fragt man sich noch wirklich,ob mancher WoWler noch die Bedeutung des Wortes "Spielspaß" kennt oder mittlerweile nur noch auf den oftmals nervigen,weil sich wiederholenden, Itempfaden wandelt?


In allen MMOs die ich gespielt habe, inklusive DAOC gab es Belohnungen auf die eine oder andere Weise die den Charakter oder zumindest seinen "poser value" (i.e. höherer Geltungsrang oder was auch immer) verbessert haben. Wenn das wegfällt bräuchte man ja das Spiel nicht mehr und könnte sich auf seine Vorstellungskraft und die Chatfunktion beschränken.

Achtung subjektiver(er) Teil:
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur wiederholen. Dies ist kein Feldzug gegen ein bestimmtes MMO. Ich spiele derzeit HDRO mir gefallen viele Dinge, aber viele andere Dinge finde ich nicht so toll. Dies ist aber ein rein subjektives Empfinden. Ich hätte gerne mehr End-Game Content, mir gefällt Raiden, die Herausforderung in Koordination mit vielen anderen etwas zu erreichen und hierbei wünsche ich auch einen bestimmten Schwierigkeitsgrad (der für mich individuell in HDRO nicht gegeben ist). Zudem bin ich jemand der sich gern anstrengt, optimiert, Wege findet effizienter zu sein usw. Wenn ich am Hof Fussball gespielt hab als Junge, wollte ich auch mein Bestes geben um zu gewinnen. So denken nicht alle Menschen, manche Spielen nur um des "Fun" willen, haben die "echte" Anstregung im Job und nehmen ein "Spiel" daher nicht so ernst. So sind eben die Menschen verschieden und darüber kann man nicht streiten. Aber man kann sehr wohl - ich wiederhole mich - aufzeigen dass WoW mit seinem "Belohne den Spieler für Leistungen schnell mit Items, lass den Casual nicht hängen indem du ihm dieselben Items, nur eben zeitversetzt zukommen lässt" bei mehr Leuten Gefallen findet als HDRO mit seinem "Spiele hauptsächlich um zu chatten, rollenzuspielen oder zu relaxen und epos quest zu machen, Items gibts irgendwie aber sie sind nicht so wichtig und folgen auch nicht so dem risk and time / reward system". Mir persönlich hat HDRO in den knapp zwei Monaten sehr gut gefallen. Aber ich bin nicht so sehr der Typ der in einem MMO socialized, ich spiele des Spieles wegen. Genauso beim Musikverein, ich geh hin um Musik zu machen in einer Musikkapelle, nicht um nachher Bier zu trinken oder um mich zu unterhalten (wieder alles nur MEINE Ansicht). Sozialleben, Freunde, Konversation, usw. das habe ich im RL und brauche / wünsche es in einem MMO nicht so sehr. Trotzdem will ich mit vielen anderen gleichzeitig im Teamplay(raids) oder PVP spielen. Da ich bereits alle Raidinstanzen gesehen habe, die für meine Klasse relevanten Tugenden habe, Epos Buchreihe und die meisten Quests fertig habe ist für mich das Spiel nun nach 2 Monaten irgendwie aus. Wenn mich das zum Spieler macht der immer was Neues braucht, immer was besseres, der belohnt werden will für die Zeit die er investiert durch eine merkliche Verbesserung des Charakters, dann ja, die Art von Spieler bin ich. Aber ich bin mit der Einstellung wohl nicht allein und dies bedeutet nicht, dass ich deshalb ein "niveauloses WoW kiddy" bin, kein RL habe, von Hartz 4 lebe, mich nicht artikulieren kann oder was auch immer von militanten Casuals unterstellt wird. Pragmatiker bin ich natürlich und dazu stehe ich. Im RL würd ich auch nicht laufen gehen wenn das nicht gesund wäre, körperliche Fitness und was fürs Äußere bringen würde.


----------



## Tja (5. Juni 2008)

Elite-Gilden gehören zu den MMORPG's, wie Wasser zum Meer. Wer jetzt glaubt, WoW habe Elite-Gilden eingeführt, liegt wiedermal falsch. Diese Gilden haben ihren Ursprung in Everquest 1. Eq1 war das erste Spiel, welches Spielerskill, Aufwand entsprechend belohnte. Da gehörten Gegenstände, Alternative Talentpunkte  und Zugangsreihen zu besonderen Zonen dazu!

Welcher Neider nun auch immer glaubt, in War würde es keine SpielerInnen geben, welche Wert auf Spielskill, Endgame + Belohnung legen, ist schief gewickelt.  

Auch finde ich es lächerlichst, wie einige immer wieder versuchen andere vorzuschreiben, wie denn deren Spielspaß auszusehen habe. Nur weil einige gerne rumgammeln, im Spiel nichts erreichen, muss das nicht für alle gelten. In meinem Bekanntenkreis  tummeln sich RollenspielerInnen, Elite-Gilden-Mitglieder und Handwerker, sie alle haben ihren Spaß. Dass die Elite-Gilden-Mitglieder den größten Fortschritt aufweisen, ist selbstverständlich schließlich investieren sie genug Zeit.

Wer glaubt, mit läppischen 2hs täglich (ist teilweise nicht mal für ein OFFLINE RPG genug), das zu erreichen, was andere haben, welche 4 - 5 hs+/Tag spielen, wird auch in War enttäuscht werden. Anders wäre es auch unfair.

WoW hat einige Dinge falsch gemacht:
- solo zu viel erreichbar
- Raids 40 => 25
- absurd großer Itemwipe mit BC, kommenden WotLK

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und keineswegs eine allgemein gültige Aussage. Einige werden mir zustimmen, andere nicht.

War wird- nein muss im PvP Endgame ebenso über Belohnungen agieren, wie jedes andere Spiel. Spätestens ab diesem Zeitpunkt kommt es zu der Frage "Wie hält man die Spieler bei der Stange?" - ganz einfach über Rüstungen, neue Ränge, erkaufbare Skills  und freischalten neuer Gebiete.

Das kann man gut oder schlecht finden, Fakt ist, dass es nur so geht. Hdro z.B. bietet nichts dergleichen und hat deshalb wohl auch sämtlichen Endgame Anspruch verloren.

Grafikmäßig ist jetzt schon absehbar, dass War kein Feuerwerk werden wird, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Bin mir sicher, dass Mythic lieber die Engine aus der ersten Vorschau übernommen hätte, aber der große mächtige Konzernfritze namens EA hat sich da wohl wieder durchgesetzt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Auch in War wird man Zeit investieren müssen, um vorne mitzuspielen. MMORPG's sind nunmal Zeitfresser, das kann man akzeptieren oder sich ein anderes Hobby suchen. Aber absurde Forderungen ala ich will mit 1/2hs alles erreichen/sehen, sind einfach Fehl am Platz. Wenn ich weniger spielen kann, akzeptiere ich die Tatsache, dass ich eben nicht mit Nihilum & Co. mithalten kann oder ich spiele mehr, um irgendwann auch dorthin zu kommen. Die ganze Whinerei über die bösen, bösen skilled Spieler ist aber in meinen Augen einfach nur lächerlich. Wie oben schon beschrieben, will nicht jeder rumgammeln.


----------



## Gromthar (5. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie finde ich in Deinem Post die Ironie nicht, oder meinst Du das ernst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ein Entwickler hat da durchaus seine Eingreifmöglichkeiten. Wenn ein Spiel z.B. sehr Gruppenlastig ist (und davon gehe ich bei WAR dank RvR bisher aus) und Spieler aufgrund ihres Verhaltens keine Gruppen mehr finden, dann werden sie entweder aufhören oder sich ändern müssen. Natürlich setzt das voraus, dass solche "Erziehungsarbeit" auch konsequent durchgezogen wird.



Meine Erfahrung ist allerdings, dass sich gleich und gleich gern gesellt. Möglicherweise kommt Spieler X aufgrund seines Verhaltens bei dir nicht mehr in die Gruppe, aber eben woanders, wo alle so sind wie Spieler X. Da schwindet der Lerneffekt wieder, da er ja trotzdem spielen kann.

Theoretisch kann es sogar sein, dass die sozialen Spieler schnell in der Unterzahl sind, weil es den meisten mehr Spaß macht einen anderen Stil zu pflegen. Das ist eben das Problem, ein Entwickler kann nur einen Spielplatz ins Netz stellen, mit gewissen Regeln. Was daraus gemacht wird und wie letztlich die Interaktion der Spieler untereinander aussieht, können Sie nur bedingt beeinflussen.


----------



## zificult (5. Juni 2008)

Macht euch keine Sorgen. Ich kann mir nicht einmal im entferntesten vorstellen, dass man von HdRO süchtig werden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Da seid ihr bei falschen SPiiel


----------



## Egooz (5. Juni 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Macht euch keine Sorgen. Ich kann mir nicht einmal im entferntesten vorstellen, dass man von HdRO süchtig werden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch nicht, nein. Dazu fehlt es an (Farm-)Inhalt.

Mit dem Addon kann das anders werden...entwickelbare Waffen, mehr Sessionplay & eine interessantere, markantere Kulisse etc.


----------



## Sagardo (5. Juni 2008)

> Grafikmäßig ist jetzt schon absehbar, dass War kein Feuerwerk werden wird, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Bin mir sicher, dass Mythic lieber die Engine aus der ersten Vorschau übernommen hätte, aber der große mächtige Konzernfritze namens EA hat sich da wohl wieder durchgesetzt.




Kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen , denn Mythic hat mit einem Vorgänger der Engine schon ihr letztes Spiel betrieben.
Nebenbei ist das die meisst verwendetste Engine für die Next-Gen Konsolen und betreibt unter anderem Oblivion und Fallout 3, eine abgewandelte Form soll sogar in Gothic 3 am Werk sein. Ich denke eher dass die Engine eine sehr gute Wahl war, da sie nicht viel Anspruch hat aber noch viel Potenzial nach obern bietet.Desweiteren hat die Engine Standartmäßig eigentlich alles zu bieten was man in einem MMO braucht. Klar sind die Texturen im moment nicht gerade der Knaller , aber das macht die Engine nicht schlecht sondern steigert nur die Zahl der möglichen Kunden.Ach ja Gamebryo heisst das gute Stück. 

Noch eine Anm. selbst NCSoft (Linegae, Guildwars, AION etc. ) hat diese Engine erst vor kurzen lizensiert hier ein Bericht dazu 
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,638285/Ncsoft_li...tform_Gamebryo/

Also kann man sagen das Mythic dort wohl eine Menge richtig gemacht hat und EA damit wohl eher wenig damit zu tun hatte.

[Edit]  Welche erste Vorschau überhaupt ?


----------



## Chrissian (5. Juni 2008)

Sorry aber ich find die Frage n bisschen erbärmlich.

Wie schon gesagt,muss selber sehen ob er sich von einem SPIEL süchtig machen lässt.

Die reine Sucht ist nicht das Problem,denn wer es mit reinem Gewissen tut und sich nicht selbst damit schadet,der soll es ruhig machen,aber erst wenn man rumheult wegen seiner Sucht,sorry aber ich find das einfach erbärmlich sein Leben von einem gottverdammten SPIEL kontrollieren zu lassen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Juni 2008)

[Tja], ich hoffe für dich das du deinen Post nicht ernst meinst. Denn dann hast du keinen Plan über WAR und hast dich nicht informiert und plapperst nur auf hohem Niveau Schwachsinn. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (5. Juni 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen , denn Mythic hat mit einem Vorgänger der Engine schon ihr letztes Spiel betrieben.
> Nebenbei ist das die meisst verwendetste Engine für die Next-Gen Konsolen und betreibt unter anderem Oblivion und Fallout 3, eine abgewandelte Form soll sogar in Gothic 3 am Werk sein. Ich denke eher dass die Engine eine sehr gute Wahl war, da sie nicht viel Anspruch hat aber noch viel Potenzial nach obern bietet.Desweiteren hat die Engine Standartmäßig eigentlich alles zu bieten was man in einem MMO braucht. Klar sind die Texturen im moment nicht gerade der Knaller , aber das macht die Engine nicht schlecht sondern steigert nur die Zahl der möglichen Kunden.Ach ja Gamebryo heisst das gute Stück.
> 
> Noch eine Anm. selbst NCSoft (Linegae, Guildwars, AION etc. ) hat diese Engine erst vor kurzen lizensiert hier ein Bericht dazu
> ...



Naja Grafik und EA das ging noch nie gut. Ich muss zugeben, ich weiß nicht, wieviel Potential die Engine noch hat, aber ich bin mir sicher, man könnte da viel mehr als das bisher Gezeigte rausholen. Ich finde es immer schade, wenn gute Engines nicht ausgereizt werden. 

zur Vorschau:
Jene, als Warhammer noch von einer anderen Firma produziert wurde. Das Spiel düstere und bei Weitem erwachsener aussah. Leider ist mir der Name der Firma entfallen =(

@Aldaric87:

Wäre es nicht ernst gemeint, hätte ich schon einen ironischen Unterton eingebaut, keine Sorge.

Ich spiele lange genug MMORPG's um zu wissen, wie der Hase läuft. Es wird *nie* ein Spiel geben, in welchem Zeit keine Rolle spielt. Das macht auch Sinn, je kurzweiliger ein MMORPG angelegt ist, desto schneller wird neuer Content gefordert und desto weniger Zeit haben die Entwickler, ausgereiften (bugfreien) Content nachzuliefern.

Auch wenn War zu 80%? auf PvP setzt, neue Inhalte wird auch dieses Spiel brauchen. Nur von Spaßspielern alleine, kann kein Hersteller leben, eben so wenig alleine von Profi-Zockern.

Ich habe kürzlich gelesen, dass es auch in War Ranglisten geben wird und ich kann Dir jetzt schon garantieren, dass jene ganz oben stehen werden, welche eben Skill & Zeit haben. Das ist ganz normal und wer sich darüber aufregt, ist in einem Solospiel besser aufgehoben. Wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Naja Grafik und EA das ging noch nie gut. Ich muss zugeben, ich weiß nicht, wieviel Potential die Engine noch hat, aber ich bin mir sicher, man könnte da viel mehr als das bisher Gezeigte rausholen. Ich finde es immer schade, wenn gute Engines nicht ausgereizt werden.
> 
> zur Vorschau:
> Jene, als Warhammer noch von einer anderen Firma produziert wurde. Das Spiel düstere und bei Weitem erwachsener aussah. Leider ist mir der Name der Firma entfallen =(



Als Mythic angefangen hatte an W.a.r. zu arbeiten, hatte EA noch gar nichts zu melden. EA kaufte Mythic, ungefähr 1 Jahr nachdem das Projekt W.a.r. gestartet wurde, auf und da war schon längst die Engine, die für W.a.r. benutzt werden soll, entschieden.


----------



## Sagardo (5. Juni 2008)

> Naja Grafik und EA das ging noch nie gut. Ich muss zugeben, ich weiß nicht, wieviel Potential die Engine noch hat, aber ich bin mir sicher, man könnte da viel mehr als das bisher Gezeigte rausholen. Ich finde es immer schade, wenn gute Engines nicht ausgereizt werden.
> 
> zur Vorschau:
> Jene, als Warhammer noch von einer anderen Firma produziert wurde. Das Spiel düstere und bei Weitem erwachsener aussah. Leider ist mir der Name der Firma entfallen =(



Du meinst den "Versuch" von Sega wo GW dann die Lizens entzogen hat.
Naja das Video war ja ganz nett gemacht aber halt nur ein Rendervideo. Hier brauche ich ja nicht sagen , dass das meist nichts mit der Spielegrafik zu tun hat. Siehe hierzu alle Blizzard Spiele und ihre Rendervideos im Vergleich zur Ingamegrafik.

Also da bin ich mir auch ganz sicher, dass man da mehr rausholen kann aus der Engine, genauso ist sich da Mythic sicher. 
Deshalb werden sie auch nie Müde in fast jedem Interview zu sagen , dass die Engine extra niedrig gehalten wird im moment.
Und nein das ist wirklich keine Flucht in eine Lüge, das glaube ich ihnen so wie sie es sagen.
Denn wenn man mal genau hinschaut sieht man , dass sogar das AA in vielen Videos nichtmal aktiv ist.
Das hängt einfach damit zusammen , dass Mythic die Beta nicht zu Werbezwecken nutzt und überarbeitete Screenshots ins Netz stellen um eine Pracht zu zeigen, die es faktisch so garnicht gibt. Das ist jüngst wieder bei einem anderen Spiel passiert.

ich finde die Haltung von Mythic sehr gut und ich finde auch, dass man mal endlich anfangen sollte das verhalten von Mythic zu belohnen, denn ich kenne keine Firma die einen so offenen Einblick in ihre Arbeit bietet wie Mythic im moment.
Sie zeigen Alpha Videos und Betavideos die nicht überarbeitet sind, sind sagen in vielen Interviews offen, dass sie hier und dort Probleme haben, sie gehen auf Feedback ein und sie sind echt mit vollen Einsatz bei der Sache, dass kann man auch an Sterntaler sehen, wenn man mal auf seine Augenringe achtet ^^ Oder wenn man mal Paul Barnett anschaut wie er sich freut wie ein kleines Kind wen er über WAR reden darf.
Diese Leute reissen sich echt den A***** auf und geben wirklich alles.
Also ich persönlich finde diese Art sehr lobenswert und ich finde man sollte Firmen bestärken die Wahrheit über ihr Produkt zu sagen und nicht die Firmen Hypen die ihr Material künstlich beschönigen.

Damit will ich jetzt natürlich nicht behaupten, dass dieses "It's awesome" geschreie nicht eine art der nicht ganz ernstgemeinten Werbung ist oder diese weissen Sonnenbrillen genauso.

[Edit]


> Ich habe kürzlich gelesen, dass es auch in War Ranglisten geben wird und ich kann Dir jetzt schon garantieren, dass jene ganz oben stehen werden, welche eben Skill & Zeit haben. Das ist ganz normal und wer sich darüber aufregt, ist in einem Solospiel besser aufgehoben. Wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.



Das ist für mich ja auch kein Problem. Wer mehr zeit darin verbrigt oder besser ist als ich, der ist es halt. Das ist ja normal , denn auch wenn man sich das vielleicht nicht vorstellen kann auch ich habe nicht jedes Spiel in meinem Leben gewonnen *gg.
Aber was ich nicht ok finde ist wenn ein Spieler der eh durch können und Zeit im Vorteil ist noch verstärkt wird durch übermächtige Items, das macht einfach keinen Sinn für die Balance eines Spieles.Das er eventuelle neue Fähigktein bekommt wie in DAOC finde ich vollkommen ok, denn diese muss man auch zu nutzen wissen sonst bringen sie dir nichts.Dazu kommt noch dass die Fähigkeiten nicht immer Ready sind. Aber eine Waffe die einen Schadenszuwachs von 20% hat und eine Rüstung die 40% mehr Lebenspunkte gibt, den Absorb um 30% erhöht ist dann doch etwas zu hart.


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Auch wenn War zu 80%? auf PvP setzt, neue Inhalte wird auch dieses Spiel brauchen. Nur von Spaßspielern alleine, kann kein Hersteller leben, eben so wenig alleine von Profi-Zockern.
> 
> Ich habe kürzlich gelesen, dass es auch in War Ranglisten geben wird und ich kann Dir jetzt schon garantieren, dass jene ganz oben stehen werden, welche eben Skill & Zeit haben. Das ist ganz normal und wer sich darüber aufregt, ist in einem Solospiel besser aufgehoben. Wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung.



Das einzige was stimmt ist dein letzter Satz. In DAoC geht das System seit 6 Jahren. Und am RvR wurde außer das die Zonen komplett überarbeitet wurden, nichts großartiges verändert! Und warum auch? Ein RvR Kampf ist nie derselbe, es gibt immer andre Umstände. Von daher brauchst du am RvR Content nicht viel zu ändern. Ich spiele selbst seit ich schreiben und lesen kann Rollenspiele, und habe dann mit DAoC vor 6 Jahren begonnen. Von daher brauchst mir nichts über nen RvR Spiel zu sagen, denn nach 6 Jahren DAoC erlaube ich mir da, einiges gesehn, erlebt, und einiges in Erfahrung gebracht zu haben. Das es vermutlich Add-Ons geben wird die irgendwie ne neue Klasse/Rasse in Spiel bringen, gehört ja schon zum Alltag. Hat aber nichts mit dem RvR Content an sich zu tun. Das Mythic selbst alle 2 Monate Content bringen will, ist ihre Entscheidung, ändert aber nichts großes am Spielprinzip. Es hat hier auch keiner behauptet das nen Vielspieler gar keine Vorteile hat, Gott seis gedankt, aber keine so extreme wie bei WoW. WoW hat versäumt die Brücke richtig zu schlagen zwischen den 2 Spielergemeinschaften. Das ihr System teilweise schlechten Anklang findet, dass nun jeder einfach an teilweise vorher-schwer-zu-erarbeitende Items kommt, sieht man an den Reaktionen der Hardcorezocker. Und dieser Itemwipe mit nem Add-On erst, ist ja schrecklich.


Und Tschüss.


----------



## Gromthar (5. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt, es gibt Spiele die wunderbar vor machen wie man ohne Hardcoregaming auch eine Menge Spaß haben kann - über Jahre hinweg.

Das ist seit jeher auch der größte Kritikpunkt an WoW gewesen. Wer allen Content zumindest mal selbst gesehen haben möchte, der MUSS krankhaft viel Zeit vor dem PC verbringen. Ich weiss genau wovon ich rede, da ich dieses System selbst ein Jahr lang vollends mitgemacht habe. Von Kel'Thuzad über monatelanges Illidan-Farming bis hin zu zwei gepanzerten Netherdrachen. Weniger als 6 Stunden Spielen pro Tag (!!) war in Progress-Zeiten war da kaum möglich. Und genau das ist es was WoW zu einem, in meinen Augen, schlechten Spiel macht. Es belohnt Zeitaufwand - das hat auch nix mit s.g. Skill zu tun. Das ganze Spiel besteht nur aus Timing bei Angriffen, den richtigen Gruppensetups und Zeit; vor allen Dingen Zeit! zeit braucht man zum Farmen für Verzauberungsmats, Bufffutter, Tränke, Repkosten, Berufe, PvP-Punkte, Arenawertung und Ruf. Hat man alles zusammen für die nächsten 3 Monate wird eine neue Fraktion eingeführt und das Ganze beginnt erneut. Eine Endlosschleife, die nur dazu gedacht ist die naive Community wieder 3 Monate am Spielen zu halten bis die nächste Fraktion/Instanz/Arenasaison eingeführt wird. Das wirklich einzige, was WoW am Leben hält ist der ständige Itemwipe, die Sammelleidenschaft und die Posinggeilheit der Spieler. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAoC hat dies nicht nötig, HdRO hat dies ebenso nicht nötig, GW hat dies auch nicht nötig, und dennoch spielen es mehr als genug Leute um die Spiele am Leben zu halten und für ständige Contentupgrades zu versorgen. Gut, DAoC ist nach 6 Jahren ausgebrannt und wird durch Warhammer "ersetzt". Das Spiel ansich war in seinen ersten 3 Jahren allerdings fast ungeschlagen, für Entwickler und Spieler ein voller Erfolg.

Dieses ganze Progaming Gehabe geht mir echt auf den Senkel. Natürlich gibt es in allen Spielen Leute, die das ganze sehr professionell aufziehen und auch große Erfolge haben, allerdings wird das lediglich bei EQ1 und WoW ad absurdum geführt.


----------



## Tja (5. Juni 2008)

Ok ich glaube, einige haben mich falsch verstanden. Ich möchte hier keine Partei ergreifen sondern einfach aufzeigen, dass Zeit einfach ein wichtiger Faktor in einem MMORPG ist und weshalb? Ganz einfach, Zeit => Monatsgebühr => langfristige Finanzierung gesichert.

zum Thema "unfair blabla"
Sehe ich nicht so. Ich beschwere mich als Audi-Fahrer auch nicht darüber, dass mich ein Ferrari F50 Fahrer mit Leichtigkeit verblasen wird. Dafür kostet der Wagen auch das x Fache von meinem. Genau so ist es mit den MMORPG's auch, wer weniger investiert, bekommt weniger. Wobei weniger aufgrund der Markeneinführung schon extrem ist. Die Dinger sind mindestens T5,5

Das Problem bei WoW ist halt, dass es keine sonstigen Ziele gibt. In Everquest1 gab es AA Punke für Jedermann, natürlich hatten die Besten Spieler mehr und eine bessere pro Tagesrate, aber erreichen konnte sie jeder. 

Ich denke, als Gelegenheitsspieler braucht man sich in WoW wirklich nicht zu beklagen,, das Spiel ist sehr einfach gestrickt und schenkt einem sogar Erfahrung fürs Offline sein. Wer natürlich den Anspruch hat, ich will alles und am besten sofort ohne Zeit, der muss einfach seine Einstellung überdenken. 

Suchtfaktor:
Tja wer sich selbst nicht unter Kontrolle hat, sollte mal gewisse Prioritäten überdenken. Im Prinzip ist es alles eine Frage des Zeitmanagements, Prioritäten etc. 

Mythic wird sicher eigene Wege gehen, wer aber glaubt, als 1 - 2 Stunden/Tag Spieler mit der Elite mithalten zu können, wird auch hier enttäuscht werden. In den Massenschlachten vielleicht, aber in den Szenarien mit Sicherheit nicht. Dort werden Stammgruppen (mehr als in WoW) nicht Stammgruppenspieler wegfegen. 

Und natürlich belohnt ein MMORPG Zeitaufwand, alles andere wäre ja Schwachsinn. Für einen Ferrari muss man auch länger sparen, als für einen Audi, dafür ist das Ding dann eben auch prestigeträchtig^10 und dringt in PS Dimensionen ein, welche auch mit einem RS 8 schwierig erreichbar sind. 

In Eq1 funktioniert das Konzept seit 10 Jahren. Der Schneesturm hat sich SEHR ordentlich bie Everquest1 bedient, jedoch viele gute Dinge (AA, Todesstrafen etc.) trivialisiert, leider.

@ Sagardo:

Genau das meinte ich. Mir ist bewußt, dass sie auf Teufel komm raus gerendert haben, aber die Atmosphäre wirkte einfach sehr düster und brutal und da dachte ich mir dann wirklich "das ist War". Aion hat eben den Manga-Vorteil, japanische Zeichner, Grafiker im Mangastil wird man außerhalb kaum finden.

ps: Wieso regt ihr euch über Hardcoregaming auf? Ihr müsst es selber nicht betreiben, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Das HC Spieler aber belohnt werden, gehört zu MMORPG's dazu. Guckt euch mal Hellgate, Tabula Rasa an, die sind so auf Gelegenheitsspieler ausgelegt, dass selbst diese sich langweilen und aufhören. MMORPG's leben von Gelegenheitsspielern, Hardcorezockern und der goldenen Mitte. Langfristiger Erfolg ist nur durch eine Kombination möglich.


----------



## Sagardo (5. Juni 2008)

> Und natürlich belohnt ein MMORPG Zeitaufwand, alles andere wäre ja Schwachsinn. Für einen Ferrari muss man auch länger sparen, als für einen Audi, dafür ist das Ding dann eben auch prestigeträchtig^10 und dringt in PS Dimensionen ein, welche auch mit einem RS 8 schwierig erreichbar sind.



Naja nach deiner Aussage muss ich im RL nur fleissig sein dann bekomme ich ein Ferrari, das ist aber leider nicht so.
Ausserdem finde ich vergleiche mit dem RL irgendwie nicht so toll, denn ein MMO soll eigentlich keine RL Kopie sein sondern einen in eine andere Welt entführen ,wo andere Regeln gelten.Aber es gibt eine breite Masse an beführworten die dieses "opfere dein RL und du bekommst dafür ein bunt leuchtendes Item" unterstützen. Und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit der Lüge, dass nicht die Masse der Leute die wirklich hochwertiges Equip haben ihre komplette Freizeit opfern.



> In Eq1 funktioniert das Konzept seit 10 Jahren. Der Schneesturm hat sich SEHR ordentlich bie Everquest1 bedient, jedoch viele gute Dinge (AA, Todesstrafen etc.) trivialisiert, leider.



Ist der "gute" Jeff nicht von Everquest ? und ist er nicht so von seinen Raidinstanzen begeistert, dass man ich auch den "Raidiator" nennen könnte ? *gg



> @ Sagardo:
> 
> Genau das meinte ich. Mir ist bewußt, dass sie auf Teufel komm raus gerendert haben, aber die Atmosphäre wirkte einfach sehr düster und brutal und da dachte ich mir dann wirklich "das ist War". Aion hat eben den Manga-Vorteil, japanische Zeichner, Grafiker im Mangastil wird man außerhalb kaum finden.



Atmosphäre kann auch mit niedrigem Systemanspruch erzeugt werden.Hier würde ich dann sogar mal WOW positiv heranziehen.



> ps: Wieso regt ihr euch über Hardcoregaming auf? Ihr müsst es selber nicht betreiben, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Das HC Spieler aber belohnt werden, gehört zu MMORPG's dazu. Guckt euch mal Hellgate, Tabula Rasa an, die sind so auf Gelegenheitsspieler ausgelegt, dass selbst diese sich langweilen und aufhören. MMORPG's leben von Gelegenheitsspielern, Hardcorezockern und der goldenen Mitte. Langfristiger Erfolg ist nur durch eine Kombination möglich.



Ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig. Der Vielspieler sollte belohnt werden und er wird auch belohnt. Nur ist die Frage in welcher Form es passiert.
Passiert es in Form von Items nachdem man immer wiederkehrende Abfolgen mehrmals wiederholt (Farmen in der open World oder in Instanzen) oder wird man dadurch belohnt, dass man etwas aktiv in der Welt gestalltet hat mit Freunden, wie zum Beispiel eine Burg eingenommen mit seiner Gilde und man hängt seine Flaggen an die Mauern der Burg damit sie jeder sehen kann. 
Ich denke auch das kann auch eine Belohnung sein und diese kommt von der Comunity und nicht vom Hersteller. DAS ist ein sehr gravierender Unterschied.
Die Items gehören einem ganz alleine während die Burg einer Gemeinschaft gehört und selbst diese Gemeinschaft wird noch weitere Gilden und Spieler brauchen um diese Burg zu halten, so entstehen soziale Gemeinschaften. Während die Items einem alleine gehören und man danach auch niemanden mehr braucht um seine Items zu behalten. Unmittelbar nach dem erlangen des Items überlegt man schon wie man sich selber  weiter bereichern kann. Klar wird es in WAR auch Items geben und man wird auch dafür Sachen erledigen müssen um sie zu bekommen, aber für mich sind diese Items nicht primär wichtig sondern eher der Sieg meiner Gilde, meiner Allianz und meiner Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hellgate ist kein MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 udn Tabula Rasa ist halt nicht jedermans Geschmack (meiner auch nicht).


----------



## xinina (6. Juni 2008)

Naja ich finde es eigentlich eher lustig, dass das "Endgame" in WoW heißt, in BT und Sunwell zu raiden. Jeder setzt seine Priorität im Spiel anders. Für die einen mag es der wichtigste Spielinhalt sein, die schwierigsten Instanzen zu besuchen. Aber andere sehen z.B. den PvP Content als "Endgame" an. Ich selbst finde es stupide Woche für Woche die gleichen Instanzen zu besuchen, vorallem dann, wenn man irgendwann alles hat. Andere finden es wiederum stupide immer nur PvP und Arena zu machen. Ich war schon immer ein begeisteter PvP´ler, also sehe ich meine "Aufgabe" eher darin, mein S3 Set komplett zu machen. Was schon ne weile der Fall ist. Ab und an gehe ich mal Kara oder ZA aber das war auch schon das höchste, was ich besuchen werde und kann. Diese Pflicht immer regelmäßig an Raids teilzunehmen liegt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich teile mir meine Zeit lieber gerne völlig frei ein. Jetzt da ich für meinen Charakter die besten PvP/Arena Gegenstände habe, ist es eigentlich ziemlich locker und angenehm. Ich bin dann vielleicht mal 2-3 Stunden on, mache etwas Arena oder twinke ne Runde. Im PvP/Arena muss man sich immer neuen Situationen stellen, da es meist immer anders und völlig variabel ist. Im PvM ist es irgendwann einfach nur eine automatisierter Vorgang. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es Spaß machen soll über Monate hinweg immer die gleichen Instanzen zu besuchen, wo man jeden Bossfight schon in und auswendig kennt. Natürlich benötigt man erstmal Zeit wenn man frisch 70 ist. Man braucht eine Grundausrüstung um irgendwelche anderen Sachen zu machen. Goldfarmen für das Epic Flugmount etc. benötigt ebenfalls Zeit. Aber man kann nicht die Anforderung an ein MMORPG stellen, dass man in 2-3 Monaten mit dem kompletten Content fertig ist wenn man 1-2 Stunden am Tag spielt. Gelegenheitsspieler werden immer benachteiligt sein. Die meisten Spieler sind nunmal solche die wesentlich mehr Zeit investieren und für diese muss es auch genug Ziele geben, die sie erreichen können. Ich habe "früher" auch wesentlich mehr Zeit investiert als jetzt, aber da ich alles aus dem Arena und PvP Content besitze, werde ich immer mehr und mehr zum Gelegenheitsspieler. Und ich finde es so ziemlich angenehm.

So far


----------



## Salute (6. Juni 2008)

xinina schrieb:


> Naja ich finde es eigentlich eher lustig, dass das "Endgame" in WoW heißt, in BT und Sunwell zu raiden. Jeder setzt seine Priorität im Spiel anders. Für die einen mag es der wichtigste Spielinhalt sein, die schwierigsten Instanzen zu besuchen. Aber andere sehen z.B. den PvP Content als "Endgame" an. Ich selbst finde es stupide Woche für Woche die gleichen Instanzen zu besuchen, vorallem dann, wenn man irgendwann alles hat. Andere finden es wiederum stupide immer nur PvP und Arena zu machen. Ich war schon immer ein begeisteter PvP´ler, also sehe ich meine "Aufgabe" eher darin, mein S3 Set komplett zu machen. Was schon ne weile der Fall ist. Ab und an gehe ich mal Kara oder ZA aber das war auch schon das höchste, was ich besuchen werde und kann. Diese Pflicht immer regelmäßig an Raids teilzunehmen liegt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich teile mir meine Zeit lieber gerne völlig frei ein. Jetzt da ich für meinen Charakter die besten PvP/Arena Gegenstände habe, ist es eigentlich ziemlich locker und angenehm. Ich bin dann vielleicht mal 2-3 Stunden on, mache etwas Arena oder twinke ne Runde. Im PvP/Arena muss man sich immer neuen Situationen stellen, da es meist immer anders und völlig variabel ist. Im PvM ist es irgendwann einfach nur eine automatisierter Vorgang. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es Spaß machen soll über Monate hinweg immer die gleichen Instanzen zu besuchen, wo man jeden Bossfight schon in und auswendig kennt. Natürlich benötigt man erstmal Zeit wenn man frisch 70 ist. Man braucht eine Grundausrüstung um irgendwelche anderen Sachen zu machen. Goldfarmen für das Epic Flugmount etc. benötigt ebenfalls Zeit. Aber man kann nicht die Anforderung an ein MMORPG stellen, dass man in 2-3 Monaten mit dem kompletten Content fertig ist wenn man 1-2 Stunden am Tag spielt. Gelegenheitsspieler werden immer benachteiligt sein. Die meisten Spieler sind nunmal solche die wesentlich mehr Zeit investieren und für diese muss es auch genug Ziele geben, die sie erreichen können. Ich habe "früher" auch wesentlich mehr Zeit investiert als jetzt, aber da ich alles aus dem Arena und PvP Content besitze, werde ich immer mehr und mehr zum Gelegenheitsspieler. Und ich finde es so ziemlich angenehm.
> 
> So far



Zusammenfassend beschreibst du den langweiligen Alltag von WoW, weil es dort halt das oberste Ziel wie schon so oft erwähnt die immer besser werdende Items sind. Man kann und sollte aber die Schwerpunkte der zu erreichbaren Ziele anders in einem MMO(RPG) anlegen. Sagardo hats eigentlich Prima zusammen gefasst welche das sind.

Ich für meinen Teil erringe auch lieber einen Sieg mit meiner Gilde und deren Verbündeten über die gegnerische Fraktion in WAR und treibe meine eigene somit voran, als wieder irgendwelchen lila Pixeln hinterher zu jagen, in einer zu "gefühlten" 99% recykelten Umgebung (Wotlk). 


MfG


----------



## Gromthar (6. Juni 2008)

xinina schrieb:


> [...] Die meisten Spieler sind nunmal solche die wesentlich mehr Zeit investieren und für diese muss es auch genug Ziele geben, die sie erreichen können. [...]


Erm ... nein. Ganz klar nein! Ein MMOROG lebt nicht von Spielern die 2-4 Stunden pro Tag online sind, sondern von Leuten deren Wochenzeit sich in einem Rahmen um etwa 6 Stunden beschränkt. Jene, die jeden Tag mehrere Stunden online sind sind ein verschwindend geringer Teil.

Und um es nochmal zu betonen: genau bei solchen Spielern will Warhammer punkten. Auch diese Leute sollen das Spielziel erreichen können -> die Eroberung und Plünderung der gegnerischen Hauptstadt durch die eigene Fraktion. Allein dieser Fakt macht ein s.g. Progaming vollkommen zu nichte, da es nichts bringt. Auch stimme ich Sagardo zu wenn er schreibt:



Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig. Der Vielspieler sollte belohnt werden und er wird auch belohnt. Nur ist die Frage in welcher Form es passiert.
> Passiert es in Form von Items nachdem man immer wiederkehrende Abfolgen mehrmals wiederholt (Farmen in der open World oder in Instanzen) oder wird man dadurch belohnt, dass man etwas aktiv in der Welt gestalltet hat mit Freunden, wie zum Beispiel eine Burg eingenommen mit seiner Gilde und man hängt seine Flaggen an die Mauern der Burg damit sie jeder sehen kann.
> Ich denke auch das kann auch eine Belohnung sein und diese kommt von der Comunity und nicht vom Hersteller. DAS ist ein sehr gravierender Unterschied.


----------



## Kryos (6. Juni 2008)

Vielspieler werden in War schon belohnt und zwar das sie Fertigkeiten durch renown Punkte (das sind RvR Rufpunkte) erlangen (es gibt 80 RvR Level die man erreichen kann). 
Vielspieler mit Level 40 werden dann viel RvR machen, viele RvR Punkte sammeln und dadurch dann RvR Ränge und Level vor anderen erreichen. Übrigens soll Stufe 80 ca. 5 Jahre dauern. 
Es geht anfangs noch recht flott (wenn auch langsamer als normal XP) wird dann immer schwerer neue Stufen zu erreichen. Ähnlich wie in DAOC.
Vielspielergilden werden auch als erste ihre Gilde auf den maximallevel 40 bringen (ja, Gilden haben auch eigene Level).
All das konnte man schon in den FAQs von Mythic nachlesen: http://www.war-europe.com/#/grabbag/?gbag=24&lang=de


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. Juni 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Vielspieler werden in War schon belohnt und zwar das sie Fertigkeiten durch renown Punkte (das sind RvR Rufpunkte) erlangen (es gibt 80 RvR Level die man erreichen kann).
> Vielspieler mit Level 40 werden dann viel RvR machen, viele RvR Punkte sammeln und dadurch dann RvR Ränge und Level vor anderen erreichen. Übrigens soll Stufe 80 ca. 5 Jahre dauern.
> Es geht anfangs noch recht flott (wenn auch langsamer als normal XP) wird dann immer schwerer neue Stufen zu erreichen. Ähnlich wie in DAOC.
> Vielspielergilden werden auch als erste ihre Gilde auf den maximallevel 40 bringen (ja, Gilden haben auch eigene Level).
> All das konnte man schon in den FAQs von Mythic nachlesen: http://www.war-europe.com/#/grabbag/?gbag=24&lang=de



Aber das ist eben ein verschwindend "kleiner" Vorteil. Klar hat er evtl 1-2 Fähigkeiten mehr, er muss sie aber auch ready haben, und vor allem muss er sie richtig einsetzen können. Aber es ging ja hier um das Thema Content. Und es wurde jetzt schon deutlich beschrieben das jeder an allem Content teilhaben können wird. Jeder kann an der Belagerung der Feindesstadt teilnehmen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (6. Juni 2008)

Solange MMOs um Einsteiger und Gelegenheitspielerfreundlich zu sein einen 90% des Contents solo schaffbar machen lassen wird es keinen Grund geben freundlich zu sein. 
Erst wieder beim raiden muss man Gemeinschaften bilden. Doch raiden nur maximal 10% der Leute. Würde man ein MMO so gestalten, dass man ohne Gruppe nichtmal Level 5 werden kann, würden die Leute freundlicher. Wieso? Weil man voneinander abhängig ist. Wann waren die Leute in der Geschichte am hilfsbereitesten und nettesten und höflichsten? In NOTzeiten. Nach den Kriegen, in der DDR wo es kaum Konsumgüter gab etc. - weil man nix hatte und nur durch gegenseite Hilfe etwas erreichen konnte. Notsituationen verbünden, Überfluss trennt. Warum soll man mit dem Nachbar reden wenn man nichts von ihm braucht? Höchsten um anzugeben. Braucht man aber Mehl um Brot zu backen und er braucht sagen wir mal Milch. Dann kann jemand der ne Kuh hat sich mit jemanden der Weizen hat zusammentun. Beide profitieren, beide kommunizieren, beide bilden ein Team und womöglich eine Freundschaft. 

Das ist der Grund wieso in modernen MMOs so ein Umgangston herrscht. Man muss nicht freundlich sein, weil es egal ist ob man auf der Ignoreliste landet, man kommt solo super klar.


----------



## staran (6. Juni 2008)

Indigoamigo schrieb:


> Hiho community,
> Kann mich noch an den Zeitaufwand zu meinen WoW-Zeiten erinnern..., da wo 2 Jahre meines Lebens sein müssten klafft ein Loch
> 
> 
> ...



Jedes Online MMORPG hat einen Suchtfaktor und man muss wie man schon aus WoW kennt mehrere Stunden am Tag mit dem game verbringen damit du mit den besten mithalten kannst
Jedoch wenn du einfach das spiel aus spaß spielen willst und nciht einer der besten sein willst dann <2 std am tag


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (6. Juni 2008)

Indigoamigo schrieb:


> Hiho community,
> Kann mich noch an den Zeitaufwand zu meinen WoW-Zeiten erinnern..., da wo 2 Jahre meines Lebens sein müssten klafft ein Loch
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal wenn Du wirklich unbedingt den Highlevelcontent sehen möchtest wirst Du bei keinem MMO ohne großen Zeitaufwand weit kommen.

Warum gibst Du dich nicht einfach mit weniger zufrieden?

Bei WoW hab ich nicht das Bedürfnis in den Black Tempel zu kommen. Ich bin eh noch mit Kara beschäftigt. Onyxia und Naxx hab ich nie gesehen.
Ich hab genauso spass an dem Spiel wie zig andere auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kryos: Stimme Dir zu. Verstehe gar nicht wieso jedes MMO mittlerweile auf Soloplay ausgerichtet ist. Das widerspricht sich doch total! Sicher ist Solocontent nötig, weil man nicht immer zu jeder Zeit ne passende Gruppe finden kann und dann trotzdem voran kommen möchte. Doch bei den meisten Spielern hat man den Eindruck die sind genervt wenn mal jemand nach ner Gruppe fragt. Mensch, das heißt ja ned umsonst Massive-MULTIPLAYER-Online Spiel. Wenn jemand komplett solo sein will soll er Offline zocken.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Juni 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Solange MMOs um Einsteiger und Gelegenheitspielerfreundlich zu sein einen 90% des Contents solo schaffbar machen lassen wird es keinen Grund geben freundlich zu sein.
> Erst wieder beim raiden muss man Gemeinschaften bilden. Doch raiden nur maximal 10% der Leute. Würde man ein MMO so gestalten, dass man ohne Gruppe nichtmal Level 5 werden kann, würden die Leute freundlicher. Wieso? Weil man voneinander abhängig ist. Wann waren die Leute in der Geschichte am hilfsbereitesten und nettesten und höflichsten? In NOTzeiten. Nach den Kriegen, in der DDR wo es kaum Konsumgüter gab etc. - weil man nix hatte und nur durch gegenseite Hilfe etwas erreichen konnte. Notsituationen verbünden, Überfluss trennt. Warum soll man mit dem Nachbar reden wenn man nichts von ihm braucht? Höchsten um anzugeben. Braucht man aber Mehl um Brot zu backen und er braucht sagen wir mal Milch. Dann kann jemand der ne Kuh hat sich mit jemanden der Weizen hat zusammentun. Beide profitieren, beide kommunizieren, beide bilden ein Team und womöglich eine Freundschaft.
> 
> Das ist der Grund wieso in modernen MMOs so ein Umgangston herrscht. Man muss nicht freundlich sein, weil es egal ist ob man auf der Ignoreliste landet, man kommt solo super klar.



Danke! Das trifft hundertprozentig meine Meinung, die ich ja weiter oben nicht ganz erfolgreich darzulegen versucht habe. Schön dass ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine stehe. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum ein MMO (ein Spiel das man spielt weil man bis zu tausende Mitspieler hat) großartigen Solo-Content braucht. Okay, ein paar Gebiete für den Fall dass man auf andere grade gar keinen Bock hat sind ja akzeptabel. Aber insgesamt finde ich wurde bei einigen neueren MMOs der fehler gemacht, dass sich Gruppenspiel während des Levelns nicht wirklich auszahlt.

Ich wäre für massive Erfahrungspunkte-Einbußen, wenn man NICHT in der Gruppe levelt oder etwas vergleichbar Gravierendes. So dass man zwar Solo spielen KANN, es einem aber spürbare Nachteile einbringt.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Juni 2008)

@Draco:

in heutigen Zeiten wollen nun mal viele Spieler gerne für 2-3 Stunden alleine in einer Welt losziehen, in der andere Spieler umherwuseln. Ich habe es früher gehasst, dass man sich in z.B. UO kaum 2 Meter bewegen konnte, ohne Gruppen zu brauchen. Das Ergebnis war, dass man sich eben nicht mal einloggen konnte für eine Stunde, sondern dann eher ein Singleplayerspiel spielen musste. Von daher finde ich die Entwicklung zu mehr Inhalt für Solisten gut, vor allem ist das auch eine wirtschaftliche Frage. Die Menschen wollen nun mal in einer bevölkerten Spielwelt auch alleine spielen und suchen sich daher solche MMOGs aus. Wer als MMOG-Entwickler so etwas nicht bringt, der kreucht am Ende mit 10.000 Spielern rum. 

PS: Wie gesagt, ich zähle mich teilweise dazu. Mir fällt es *verdammt* schwer, privat mit anderen Menschen klarzukommen. Trotzdem will ich gerne statt alleine in der leeren Wohnung zu hocken in einer belebten Spielwelt aktiv sein.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> @Draco:
> 
> in heutigen Zeiten wollen nun mal viele Spieler gerne für 2-3 Stunden alleine in einer Welt losziehen, in der andere Spieler umherwuseln. Ich habe es früher gehasst, dass man sich in z.B. UO kaum 2 Meter bewegen konnte, ohne Gruppen zu brauchen. Das Ergebnis war, dass man sich eben nicht mal einloggen konnte für eine Stunde, sondern dann eher ein Singleplayerspiel spielen musste. Von daher finde ich die Entwicklung zu mehr Inhalt für Solisten gut, vor allem ist das auch eine wirtschaftliche Frage. Die Menschen wollen nun mal in einer bevölkerten Spielwelt auch alleine spielen und suchen sich daher solche MMOGs aus. Wer als MMOG-Entwickler so etwas nicht bringt, der kreucht am Ende mit 10.000 Spielern rum.
> 
> PS: Wie gesagt, ich zähle mich teilweise dazu. Mir fällt es *verdammt* schwer, privat mit anderen Menschen klarzukommen. Trotzdem will ich gerne statt alleine in der leeren Wohnung zu hocken in einer belebten Spielwelt aktiv sein.



Gegen Solo-Content an sich habe ich ja nichts, nur sollte er so gestaltet sein, dass er für Spieler weniger attraktiv ist als Gruppencontent. Ansonsten führt das nur dazu, dass die Spieler auch später nur alleine rumlaufen, weil das ja "angenehmer" ist (weil man sich nicht mit anderen arrangieren "muss").


----------



## Tja (6. Juni 2008)

zum Inhalt:
Natürlich kann an den Belagerungsschlachten etc. jeder teilnehmen. Nur glaubt ihr allen Ernstes, dass sich die Progamer mit Zufallsgruppen etc. messen wollen? Sicher nicht. Die Besten der Besten werden sich wie in jedem anderen Spiel auch zu Gilden formieren, um in den unterschiedlichen Szenarien gegen ebenbürtige Gegner zu kämpfen. 

Koordiniertes Vorgehen ist mit Zufallsgruppen einfach nicht möglich. 

zum Gildensieg:

Also das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Natürlich fallen bei einem Highend-Raid auch epische Gegenstände ab, aber der wirkliche Erfolg besteht doch darin, zusammen mit anderen Gildenkollegen den Endboss zu besiegen, wenn es geht natürlich Server- Worldfirst.

freundlich sein:

So sehe ich das auch, so lange Solo viel zu viel schaffbar ist, wird es keine UO, Everquest1 Community mehr geben, das ist sehr schade. Die Leute, welche solo zocken wollen, sollen auch ein Solo RPG zocken. In einem MMORPG spielt man mit anderen zusammen, um Erfolg zu haben, wer das nicht will, ist dort falsch. Ich bin auch nicht gerade, der Partykönig schlechthin und kein TS Freund, aber wenn ich ein MMORPG zocke, will ich mit anderen zusammenspielen. 

Ich vermisse die UO Zeiten sehr und hoffe immer noch, dass Hersteller endlich wieder mehr Anspruch und schwierigere Spiele bringen werden, wo sich die Solospieler & Kinder von selbst aussortieren.

Meine Idee wäre einfach, dass Gruppenmobs erheblich mehr Erfahrung geben und man somit viel schneller als durch langweiliges Soloquesten etc. lvlt. 

Zu der Aussage "2 Stunden + täglich" sei verschwindend gering:
Irrtum, für MMORPG's braucht man Zeit. 2 Stunden täglich mögen für Solospiele ausreichen, für MMORPG's muss man schon mehr Zeit investieren, wenn man vorne mitspielen will, ist dann halt ein intensiveres Hobby. Wenn ich 1x/Woche ins Fitnesscenter gehe, werde ich auch nach Monaten nicht den Wunschkörper haben, tue ich dies aber 4 oder 5 x, werden sich nach Wochen die ersten Ergebnisse einstellen. So verhält es sich auch mit den MMORPG's.

Ich kann derzeit auch nicht so viel investieren, wie ich möchte und? Dann muss ich eben damit leben, vorerst nicht BT etc. zu sehen. Wer natürlich mit wenig Aufwand alles will, wird in jedem MMORPG enttäuscht werden. Sollte War aber tatsächlich ähnlich anspruchslos wie Hdro werden, braucht man sich um die Progamer etc. keine Sorgen machen, die werden dann einfach gehen und sich andere Spiele suchen. 

Ein paar neue Fähigkeiten etc. werden vielen Spielern zu wenig sein, um langfristig motiviert zu bleiben.


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> zum Inhalt:
> Natürlich kann an den Belagerungsschlachten etc. jeder teilnehmen. Nur glaubt ihr allen Ernstes, dass die sich die Progamer mit Zufallsgruppen etc. messen wollen? Sicher nicht. Die Besten der Besten werden sich wie in jedem anderen Spiel auch zu Gilden formieren, um in den unterschiedlichen Szenarien gegen ebenbürtige Gegner zu kämpfen.
> 
> Koordiniertes Vorgehen ist mir Zufallsgruppen einfach nicht möglich.
> ...



Man merkt das du nicht die Erfahrung aus DAoC mitbringst, dort gab es auch nur neue Fähigkeiten und eben die gewissen Titel und trotzdem sind die Leute fürs RvR nach 6 Jahren noch genauso motiviert wie nach einem jahr. Genauso ist es möglich auch mit Randomgruppen eine sehr fähige schlagkräftige Truppe an den Start zu bringen. Hab in meinen 6 Jahren DAoC nur 2 Jahre in einer Gildengruppe verbracht, die restliche Zeit war mit Randomgruppen im TS. Trotz allem war man nicht zwangsläufig unterlegen.

Und nochmal: Vergleiche mit RL sind ziemlich für die Katz. Das einzige wo ich zustimme ist, dass man für Gruppenlevler einen 25% Exp Bonus einführen sollte, wenn nicht noch mehr, evtl. noch einen Spotbonus etc etc.

Bzw. die Städteraids sind wie ne Public Quest aufgebaut, der wo am meisten leistet, hat auch ne höhere Chance als den Rest nen tollen Gegenstand mitzunehmen. Aber Gegenstände sind eben nunmal in WAR zweitrangig.

Und zur Motivation hab ich ja schon alles geschrieben.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Koordiniertes Vorgehen ist mit Zufallsgruppen einfach nicht möglich.



Das wage ich stark zu bezweifeln!

Voraussetzung ist nur, dass die Spieler daran gewöhnt sind in einer Gruppe zu spielen und dies auch wirklich wollen.

Das einzige was das verhindert ist eben, dass die Spieler gewöhnt sind dass es nur nach ihrer eigenen Nase geht und aus Prinzip ignorieren wenn jemand per Chat oder TS durchgibt: "Jungs, an Punkt XY könnten wir noch ein paar Leute gebrauchen...".

Wenn die Kommunikation funktioniert, dann können Zufallsgruppen durchaus koordiniert vorgehen, wenn auch nicht so gut wie Stammgruppen die eventuell so eingespielt sind dass sie nicht mal großartige Koordination brauchen und schon "blind" zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Gromthar (6. Juni 2008)

Bereits im kleinen PvP Anteil des HdRO agieren allein zusammengewürfelte Stammgruppen höchst taktisch. Natürlich bietet das Spiel nur einen Aspekt des PvP (Burgen erobern und verteidigen), doch muss auch dies sehr koordiniert geschehen um Erfolg zu versprechen. Die Gruppenleiter organisieren den Raid und die Raidleiter sich untereinander. Richtige Stammgruppen gibts es dort nicht: einfach nicht vorhanden aufgrund des stetig wechselnden Spielerpools.

In DAoC war dies ebenso an der Tagesordnung. Dieses ganze Stammgruppengehabe von WoW sollten sich manche Leute mal abschminken oder gleich bei WoW bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (6. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> zum Inhalt:
> Natürlich kann an den Belagerungsschlachten etc. jeder teilnehmen. Nur glaubt ihr allen Ernstes, dass sich die Progamer mit Zufallsgruppen etc. messen wollen? Sicher nicht. Die Besten der Besten werden sich wie in jedem anderen Spiel auch zu Gilden formieren, um in den unterschiedlichen Szenarien gegen ebenbürtige Gegner zu kämpfen.
> 
> Koordiniertes Vorgehen ist mit Zufallsgruppen einfach nicht möglich.



JO klar Gleichstarke sollen sich ja auch mit Gleichstarken messen, dass war in DAOC teilweise auch nicht anders.
Dort gabe es auch Gebiete wo sich die Stammgruppen getroffen haben und gegeneinander gekämpft haben.
WAR will da bestimmt nicht den Umsturz und Casuals gegen Stammgruppen schicken.
Allerdings werden Stammgruppen (so wie meine auch) bestimmt nicht voragngig in BG's rumhängen, wieso auch ? 
BG's sind zwischendurch mal ne tolle Abwechslung zu dem unberechenbaren RVR.
Einfach mal rein und sich 5 Minuten gegenseitig auf den A**** hauen, aber auf dauer ist das mehr als langweilig denke ich und hat nichts mit Taktik oder können zu tun.Das kann man auch sehr deutlich an der großen Masse an AFK Leuten sehen in den BG's und den eh verschwindent geringen Anteil an Spielern in den BG's in WOW.(in manchen Realmpools gibt es mehr Server als BG's eines Typs)
Allerdings bieten BG's einen recht entspannten Ort für einen Casual der gerade nur mal 15 Minuten spielen möchte, bevor er Essen macht oder die Frau von der Arbeit holt etc. 
Der echte Inhalt für Stammgruppen bietet sich wohl doch eher da wo man auch sein Können zeigen kann, also auf dem Schlachfteld.
Eine Burg mit den Farben seiner SG zu schmücken ist für mich sehr viel schöner als eines von 20 BG's zu gewinnen die gerade auf sind.



> zum Gildensieg:
> 
> Also das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Natürlich fallen bei einem Highend-Raid auch epische Gegenstände ab, aber der wirkliche Erfolg besteht doch darin, zusammen mit anderen Gildenkollegen den Endboss zu besiegen, wenn es geht natürlich Server- Worldfirst.



Und wenn es nicht der erste Kill auf dem Server ist oder der zweite wird niemand davon etwas mitbekommen, flglich bekommt man nach dem Port nach Orgrimar auch kein "gut gemacht" oder so, denn es hat ja niemand mitbekommen, was ihr da geleistet habt.
Man sieht es erst wieder an den Items und da kommt auch meisst nur die Frage "Wo ist das denn her?" und es kommt kein Gratuliere oder so etwas.Das ist nicht gerade das , was ich unter einer Welt verstehe in der es Belohnung genug ist gut zu spielen.



> freundlich sein:
> 
> So sehe ich das auch, so lange Solo viel zu viel schaffbar ist, wird es keine UO, Everquest1 Community mehr geben, das ist sehr schade. Die Leute, welche solo zocken wollen, sollen auch ein Solo RPG zocken. In einem MMORPG spielt man mit anderen zusammen, um Erfolg zu haben, wer das nicht will, ist dort falsch. Ich bin auch nicht gerade, der Partykönig schlechthin und kein TS Freund, aber wenn ich ein MMORPG zocke, will ich mit anderen zusammenspielen.



Ausser Frage vollkommen richtig .



> Ich vermisse die UO Zeiten sehr und hoffe immer noch, dass Hersteller endlich wieder mehr Anspruch und schwierigere Spiele bringen werden, wo sich die Solospieler & Kinder von selbst aussortieren.
> 
> Meine Idee wäre einfach, dass Gruppenmobs erheblich mehr Erfahrung geben und man somit viel schneller als durch langweiliges Soloquesten etc. lvlt.



Schwierigkeit ist immer ein schmaler Grad denn man sehr selten trifft.Denn der grad der Schwierigkeit ist ein stark subjektives Empfinden und wird deshalb von jedem anders empfunden.Ich denke eher dass man das Spielen miteinander und gegeneinander fördern sollte, aber auf einer möglichst fairen Plattform mit vielen abwechslungsreichen Gebieten die Vorteile für beide Seiten haben damit eine unterlegene Gruppe sich auch an eine gut zu verteidigende Gegend zurückziehen kann oder eine Stammgruppe einen Zerg umlaufen oder vielleicht sogar trennen und so besiegen kann. Das ist leider bei den meissten BG's nicht möglich da dort einfach der Raum fehlt und da das BG meisst gespiegelt ist um keiner Fraktion einen Vorteil zu geben (erfahrungswerte aus Shootern und WOW).
Einen Vorteil im PVE für Gruppen wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht , ein Vorteil im RVR ist der Gruppe so oder so sicher und da es dort die meisste Erfahrung, den besten Loot und den für mich größten Spaß gibt ist Gruppenspiel bei mir schon fest.




> Zu der Aussage "2 Stunden + täglich" sei verschwindend gering:
> Irrtum, für MMORPG's braucht man Zeit. 2 Stunden täglich mögen für Solospiele ausreichen, für MMORPG's muss man schon mehr Zeit investieren, wenn man vorne mitspielen will, ist dann halt ein intensiveres Hobby. Wenn ich 1x/Woche ins Fitnesscenter gehe, werde ich auch nach Monaten nicht den Wunschkörper haben, tue ich dies aber 4 oder 5 x, werden sich nach Wochen die ersten Ergebnisse einstellen. So verhält es sich auch mit den MMORPG's.



in 2 Stunden täglich kann man sich eine viertel Stunde mit seinen Gildis unterhalten, 3 Bg's machen und eventuell eine Burg einnehmen. Das ist eigentlich schon genügend Inhalt für einen Casual, mehr will er in der Regel nicht. Hier ist es dann nurnoch Aufgabe der Entwickler dafür zu sorgen dass die Vielspieler und SG's ihn nicht mit 2 Schlägen umhauen (wie es in einem andern Spiel der Fall ist) sondern das er zumindest eine Chance hat, wenn der gegenüber einen Fehler macht und er alles richtig.Bei WOW braucht man mit blauen LVL 70 Equip erst garnicht gegen Season3 Equip antreten , selbst wenn man 10 se,c vorsprung bekommt und alles richtig macht verliert man, dafür ist die Itemschere einfach zu groß.


> Ich kann derzeit auch nicht so viel investieren, wie ich möchte und? Dann muss ich eben damit leben, vorerst nicht BT etc. zu sehen. Wer natürlich mit wenig Aufwand alles will, wird in jedem MMORPG enttäuscht werden. Sollte War aber tatsächlich ähnlich anspruchslos wie Hdro werden, braucht man sich um die Progamer etc. keine Sorgen machen, die werden dann einfach gehen und sich andere Spiele suchen.



Der Anspruch in WAR sind die Stammgruppen selber, wenn sich sich gegenseitig nicht genügen....



> Ein paar neue Fähigkeiten etc. werden vielen Spielern zu wenig sein, um langfristig motiviert zu bleiben.



Genauso wenig wie Lila Items und Copy und Paste Raid. So ist das halt man kann schlecht alle zufriedenstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (7. Juni 2008)

@Draco1985:

Richtig, nur woher werden einige War'ler kommen? ==>WoW. Jeder, der mal an einem Alteractal-Wochenende teilgenommen hat, wird schnell erkennen, dass dort viele Spieler von Zusammenspiel oder gar Taktik noch nie was gehört haben. 

@ Sagardo:

Am Anfang mit Sicherheit, aber später wird sich das ganze Geschehen etwas verlagern. Ich kenne einige, welche War anspielen wollen, sich aber schon jetzt auf Stammgruppen-PvP in den Szenarien festgelegt haben. 



> Und wenn es nicht der erste Kill auf dem Server ist oder der zweite wird niemand davon etwas mitbekommen, flglich bekommt man nach dem Port nach Orgrimar auch kein "gut gemacht" oder so, denn es hat ja niemand mitbekommen, was ihr da geleistet habt.
> Man sieht es erst wieder an den Items und da kommt auch meisst nur die Frage "Wo ist das denn her?" und es kommt kein Gratuliere oder so etwas.Das ist nicht gerade das , was ich unter einer Welt verstehe in der es Belohnung genug ist gut zu spielen.



Brauchst Du ein "Gut Gemacht" von unbekannten Spielern? Also ich nicht. Nur gut zu spielen, ist sicher eine schöne Belohnung, aber kein Ansporn etwas X Mal zu machen. Nach dem 2 - 3x wird es dann langweilig und wenn die Gegenstände ausbleiben, kommen Demotivation - Frust - Konto-Auflösung.

Generell:
Werde ich nie verstehen, wie Leute glauben können, WoW sei nicht für Gelegenheitsspieler ausgelegt. Das Spiel ist komplett auf Gelegenheitsspieler ausgelegt. Die Auflösungen diverser Raidgilden bestätigen das.

Und in einer Sache bin ich mir 100% sicher, auch War wird auf den Suchtfaktor setzen. In welcher Form bleibt abzuwarten, aber so wischiwaschi wie bei Hdro wird es sicher nicht werden. 

bezüglich PvP:
Als alter UO'ler, EvE Zocker hat man an das PvP ganz andere Ansprüche.

Was ich damit sagen möchte, ist nicht alles blind glauben, sondern erstmal abwarten, wie es am Ende sein wird. Ich kann etliche Spiele aufzählen, haben alle das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen und kaum was gehalten.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> @Draco1985:
> 
> Richtig, nur woher werden einige War'ler kommen? ==>WoW. Jeder, der mal an einem Alteractal-Wochenende teilgenommen hat, wird schnell erkennen, dass dort viele Spieler von Zusammenspiel oder gar Taktik noch nie was gehört haben.
> 
> ...



Schonmal ein paar interessante Videos gesehn? DAoC gespielt? WAR nutzt ein sehr ähnliches System. Und da ist das PvP (bzw. RvR) von andren Games, einfach nur nen kleiner Witz dagegen. DAoC hat das RvR in die Szene gebracht, und WAR wird es verbessern.

Wegen NDA kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Aber abwarten ob es so wird wie du denkst, brauch man sicher nicht. Das wissen alle DAoC'ler.


----------



## Terratec (7. Juni 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es reicht nicht, wenn jeder mit seinem 0815 max level in 2 Wochen Toon rumrennt, alle 30 Sekunden respawned und im "BG" kämpft wenn es nichts zu gewinnen oder zu verlieren gibt (wohlgemerkt individuell). Hätte es bei WoW keine Ehre gegeben und Items die man damit kaufen kann hätte niemand BG gespielt (Was ja auch teilweise so war als nur noch Stammgruppen sich gegenseitig den obersten Kriegsfürst zugeschoben haben und es oft tagelang kein Alterac gab).


Warhammer unterscheidet sich aber in genau diesem Punkt von WoW. Man wird eben NICHT in BGs repsawnen(zumindest ist das meine größte Hoffnung). Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen eine Burg einzunehmen, weil ich Spaß dran habe, und nicht wegen irgendwelchen Items. Oder schaust du dir die EM an (dummes Beispiel, da du vlt Fußball nicht magst...bzw irgendwas, was dir Spaß macht), das machst du auch nicht weil du danach durch Irgendetwas belohnt wirst, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Just my 3 Cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Juni 2008)

> Warhammer unterscheidet sich aber in genau diesem Punkt von WoW. Man wird eben NICHT in BGs repsawnen(zumindest ist das meine größte Hoffnung). Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen eine Burg einzunehmen, weil ich Spaß dran habe, und nicht wegen irgendwelchen Items. Oder schaust du dir die EM an (dummes Beispiel, da du vlt Fußball nicht magst...bzw irgendwas, was dir Spaß macht), das machst du auch nicht weil du danach durch Irgendetwas belohnt wirst, oder? happy.gif
> Just my 3 Cents



Ich würde mal sagen ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel, weil man ja wohl "anschauen" und "selbst spielen" schlecht vergleichen kann. Das sind grundsätzlich verschiedene Dinge. Zufällig mag ich Fussball, wenn ich es schaue, wünsche ich mir dass die Mannschaft die ich favorisiere auch gewinnt (wie die meisten Fans) und wenn ich selbst spiele will ich gewinnen.

Alles in allem würde ich sagen Profi-Fussball kommt einer WoW Elite Gilde am nächsten. Die Spieler  dort bekommen Geld, weil es Leute gibt (offensichtlich) die das sehen wollen, genauso wie Nihilum eine riesige Fanbase hat, die sich konstant über deren Fortschritt am Laufenden hält. Sie spielen dasselbe Spiel, was jeder auch im kleinen Rahmen spielen kann, nur eben durch mehr Training und mehr Zeitinvestition auf viel höherer Ebene. In Marketing Hinsicht bringen Elite Gilden nur Vorteile für ein MMO, sie machen das Spiel populär, prägen Idole und geben Richtlinien denen man Nacheifern kann (wie es in jedem Sport und auch den meisten sonstigen Hobbies der Fall ist). Und ja RL ist ein guter Vergleich, denn so ticken nunmal die Menschen, egal was für Pseudo-realitäten man sich erschaffen möchte.

Wer glaubt dass WoW durch die "Hardcore-Zockerei" und die ganzen "Elite Raid Gilden oder Elite PVP Gilden" Publikum verliert ist wohl stark auf dem Holzweg. Falls WoW wirtschaftlich ins Gras beisst, dann viel eher weil der Abstand zwischen den Elite-Gilden und den Casuals zunehmend zu klein wird und es für Elite-Gilden bald keine Rechtfertigung mehr gibt den ganzen Aufwand überhaupt zu betreiben.

Nochmals zur Erinnerung bevor wieder flames in die falsche Richtung gehen. Ich favorisiere kein MMO. Mir geht es darum zu erötern mit welchem Rezept WoW so extrem erfolgreich ist und was ein MMO braucht um ähnlich erfolgreich zu sein. Auch hat jemand hier behauptet WoW habe zwar viele Spieler, aber dafür horrend hohe Marketing Kosten - das steht in keiner Relation. Blizzard könnte noch viel mehr für Marketing verpulvern und wäre trotzdem erfolgreicher als jedes andere MMO. Bitte informieren und nicht Sachen nach "Bauchgefühl" beurteilen.

Eine letzte Sache: Viele hier erwähnen UO und Everquest 1 als Spiele mit toller Community, weil man eben ohne Gruppe wirklich nichts erreichen kann. Das schweisst zusammen und zwingt die Leute sozial zu agieren. Stimmt alles, ich habe lange EQ1 gespielt und wenn jemand seinen Ruf am Server mal kaputt gemacht hatte, dann wars wirklich aus. Einen Ninja-looter wollte keine Gilde jemals wieder usw. Aber bei all diesen Sachen sollte man schon realistisch bleiben in Bezug auf wieviel Zeit man in diese Spiele investiert hat.

Gruppen zu bilden, sich zusammenzuraufen, Termine zu koordinieren, das erhöht den Zeitaufwand massiv. In Everquest vor allem, da ging wirklich GAR NICHTS nur mal so schnell. Da dauerte oft die Anreise zu einem gewissen Ort schon bestimmt 30 Minuten. Gruppensuche ebenfalls und damit war man schon locker bei einer Stunde bevor überhaupt etwas losgehen konnte. Davon dass noch dazu alle Orte wo man überhaupt etwas machen konnte dann meist "befarmt" waren reden wir erst gar nicht.
Ja mir fehlt die Erfahrung von damals, aber so ein Spiel wird es nie wieder geben. Was die Leute damals zusammengehalten hat war der Reiz des Neuen. MMOS waren etwas völlig Neues das es so vorher niemals gegeben hatte und DAS machte die Community so besonders. Doch jeder der ehrlich mit sich selbst ist weiss dass man selbst auch nicht mehr mit den Beschwerden die diese Art von "hardcore" mit sich brachte leben möchte. Ansonsten kann man sich gern nochmal die Trial runterladen und sich wieder vor Augen führen wie mühsam gewisse Sachen doch waren. 
In Everquest rein schon wenn man 1 Mob besigt und danach 50% hps und 20% mana hatte, bis man dann beides wieder hochregeneriert hatte, da vergingen schonmal locker 10 Minuten (nicht 30 sekunden wie WoW oder HDRO).

Wer glaubt WoW hätte die schlimmste Item-Schere dem fehlt definitiv die Everquest Erfahrung. Da gibt es überhaupt keinen Vergleich. Ein Stufe 70 Charakter mit high-end Equipment und guten Resistances und entsprechend AAkonnte es auf einem PVP server locker mit 5 Gegnern von schlechter Ausstattung und kaum AAs aufnehmen. Sowas geht in WoW nichtmal annähernd.


----------



## Terratec (8. Juni 2008)

Ja zuschauen und selber spielen ist ein Unterschied, aber was ich damit sagen wollte war, dass man nicht alles nur tut weil man etwas davon hat. Das wäre in meinen Augen Arbeit und ich will nicht dass ich in Warhammer irgendetwas tuen muss um irgendetwas zu erreichen. Ich weiß in WoW könnte ich mich auch einfach hinstellen und es würde nichts machen, aber mal ehrlich, wenn man nicht mal S1 hat, kann man es in WoW in eigentlich allesn Aspekten...naja...bleiben lassen. Und ich will in Warhammer eben nicht gezwungen werden, tolles Gear zu *farmen*, damit ich mal eine feindliche Burg von innen sehen darf. EQ hab ich nie gespielt da kann ich nichts dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber deine Aussage dass man nie wieder das Gefühl des "Neuen" haben wird, macht mich irgendwie traurig. Denn egal welcher Content einem in Wow nachgeschmissen wird, irgendwie ist er nicht etwas *richtig* Neues. Wenn das in WAR genauso wird... :'( 
Wow beißt ins Gras weil der Abstand zwischen Casual und Harcore-Gamer immer kleiner wird? Wenn Blizzad das auch weiß, dann weiß ich nicht warum sie ihrem Untergang (bzw dem von WoW) scheinbar entgegenrennen. T6 Items für Marken usw....


----------



## Suspicious (8. Juni 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Und ich will in Warhammer eben nicht gezwungen werden, tolles Gear zu *farmen*, damit ich mal eine feindliche Burg von innen sehen darf.



Das schöne an War is ja, dass du dafür nich mal ausgelevelt sein musst! Das game geht ja schon los wenn du deinen char erstellt hast und loslevelst und nich erst, wie bei wow, wenn dein char ausgelevelt ist!


----------



## Sagardo (8. Juni 2008)

> Wer glaubt dass WoW durch die "Hardcore-Zockerei" und die ganzen "Elite Raid Gilden oder Elite PVP Gilden" Publikum verliert ist wohl stark auf dem Holzweg. Falls WoW wirtschaftlich ins Gras beisst, dann viel eher weil der Abstand zwischen den Elite-Gilden und den Casuals zunehmend zu klein wird und es für Elite-Gilden bald keine Rechtfertigung mehr gibt den ganzen Aufwand überhaupt zu betreiben.



Ich glaube eher das sich jetzt die Schwäche des Systems von WOW zeigt. Denn WOW hat eine lineare Schwierigkeit für alle. Das meinte ich schon in einem meiner oberen Antworten, es ist unheimlich schwer die richtige Schwierigkeit zu finden um es für Nihilum ebenso spannend zu gestalten wie für den Casual Raid. Blizzard hat lange Zeit verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen eingepatched, auch als "Kastrationspatch" bezeichnet, diese haben allerdings bei den "ProGamern" zu Neid geführt, was ja primär nicht schlimm ist, da Neid ein großer Faktor für die Sucht von WOW darstellt.Allerdings haben sich viele Casual und "Baby ProGamer" beschwert, dass sie manchen Inhalt garnicht zusehen bekommen (Zurecht immerhin zahlen sie das gleiche).Daraufhin entschied man sich bei Blizzard anscheinend dazu dem Spiel nicht mehr so viel Schwierigkeit zu geben( Auch oder vorallem mit Blick auf die kommende Konkurrenz in Form von AOC, WAR , AION und Guildwars 2), damit der Casual und damit das zahlende Publikum schneller in die Instanzen kommt.
Ob das ein richtiger Schritt war kann ich nicht sagen, aber es war der Schritt den Blizzard gemacht hat.

Ich hoffe ja immernoch dass die richtigen Leute bei Blizzard noch aufwachen und dem "Raidiator" mal das Ruder aus der Hand nehmen und endlich das Spiel programiert das WOW mal werden sollte, sonst sehe ich echt schwarz für WOW.Ich habe WOW auch schon in der amerikanischen Beta und bis vor ein paar Monaten gespielt und früher hat es eine riesen Gaudi gemacht.Aber mit dem starken ausweiten des Raidcontent und dem damit verbundenen loslösen von der Welt und der Story wurde es irgendwie immer steriler, was ich sehr schade finde.

Klar! das WOW sofort Millionen von Spielern verliert denke ich auch nicht aber es wird sehr schnell Spieler verlieren denn

1. Der Raidcontent war so Zeitintensiv, dass viele garnichtmehr anfangen zu Raiden und diese Spieler haben auch schon Twink Nr 10 auf 70.
2. Das PVP fürn A**** ist, so wie es ist.Das Kampfsystem ist gut, aber die paar Instanzen langweilen auf dauer so sehr.
3. BLizzard mit dem Addon wirklich nicht gerade frischen Wind in das Spiel bringt (Raid , Raid, Raid... und der Versuch open PVP zu machen NR.7)
4. Das Gear kein vernünftiges Spielen im Kampf gegeneinander erlaubt.

Wenn einmal der Neid auf die Items nichtmehr da ist und die Spieler keinen sinn mehr darin sehen sich Items zu farmen, dann sieht es ganz düster aus für WOW, denn dann ist da nichtmehr viel.
Aber genug zu WOW , hier ist der WAR Bereich.




> Am Anfang mit Sicherheit, aber später wird sich das ganze Geschehen etwas verlagern. Ich kenne einige, welche War anspielen wollen, sich aber schon jetzt auf Stammgruppen-PvP in den Szenarien festgelegt haben.



Ich werde auch fast nur Stammgruppe spielen mit meinen Bekannten und meiner Freundin, aber die ganze Zeit instanzen ? Warum das ? 
Instanzen sind doch nur ab und an mal gut. Vielleicht zum Warm machen, bevor man durch die Karte cruised und alles umnietet was nicht der Zwergensprache mächtig ist. Und das Gebiet um die Burg wird auch nicht von alleine von den Chaos gewürm und den stinkenden Orcs gereinigt.Von den schwulen Dunkelelfen rede ich erst garnicht, das sind auch nur Hochelfen mit schwarzer Rüstung, die sind eh zu schwach sich der Burg zu nähern.




> Brauchst Du ein "Gut Gemacht" von unbekannten Spielern? Also ich nicht. Nur gut zu spielen, ist sicher eine schöne Belohnung, aber kein Ansporn etwas X Mal zu machen. Nach dem 2 - 3x wird es dann langweilig und wenn die Gegenstände ausbleiben, kommen Demotivation - Frust - Konto-Auflösung.



Also mal vorweg, steckt dir jemand jedesmal Geld zu wenn du etwas gut machst im RL ? oder freust du dich nicht einfach etwas wenn man dir sagt "Hey das hast du richtig gut gemacht !" 
Du magst ja den Vergleich aus dem RL so gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na mir ist es lieber mit meinen Leuten und damit meine ich meine Allianz einen Bereich zu sichern als Item #1762 aus dem Raidboss zu ziehen , ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieso willst du das xmal machen ? Man hat , wenn es gut läuft eine Allianzburg und kann ansonsten frei wählen was man machen möchte, welches Gebiet man erobern oder verteidigen möchte.Oder vielleicht will man mit seiner SG auch einfach dem Gegner das Fürchten lernen und sich einen namen machen. Oder man macht Instanzen und schlachtet arme Casuals (was nicht gerade eine tolle Leistung ist *gg), oder man sorgt für die nötigen Punkte um seine Burg halten und aufwerten zu können. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten in WAR etwas zu machen, man muss nicht zwingend zum xten mal das gleiche hintereinander machen. Auf jeder Karte bei jedem Gegner bietet sich Erfahrung und Loot.

P.S. die Spieler werden mir nicht unbekannt sein, denn sie werden in meiner Allianz sein und mit seiner Allianz spricht man und lernt sich dadurch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenne meine Allianz  zwar jetzt schon zum großen Teil , aber das liegt daran , dass wir zusammen schon DAOC gespielt haben.

Für alle die mit Allianz nichts anfangen können :
Eine Allianz in DAOC und WAR ist ein zusammenschluss von Gilden.Diese haben einen gemeinsamen Chat und in der Regel eine gemeinsame HP.Diese Allianzen sind vorteilhaft wenn man ein Gebiet verteidigen will, in dem z.b. die Burg steht.Da es in WAR schon mal vorkommen kann und auch soll, dass mehr als 200 Angreifer ein Gebiet angreifen. Das in dieser Situation eine einzelne Gilde nicht reicht sollte klar sein, deshalb hilft dort die Allianz und befreundete Gilden + Stammgruppen die in der nähe sind aus um das Gebiet zu sichern.




> Als alter UO'ler, EvE Zocker hat man an das PvP ganz andere Ansprüche.



*hust 
Also Eve online ist bei mehr als 200 Spielern im Sektor ein "first Jump and win" spiel.Also zumindest zu meiner Zeit war es so, dass große Schlachten immer dadurch entschieden wurde als erster in den Sektor zu springen und dort dem Feind aufzulauern.

Zur erklärung:
Die Sektoren sind mit 200+ Schiffen ziemlich ausgelastet und ein normaler Rechner braucht zu lange um die Texturen zu laden.
Dadurch springt man mit seinem Schiff in den Sektor und bevor man auch nur ansatzweise geladen hat wer sich in dem Sektor befindet sieht man sein Schiff schon in tausend teilen im Weltraum schweben.Das heisst dann Millionen von Credits weg und man muss ab jetzt seinen Clon weiterspielen, nicht so ganz aufregend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei EVE schon sehr gute Ansätze einer Anarchistischen Welt hat und mit seinen riesigen Konzernen (oft in russischer Hand) echt was her macht, dennoch ist das Kampfsystem bei großen Schlachten noch zu mies.

UO ist ein PVP spiel und kein RVR Spiel, also eine ganz andere Spielerfahrung. Denn im RVR geht es um "Fraktion gegen Fraktion" , während UO ein PVP "Spieler gegen Spieler" spiel war.




> Was ich damit sagen möchte, ist nicht alles blind glauben, sondern erstmal abwarten, wie es am Ende sein wird. Ich kann etliche Spiele aufzählen, haben alle das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen und kaum was gehalten.



Das stimmt ! Mythic hat noch Arbeit vor sich, das sagen sie ja selber. WAR wird auch nicht DAS Spiel für jeden werden.
Aber ich denke für Leute die gerne mit Freunden gegen Andere Spielen ist es eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Moagim (8. Juni 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich werde auch fast nur Stammgruppe spielen mit meinen Bekannten und meiner Freundin, aber die ganze Zeit instanzen ? Warum das ?
> Instanzen sind doch nur ab und an mal gut. Vielleicht zum Warm machen, bevor man durch die Karte cruised und alles umnietet was nicht der Zwergensprache mächtig ist. Und das Gebiet um die Burg wird auch nicht von alleine von den Chaos gewürm und den stinkenden Orcs gereinigt.Von den schwulen Dunkelelfen rede ich erst garnicht, das sind auch nur Hochelfen mit schwarzer Rüstung, die sind eh zu schwach sich der Burg zu nähern.



Wenn man mal rein logisch an die Sache mit den Szenarien rangeht. 
Szenarien sind nicht wie in WoW durch anmelden in der Hauptstadt zugänglich sondern müssen durch die jeweiligen Zonen betreten werden.
Diese Zonen können erobert werden.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das bei der Situation  T4 Zerstörung/gehalten von Zerstörung + Neutral T4 gehalten von Zerstörung......die Ordnung noch die T4 Zerstörungszeenarien betreten kann.
Das wäre einfach nicht logisch, der Krieg ist dort (momentan) entschieden, das folgt auch dem Gedanken des "freispielens". Man muss in WAR durch gemeinsamen Fortschritt Inhalte freispielen.
Wenn das bei den Städten so läuft wird das bei den Szenarien auch so funktionieren. Sie wollen einfach nicht das man sich in abgetrennte Bereiche verzieht(zumindest nicht den Hauptteil der Zeit)
Wer sich nur auf Szenarien versteift......das geht sicher, aber da wird die Auswahl bestimmt vom Kriegsverlauf abhängen, genauso wie alles andere auch vom Kriegsverlauf abhängt.


----------



## Tja (8. Juni 2008)

zu WoW:

Das Spiel "scheitert" einfach daran, falsch bzw. schlecht von Everquest1 kopiert zu haben. Hatte man in Everquest1 noch alle Freiheiten, ist der Ablauf in WoW eintönig und linear: kille 10 hiervon und bringe sie nach da - Folgequest erhalten - weiter gehts. In Everquest1 ist man einfach mit einer Gruppe von Freunden in ein Gebiet und hat dort Monster gekloppt, bis es sich eben nicht mehr lohnte und danach wurden neue Gebiete erkundet etc. Wer die Maximalstufe erreicht hatte und nicht raiden wollte, konnte aus zahlreichen Talenten wählen (alle freispielbar!) und so hatten ALLE was zu tun.

Die Zufallsgruppen hatten auch eine ganz andere Qualität. Was mir an WoW gefällt, ist die offene Welt aber von Anspruch, Schwierigkeit kann man da wirklich nicht sprechen. 

Das Hauptproblem derzeit ist sicher das Belohnungssystem mit den viel zu starken Marken und die kommenden Raidanpassungen in WotLK. 

@ OldboyX:

Der Begriff "hardcore" ist hier falsch. Everquest1 war einfach ein Spiel, welches auf Freiheit, Skill und natürlich auch Zeitaufwand aufbaute. Zu vielen meiner ehemaligen Gildenkollegen von damals, habe ich auch heute noch Kontakt und -jeder- würde so ein Spiel, sofort wieder spielen. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit meinen "UO-Freunden", alle würden WoW, Lineage 2 etc für so ein Spiel sofort verlassen.

Bitte jetzt nicht Vanguard erwähnen, dass Ding ist an so vielen Dingen gescheitert und daher ein eigenes Thema.



> Wow beißt ins Gras weil der Abstand zwischen Casual und Harcore-Gamer immer kleiner wird? Wenn Blizzad das auch weiß, dann weiß ich nicht warum sie ihrem Untergang (bzw dem von WoW) scheinbar entgegenrennen. T6 Items für Marken usw....



Einfache Antwort: Blizzard ist satt

Das kommt meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gut bei dem Illuminati Interview heraus.



> Also mal vorweg, steckt dir jemand jedesmal Geld zu wenn du etwas gut machst im RL ? oder freust du dich nicht einfach etwas wenn man dir sagt "Hey das hast du richtig gut gemacht !"
> Du magst ja den Vergleich aus dem RL so gerne wink.gif



Um beim Fitnesscenter zu bleiben, da sieht man bei entsprechendem Aufwand das Ergebnis. Da brauche ich kein "hey das ist Du gut gemacht, fleißig trainiert" etc. wozu auch? Sicher freut man sich über Lob, aber in einem Spiel ist mir das außerhalb der Gilde ziemlich egal. Denke mal schon, dass etliche das Ziel haben werden, in den offiziellen Ranglisten weit vorne zu stehen, da dürfte "gut gemacht" etc. eben nebensächlich sein.



> Das stimmt ! Mythic hat noch Arbeit vor sich, das sagen sie ja selber. WAR wird auch nicht DAS Spiel für jeden werden.
> Aber ich denke für Leute die gerne mit Freunden gegen Andere Spielen ist es eine tolle Sache.



Richtig, ein MMORPG für Jedermann wird es nie geben. Da können die Hersteller versprechen was sie wollen, sowas ist einfach unmöglich, weil die Bedürfnisse auch viel zu unterschiedlich sind. War wird sicher viele PvP'ler ansprechen, keine Frage die PvE'ler wohl kaum. 

Ich rechne aber eher damit, dass das Spiel gegen Ende des Jahres kommen wird. Wenn es dann einigermaßen stabil läuft, kann man es ja als Nebenspiel etc. testen. Festlegen werde ich mich aber im Vorhinein nie mehr, da die Bugfeste in den ersten Wochen einfach nur noch lächerlich sind. Das War ein AoC Konkurrent wird, steht aber auch außer Frage.


----------



## Sagardo (8. Juni 2008)

> Ich rechne aber eher damit, dass das Spiel gegen Ende des Jahres kommen wird. Wenn es dann einigermaßen stabil läuft, kann man es ja als Nebenspiel etc. testen. Festlegen werde ich mich aber im Vorhinein nie mehr, da die Bugfeste in den ersten Wochen einfach nur noch lächerlich sind. Das War ein AoC Konkurrent wird, steht aber auch außer Frage.



Klar ein MMO testet man, dass ist wichtig denn in einem MMO gibt es so viele veschiedene Faktoren, da muss man einfach testen.
Wer jetzt sagt "WAR ist das beste Spiel für jedermann" der lügt natürlich. Aber WAR ist einen Blick wert denke ich. 
Die Entwickler werden einiges richtig und einiges falsch machen der Spieler muss dann am ende einfach überlegen welche Fehler garnicht gehen und welche Features vielleicht doch nicht so wichtig sind.Sollte dort eine grundweg positive einstellung nach einer Woche sein kann man sich ja für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre "zuhause" fühlen. Alle anderen werden dann vielleicht in AION , AOC, Guildwars oder WOW glücklich.

Ach ja ich hoffe nicht, dass WAR AOC in sachen Bugdichte und fehlendem Endgame konkurrenz machen soll *gg


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich rechne aber eher damit, dass das Spiel gegen Ende des Jahres kommen wird. Wenn es dann einigermaßen stabil läuft, kann man es ja als Nebenspiel etc. testen. Festlegen werde ich mich aber im Vorhinein nie mehr, da die Bugfeste in den ersten Wochen einfach nur noch lächerlich sind. Das War ein AoC Konkurrent wird, steht aber auch außer Frage.



AoC ist keine Konkurrenz für WAR. Denn vor allem in AoC (das ja so toll zum schnetzeln ist), fehlt der Endgame PvP Content komplett. AoC ist ein Game, dass auf längere Zeit hinaus, evtl. Spieleranzahlen wie Lotro hat, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 85% meiner AoC Gilde haben ihren Account nach dem Freimonat schon gecancelt, wegen extremster Enttäuschung, auch meiner wird auslaufen. Da bin ich lieber Beta Tester bei WAR.


----------



## Rayon (8. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> AoC ist keine Konkurrenz für WAR. Denn vor allem in AoC (das ja so toll zum schnetzeln ist), fehlt der Endgame PvP Content komplett. AoC ist ein Game, dass auf längere Zeit hinaus, evtl. Spieleranzahlen wie Lotro hat, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 85% meiner AoC Gilde haben ihren Account nach dem Freimonat schon gecancelt, wegen extremster Enttäuschung, auch meiner wird auslaufen. Da bin ich lieber Beta Tester bei WAR.




same over here. Hab auch nur den Probemonat, aber bin nicht begeistert. War Beta = mehr sucht als AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

